# FET - March 2018



## bethannora

A thread for all you lovely ladies, like me, who will hopefully be doing a FET in March. Not long to go now!


----------



## IceAndFire

Hi, if everything will go according to the plan I will also have FET in the end of March. It will be my second transfer.  I didn't get pregnant this month but still have two embryos in the freezer. We have no idea if it will work or not and that is why my husband and I decided to get ready now for the another cycle.


----------



## bethannora

Hi both! Good luck for your cycles. Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread 

This is cycle number 8 for us and take 2 of cycle number 8. I went for my lining scan this week and sadly my lining had got thinner and not thicker. So the cycle was cancelled, meds stopped (after 7 weeks of injections!) and we will start again once af arrives. No idea when af will arrive as I have been on suprecur for 7 weeks now, so it's a bit of a waiting game!


----------



## IceAndFire

I just got an email from the clinic. It turned out that I don't have to wait until March and can do my next transfer in February 🙂 If it will not work I will join you girls in March again. I hope we all get BFP soon!


----------



## bethannora

Alice - great news! Good luck x 

Boo - it definitely sums up my ridiculous journey so far! Always feels like something goes wrong! Sorry you're on transfer 7, it's so tough. Huge big luck for this cycle for you x


----------



## mierran

Hi bethanora. Here's hoping we get better luck this cycle. I hope af turns up soon for you. I'm playing the waiting game too tho don't expect mine until the end of the week. 


Boo and buzz - hopefully lucky number 7. 


Iceandfire - hopefully march is the month you get your bfp

I am another one with a cancelled feb cycle. It was supposed to be a natural FET but was an anovulatory cycle. So plan is try natural next cycle again and if still no go switch to medicated.   


Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies, 

So nice to know you all xx 

This is cycle number 7 for me and second Fet.. I had a Christmas miscarriage and I'm terrified of trying again but have to keep going, there's no other way .. 

AF should be here around the 1st of March and I'm having a scan next Thursday to check for cysts,  fibroids and other things that might stop the transfer. I'm a bit anxious about it because I haven't had any scans since he D&C and don't know what's going on over there! 

We have a single frozen embryo left and I'm doing the transfer abroad in Prague. 
It's my birthday in March so I really really hope this will work and I'll get the most wonderful birthday present! 

Looking forward to being there for you on this rollercoaster, baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## Kim01

hi everyone,
Sorry to bring more bad news.  I've just completed a mock cycle hope to go straight into the actual cycle once AF comes and going for ET in March.  Well this is not happening.  ET in March is cancelled.  Can't find a suitable ED.  My next possible ET is May.
Hi to everyone else.  Pray every goes smoothly for you all.


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies can I join you please. This is my second fet after having 4 fresh cycles. I started down getting on cycle day 23 am have started my bleed today. I have scan on Friday to check lining and then can.hopefully start progynova. Good luck to everyone let's hope March is a good month for all us
Kez xx


----------



## Gab1

Wellcome ladies on board.

Ive been in the Feb thread as well as i started on 25th Jan with buserelininjections. Its been now nearly 4 weeks injecting. After 2 weeks i will have my scan and will know the transfer date.
Tummy is so bloated, looks like if i am already pregnant, cant close my jeans 🙈

Bethannora, i have been following you on the other thread as well. Hope the AF comes soon. 

X


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies, 

Booandbuzz I noticed our periods are due around the same time, hope there won't be any delays!!!! You are totally right, new cycle new chances ! Why did you switch clinics? Xx

Kezzywoo welcome! My DH has the same diagnostic and after 3 years we decided using only donor sperm. Hope this will be our lucky month xx

Gab welcome! I hated when my tummy is bloated!! Best of luck xx


----------



## welshweasel

Hello, can I join? Doing my first FET after a successful fresh cycle in 2015. Started down reg with Buserelin 10 days ago and currently waiting for AF to arrive...2 days late so far. Feeling bloated and have mega sore boobs but otherwise nothing much to report. Hoping AF turns up in the next 24 hours, otherwise timings will get really tricky with other commitments.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies - can i join too please?  Im doing a natural FET using frosties from my failed fresh cycle in November. Im nervous about going natural this time but i had 2 medicated fet's last year that didnt work so its time to try something different. I have a short luteal phase so adding cyclogest but thats it. Eek!  Also had a endomedtrial nk cell biopsy last week so just waiting on results. 

Is anyone else doing a natural FET? 

Welshweasel - its always the same isnt it? My Af came early this month which has put me in a tizzy too as its mucked my dates up a bit. 

X


----------



## bethannora

Booandbuzz - hope you're doing OK today x 

Shiny happy girl - welcome! I've done natural FETs in the past, but this time we are doing medicated. Fingers crossed this is the change you need. Natural FETs are much kinder on your body & fly by x 

Welshweasel - welcome! Fingers crossed your af shows today. Typically mine is always late on buserelin too x 

Bossy - good luck for your scan this week x 

Gab - hope you're doing OK and you're not too fed up of the injections x 

Kezzy - good luck for your scan on Friday x 

Kim - so sorry to hear you can't find a suitable donor. Fingers crossed time flies by and May is here before you know it x 

Mierran - how are you getting on? Any sign of af? x 

AFM: Lining scan today and HOORAY my lining is 7.84 (good for me for day 10, and only 7 days of oestrogen). Phew. Back Friday for another scan in case my lining gets thinner like it did 2 weeks ago - if all is OK I will then trigger. Woop! Transfer March 2nd x


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies,

Bethannora great news about your lining and hope everything goes smoothly from now on. 2nd of March will be here in no time xx good luck with the next scan! 

Shiny happy girl welcome! I'm also waiting on my immune results, they should be here this week. AF never shows up when you need it to ) xx 

Welsh welcome! Hope AF shows up soon, I'm so annoyed every time it's late when I need to start a new treatment 😐 best of luck, hope trying for number 2 will go smoothly for you xx

Booandbuzz I can totally understand your reasons.  I guess everyone is different, some feel like Gennet is the clinic for them and at the same time others are disappointed with them. I'm waiting for my immune tests result now as they wanted me to have them done after the miscarriage.  The only thing I don't like about Gennet is the fact that they don't tell you the donor's age from the beginning, otherwise I'm satisfied so far. 
Omg that situation with your DH and he other couple would have really peed me off ))) 

Baby dust xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bethanora - yay to good lining! Funnily enough, I’m trying a natural as prognoyva doesn’t thicken my lining well.  Roll on 2nd March! 

Boo and buzz - there are so many different FET protocols! What immunes are you having? 

Bossy - hi! What results are you waiting for? I just did unk this time as I have a lo from another cycle so figure it had to be something that could have changed. 

Welsh - any joy?! Acupuncture always help my AF/ovulation.


----------



## welshweasel

Whoop whoop period arrived and scan all booked in for next Monday. Off to Dublin for the rugby this weekends so just been stressing trying to get a letter for airport security so I don’t have any hassle taking needles etc with me. All sorted now so can try and relax. I’ll have a proper read though later and catch up with everyone!


----------



## Baking Queen

Hello Ladies

Can I join you please?  We're hopefully doing a DE FET in Prague in March. This will be our 11th cycle in total.  Our last cycle brought us our amazing little girl who is now 15 months.  I am absolutely terrified of it not working - I thought I wouldn't care so much, but I think the thought of it failing frightens me even more than it ever has.  We did an immunes protocol for the last cycle, which I'm convinced is what made the difference so we'll be doing that again although slightly different drugs as I had a bad reaction to Humira so can't ever take it again. 

I've got my endo scratch tomorrow and really am not looking forward to it.  Even contemplating starting painkillers tonight so I can load them up in my system! I had to have an operation on my eye last month, which was done under local anesthetic and even that was better than having the scratch done!

Looking forward to getting to know you.

BQ. xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Baking queen - 11 cycles! Oh my goodness. What a trooper.    Fx the immunes treatment will works for you again. Is the embryo from the same batch as your daughter? 

Welshweasel - hurrah for AF! Enjoy the weekend. 

Booandbuzz - lots of immunes stuff going on for you then. What clinic are you with?  My clinic only does unk tests but i think if this tx fails we will get tests done elsewhere.  My lining gets super thick on fresh cycles but was 7.5 and then 6.1 on my day 10 scans with my 2 medicated fets. It was 8.5 at day 21 when i has my biopsy so we're going to try a natural this time. Hope its not a disaster! My consultant had a patient who had twins with a lining of 3.8 so he is more relaxed about thickness than me!


----------



## Bossy

Wow so much action over here )

Booandbuzz I totally know what you mean, I felt exactly the same with my previous 2 clinics. It's very important to keep searching until you feel you are well looked after! I'm also having steroids and Clexane 

Shiny girl I did a basic immune package tests in Prague 2 weeks ago to check if everything is ok with me giving the recent miscarriage 

Welsh yaaaaay , glad AF is here! Hope you have a wonderful weekend,  I'm based an hour away from Dublin 

Baking queen  welcome! I'm also having Fet in Prague in March but with donor sperm.  You're stronger than you think, I mean you did 11 cycles!!! All the best for this one xx I know what you mean regarding  the endo scratch, hardest procedure I've ever had! Fingers crossed for you tomorrow xx 

Good night everyone xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks booandbuzz.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bossy - sorry about your miscarriage   Fx nothing comes back x


----------



## BellesBabes86

Hiya ladies. Hoping I can join. 
Had a failed fresh icsi in Jan 2018. Had follow up appt yday and it’s been decided we will try a Natural FET on my next cycle. I managed to get 3 frozen (2x5AA, 1x 4AB).
AF due around 8th March. So not long to wait and I’m glad I’ve been able to move straight into another cycle. 
Are any of you ladies doing a natural FET or experience of it? Any tips generally for FET’s?
Hoping for some luck for us all 🤞🏽♥


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi bellesbabes - sorry your Jan cycle didnt work but looks like you have great frosties. Im trying a natural FET this cycle (with luteal support as i have a short luteal phase) but i have only done medicated FET's before so it's new to me.  My clinic do bloods to check for rise in estrogen/lh surge/conform ovulation then transfer the blast 5dpo. Im also having a lining scan with one of my bloods just to check it's looking good as im a bit paranoid.

Have your clinic told you what they do? I think some are happy to let you check for lh surge at home which is even easier. 

No real tips! Its easier than a full cycle. I drink pom juice and raspberry leaf tea and keep a hot water bottle on my tummy in the evening as these are all meant to help with lining.  Enjoy a drug free cycle! 

Good luck x


----------



## BellesBabes86

Hey shiny happy girl 👋
Thanks, your cycle seems to have lots of support from your clinic. I was a little shocked that mine will only see me once (roughly cd12). If lining and lead follicle are where they need to be we trigger and then will have 5dt. 
I have heard lots about Pom juice which I think il try aswel this cycle. Apart from that I think I’m just going to relax and hope for the best. Although I was thinking whether use OPK’s just to be sure?
Glad my body feels back to normal after the fresh cycle. Hopefully with it being natural we should feel symptoms a little clearer. I felt bogged down with hormones before.
When are you starting? X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey bellesbabes!  

I am definitely going to be checking for surge at home! My protocol seems a bit different as i don't trigger. 

Im on day 5 of my cycle and usually have my surge around day 14 should be next weekend i think and trasnfer around 8/9th march. Having said that - the DR drugs totally mess wwith my cycles so it may or may not be then! X


----------



## BellesBabes86

Hey hey, oh so you won’t trigger? Do They just watch your natural ovulation? So many different scenarios and protocols with IVF in general wow. 
Not long for you now, eeek. I hope I’m only 2 weeks off. Praying this works so we can have our 2018 miracle 🤞🏽


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,

Bellesbabes welcome! I've never had a natural Fet but Dr what I've seen in time all natural and medicated Fets are so different for everyone! I'm having a medicated one.  Best of luck and may this month be our lucky month and just like you said l, have our 2018 miracle xx

Shiny girl not long for you now, so exciting xx thank you for your kind thoughts!

Afm I'm having my pre treatment scan this afternoon,  praying I don't have any cysts or anything that could delay this cycle. I'm let you know xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies,

Scan was ok today, everything looked normal. I've sent the report to my clinic in Prague so I'm just waiting for them to confirm I'm ok to go ahead. AF should be here in about one week 

It was so difficult for me to have the scan today in the  same room where I found out I had the miscarriage it brought so many memories and now I feel like I'm not ready to do it again, like I'm not strong enough I feel so down... I'm sitting in the bathroom crying


----------



## katie kitten

Hello, can I join you all please? I'm doing a medicated FET following a successful cycle back in 2013. Only just started getting the ball rolling as we only met with our consultant on Monday. I had to have all my bloods done again and due to where I am in my cycle I had the 3dSIS today. All is looking good (apart from a random slight bleeding on my cervix). So I will be starting the northistirone tablets next week.


----------



## Fairylight17

Hey ladies, hoping to join you all!
I have not long finished my first ever IcCSI cycle which unfortunately needed with miscarriage! We had our follow up appointment on Wednesday and looking to cycle again after my next bleed expected in around 12 days! We are having a none medicated cycle! Feeling very anxious! 
I will start reading through everyone’s posts now but wanted to say hey! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies
Please can I join you?
I've just had an unsuccessful FET and stopped my medication today. I'm hoping AF will arrive in a few days and I'm going to have a natural FET in March. 
A Spanish clinic are responsible for my overall treatment but a London clinic manage my immune treatment. Today has been a bit stressful as Spain want me to drop the immune drugs (they don't believe in it) but London strongly advise me not to drop them! It's never straight forward is it?!
I hope everyone is well - I'll catch up on your stories!
x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hello to all the new ladies! Thread getting busy now.

LM - ooh, that’s tricky. what immunes are you having treated? X


----------



## LM17

Hi shiny happy girl (your name makes me smile!)
I’ve been told I have elevated nk cells and I think the other one is cytokine ratio. Both being significantly high. I believe in the immune stuff (it was my decision to have the tests) so I’m going to stick with it. 
Are you on immune medication too? 
When do you think your transfer will be? (Sorry it’s hard to scan back while on my phone!)
X


----------



## Baking Queen

Hi LM
I’m also on an immunes protocol - it’s what have me my daughter so I definitely believe in it. I have a separate immunes consultant too.
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## LM17

That’s good to know BQ. 
Are you having a fresh or frozen transfer this time? 
x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Lm - ha ha!  I’m waiting for endometrial biopsy results so will depend on the outcome of that. I haven’t had full immunes screening but think I will if this transfer doesn’t work. I already have a LO from my first cycle so have been resisting it to date. My clinic do unk biopsy tests but nothing else so I will need to get the other immunes tests/support from another clinic.  My transfer is likely to be around 9th March I think - depends  on when I ovulate this month.  I really want intralipids if my results are high but think I would need to have that on Friday this week and still no results! 

BQ - so many on immunes on this thread! Wish it was more readily available and cost effective. I’m in Scotland so will be such a faff to have immunes via London. Have you the  or bloods tested? X


----------



## welshweasel

Morning everyone! Hope no one has too much snow. Just a little bit here, was a bit worried as have to drive to Nottingham shortly for a scan to check I’ve downregulated successfully. I’ll be amazed if I haven’t as I feel like I’ve bled buckets the past week! 

Hello to all the new ladies, hope everything is going well. I’m finding the process long this time round. I did a short protocol fresh cycle so it was literally over and done with in 3 weeks, I reckon I’m looking at 6 weeks in total this time. I guess with a FET at least there’s not the side effects and stress of stims to contend with.


----------



## LouiseKB

Morning all, 

Welshweasel - hope all goes well with scan in Nott. 

This is my first IVF cycle (endo (stage III), hyesteroscopy and lap to remove endo 11 months ago, 3 months of clomid, one failed IUI in December) and I'm travelling to London for EC next week so I hope weather ok too.  Short protocol and I'm on day 5 of stimms. So far so good. I'm just trying to do all things to keep me zen - yoga/meditation/no alcohol/lots of rest. Natural FET planned for March. Such a huge array of emotions isn't it. x


----------



## welshweasel

Scan all good, nothing much to see, makes a change from stressing about follicle size! If the consultant agrees with timings then should be starting oestrogen tonight, scan on 10th March and ET 19th March, but obviously this could change depending on lining etc. 

I have to take oestrogen tablets as well as using the same tablets vaginally. Anyone else done this? Sounds bizarre but the nurse confirmed that this was correct!


----------



## Baking Queen

Welshweasel - I'm hoping to transfer on 19 March too! Just waiting for my AF to start - took my last pill yesterday.
BQ. xx


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies
How is everyone doing?
Shiny happy - 9th march isn’t very far away at all! When do you think you’ll get your biopsy results? 
Hi Louise - sounds like you’re in a good head space for this? Will all your embryos be frozen? How long do you have to wait until you can have a transfer?
Welshweasel- I’m glad your scan went well. I haven’t taken oestrogen vaginally but I have heard of it! 
BQ - fab that you’ve got a transfer date too! I shouldn’t be too far away from you guys - I’m just waiting for AF which feels imminent. 

Do any of you have any dietary tips while preparing for your FET’s? I was mega healthy for my fresh cycle and still try to be healthy for the frozen but I don’t go crazy on it. I cut out alcohol and caffeine obviously but wondered if anyone does anything else?


----------



## welshweasel

LM - other than taking pregnacare I’m carrying on completely as normal until ET, as I did for my fresh cycle, including having alcohol and caffeine. Obviously it’s a personal choice but I haven’t found any good evidence for doing anything else!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Welsh - i’m with you - although I think I get more relaxed with each transfer! 

LM - I ate /drank certain things during my fresh cycle but am much less strict with my FETs. The only 2 things I’m having each day are Pom juice and raspberry leaf tea as both are good for endometrial lining. Now that my transfer is getting closer, I’m going to reduce caffeine but I won’t cut it out until ET. Likewise for alcohol. To be honest - I only drink red wine and usually not more than a glass or two at weekends so I can’t imagine that will make or break a cycle anyway. 

I called to chase my results today but they said usually it takes 3 weeks - that would take me to next Tuesday so only just in time for transfer. 

Immunes  ladies - when are you starting steroids and if you are taking intralipids, when are you having them? It’s looking like my results won’t be back until next week which will be too late for intralipids. My clinic said I would just start prednisone at ET.  Not sure whether to postpone if my results are high so I can have intralipids or go ahead with just steroids and clexane.


----------



## LM17

Thanks ladies! 

I started my steroids on CD6 and then increased the dose from ET. 
I had 2 intralipids - at 3 weeks before ET and 1 week before ET (approximately). 
But I do think different clinics advise different dosages and timings, so don’t worry too much. They’ll know how best to advise you. 
x


----------



## Baking Queen

I start my steroids 5 days before transfer and have one lot of intralipids around 10 days before transfer. I’m always amazed at the difference in protocols. It worked last time so I’m hoping it will this time too. 
BQ. xx


----------



## LouiseKB

Hi LM - So plan is to freeze all embryos and then have FET a month after so approx 5 weeks from now.  I do feel in a good head space, for now at least! So are you expecting your FET in a couple of weeks time following AF? Are you having a medicated or natural FET? x


----------



## Bexster1981

Hi guys room for another? I'm due to have FET approx 14/3 and am on progynova at the moment, metformin and will be doing clexane, cyclogest, predisilone (excuse spellings)

I'm not sure what is making me feel a bit crappy either progynova or metformin but last few days feel a bit yuck anyone else found this ?


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies & welcome Bexster!

What’s metformin? If I’m honest, the medications have made me feel different every fet which is a bit strange! 

AF arrived yesterday so I have my first scan booked for next Wednesday. Hope my body is doing what it’s meant to. This is my first natural fet which I’m quite excited about. 
I don’t know whether it’s coming off the hormones or the disappointment of the last fet not working, but I felt really low Monday/Tuesday and I had a meltdown on my poor acupuncturist today. I’m trying to keep my treatment under the radar at work and I’m struggling to juggle all the appointments discreetly and I think it all got to me a bit today. 
Anyway, tomorrow is a new day....

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey Bexster! I'm really not a fan of progynova. Had awful headaches the whole time i was on it  . When do you start yoir steroids? Im intrigued at all the different immunes protocols!  

LM - this is my first natural FET too but im actually finding it more stressful as im worried about what my body is doing and if its up to the job! I'm also having bloods every 2 days to check for ovulation which is a pain. I currently have 1 1/2 weeks booked off work as im not sure when i'll ovulate exactly and want a few days off after transfer. Will cancel the days i dont want at the last minute but means i need to make up porkies and im such a crap liar! Hope you feel brighter tomorrow. I had a major wobble when i started this cycle but feel better now.  X


----------



## Baking Queen

Hi Bexster
Are you on the slow release Metformin?  I am and I've never had any problems.  People say that is far better than the normal one.  You need to make sure you take it with food too.  We're on very similar medication!  The only additional things I have are Hydroxychloroquine and intralipids.

AF started yesterday - exactly when it should have done - so I started estrogen yesterday.  Will be drinking raspberry leaf tea, pomegranate juice and eating lots of protein to hopefully get a good lining.

Happy St David's Day! Dydd Gwyl Dewi Hapus!

BQ. xx


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA but I've been on holiday for the past week, traveling! I'm in he airport now.
AF came yesterday and I started the treatment.  Having my scan on the 9th next week. Excited and terrified at once 

Baking queen seems our timing is exactly alike! Maybe we'll be transfer buddies xx

Hi to all the new ladies and best of luck! 

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey Bossy - hope you were somewhere fabulous and got plenty R&R in! All ok with me but blooming cold up here. 

BQ - happy st david's day! Ive also been hitting the pom juice (yuck), rasp leaf tea and protein shakes! Im doing a natural FET this time as my lining was always a bit crap with medicated cycles. Also taking vit E and have a hot water bottle on my tummy! Was meant to be having my lining checked tomorrow but cant get to the clinic because of snow so think it'll be Monday now. 

Hey Bexster, Louise and Welsh!

So my Unk results came back and its low! 0.6%. Over 5% is high and needs treatment. Im so shocked - was convinced it would be high. Should be pleased but just shocked! X


----------



## Bexster1981

Metformin is a diabetes drug that has been proven to help ladies with polycystic ovaries and can reduce risk of miscarriage 

I've been on 500mg slow release but this time opted to put me on 850mg which I was told didn't come as slow release 

I think it's that that's causing me an issue feel a bit crappy and bloated all the time 😞 As for steroids these are a first for me I've not had any nk tests but it was oh well let's give it a go I think by the clinic 

Having awful snow down in Somerset and I have to wonder could this frosty be the one in the frosty weather lol? Had to cancel a Cornwall trip this weekend as they advise cancelling all non essential travel 😩

Fingers crossed all those needing clinic visits at the moment are safe and stress free!


----------



## Bossy

Shiny I was in Las Vegas so yes I had the time of my life before this new treatment)) I was also a bit shocked when my immunes came back clear, it's so much easier if you know there was a certain thing causing a miscarriage or a failed cycle, isn't it? 

Bexter we have a flight back home to London in a few hours and it's been delayed because of all be snow( hate it!


----------



## Gab1

Hello Ladies,

I kept myself quite as not much was going on. Just had my scan today. I had triple lining, 8mm. Nurse said it is good and booked me for a transfer. They didnt had any slot next week so it will be the week after.
I have to carry on with buserelin injections till next week and then use cyclogest.

Are there more ladies here with transfer dates?

Enjoy the snow all.

X


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies
How's everyone doing?? 

Bethannora - where are you? What's happening with you?

Shinyhappy- I'm the same as you - such a crap liar - I hate it. I'm praying that my scan on cd9 will be promising and I won't need many more. I'm scared I'll ovulate late which will mess everything up! My cycles are generally 26/27 days and I was told a few months ago on cd10 that it looked as though I was going to ovulate in the next day or 2 so I'm praying for the same this month. What day of your cycle are you on now? Do you roughly know when you ovulate? Will you have a trigger injection?
It's good that your Unk results came back - at least you don't have to add extra medication into the mix; although we always want answers don't we?

Bossy - sounds like you had a great holiday. What a great way to go into your cycle! 

BQ - I've bought beetroot juice and pomegranate juice today - I've never tried the pomegranate before but I'll try anything. 

Gab - that's a great lining! What date will your transfer be? I don't know exactly when mine will be but I'm hoping for something around 16th. 

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bossy - sounds awesome! Havent been to Vegas for years, Was it mental or were you on best behaviour? 

Gab - welcome! I think my transfer will prob be end of next week but no date yet as i need to ovulate first! 

Lm - I'm on day 13 - before my cycles last year, i had my lh surge on day 13/14 but it was more unpredictable last year with all the ivf DR drugs. Last month was day 14. Ive been testing at home and think that it will be tomorrow or Sunday. Hate not knowing exactly when my tx will be! Just want to get my surge so i can get on with it. 

Bexster - ive heard some clinics will try steroids without tests. My friend said she felt amazing on steroids!  . The snow is a nightmare! I was due for a scan and bloods today but couldnt get so had to get bloods done at my gp and post them. God knows when they'll arrive and if they'll be useable! I sent bloods on Wednesday special delivery too and they still havent arrived! Not too concerned as ive been testing at home too and still havent had my surge but its not ideal. Going for a scan on Monday now - just hope weather improved! X


----------



## Jellsie

Gab, I’m booked in for transfer on Tuesday.

Had a scan last Friday, CD9 the nurse said she could see a triple layer forming.  My scan on cd14 showed my lining to be 8mm.  I’m doing a natural fet, no trigger shot, bloods showed I was going ovulate naturally, so yesterday counts as day zero.

It’s our only frozen embryo and as you can see from my signature, we struggle with fertilisation and if this doesn’t work, it’s back to square one


----------



## Gab1

LM17- i have followed you also in the Feb thread. Hope all goes well this time for you. I havent had my transfer yet. I am doing medicated one and booked for the 14th. So we are quite same close...
This is my first cycle and transfer. I have been using pom juice and full fat milk and yoghurts. Heard from the nurse its good to take extra protein. I love nuts so i already started with walnuts and brazilian nuts. 

Happy shiny girl- not long to go for transfer. Snow if making it difficult to plan anything. I had to leave 4 hours before to be on time. My normal journey is an hour only.

Jellsie- i am having medicated. Wow tuesday is very soon. Good lining for you... fx all goes well. Keep us updated how all went.


----------



## Bexster1981

Reading everyone's different meds is really intriguing - I've got progynova for 10 days ish then scan which is Monday then if lining ok can start cyclogest and transfer 6 ish days from then everyone else's seems to sound complex with mentions of trigger shots - what are your protocols and do u mind if I ask why these have been selected?


----------



## LM17

Hi Bexster
My last 3 FET’s have been pretty similar to yours - Progynova and then progesterone 5 days before transfer. 
This time I’m doing a ‘natural’ FET purely to try something different as none of us know why it hadn’t worked up til now. 
So I literally take nothing and have blood tests and scans to monitor ovulation. When it looks imminent, I’ll take a trigger injection so that we know it’s definitely happened and when. My transfer will take place 7 days later (after 5 days of reduced progesterone). 
I like the idea of following what my body does naturally but like I said, it’s purely to try something different. Also I had a post-surgical scan back in December on cd10 and my surgeon said how good my lining was and that I’d be a good candidate for a natural fet so fingers crossed he’s right!
Is this your first fet Bexster?


----------



## Bexster1981

Lm17

I had a FET in Dec 2007 but to be honest I can't remember what I did back then and a FET in 2015 which is the same as this one

I've never had any success at FET or even at fresh with blastocyst either 

I had a 3 day transfer in 2007 that was BFP but m/c at 15w4d 😭
I had a 3D transfer in 2015 BFP but no hb then m/c week 9
I had 3 d transfer in 2016 cp 

I did a freeze all collection in Nov and have 8 blasts so not really sure what to begin to think about our chances of success


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,

Gab great news on your lining! I also got a date for my transfer, it will be the 19th 

Shiny it was a mental trip ) I'm so tired, I could sleep for a whole week!! I can't feel my legs ) my clinic also gave me steroids, aspirin and Clexane for this cycle even though my immunes came back clear 

Jellsie best of luck with your transfer !! This is also our only frozen embryo and if not back to square one 

Bexter I'm also very confused about all the different dates and meds everyone has, it makes me concerned about my cycle.. 

Afm I have the scan on the 9th and transfer will be on the 19th if everything is ok. Don't you think the 19tj is a bit too late? All of you ladies have transfers on different cycle days and mine is on cd19 and it seems so unusual


----------



## Gab1

Hi Bossy,

I am also concerned about mine. Scan was good lining all good and transfer is after 12 days. I also thought it would be too late but nurse said we giving you medication so your body will do what we want it to do.

Very confusing to be honest.


----------



## Bossy

Gab I know what you mean, I'm also very confused about it.  my transfer is 10 days after the scan and I have no other scans in between and I'm only taking oestrogen in the meantime.. I'm very worried about it but I guess we have to trust our clinics, I mean they should know what they're doing right?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bossy - assume youre to start progesterone 5 days before? Dont worry at all. The clinics work medicated fets to suit themselves  in terms of dates. It can work both ways - i asked for Friday transfers on my last 2 to avoid a day off work!   Day 19 is roughly when you would have your transfer on a natural cycle anyway so think of it that way. I think they normally just like to scan on day 10 so there is still time to up the dose if necessary. X


----------



## welshweasel

Bossy, my scan is on the 10th and ET booked for the 19th as well. So long as you get 5/6 days of progesterone prior to transfer the actual days don’t matter so much with a medicated cycle. Many clinics have limited days that they do FETs on so have to work round that and it doesn’t seem to make a difference.


----------



## Bossy

Welsh woow our transfer is on the same day! Hope it will be a lucky day for us xx I'll try not to worry about it 

Shiny I've just looked at my protocol and I'm supposed so take progesterone 6 days before the transfer. I'll try not to worry about it  but we always seems to worry about anything don't we?


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies
Shiny happy is right - when it's a medicated cycle, the most important thing once the lining is ready, is that the progesterone is taken for the appropriate number of days prior to transfer. My Spanish clinic say that as long as you're not on the Progynova (or equivalent) for more than 50 days , it doesn't matter and my London clinic say to do transfers between cd 17 & 22. But we always worry whatever happens!

Bexster - I'm sorry about your losses but you've now got a great number of blasts!! 

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bossy - that sounds right - transfer is usually on day 6 of progesterone i think! Try not to worry (says me who is sitting on the sofa freaking out as i haven't ovulated yet  )


----------



## Gab1

Hello ladies,

Hope all had a lovely weekend and the snow is melted everywhere.

I can stop with buserelin injections, on Wednesday the last one and on thursday to start with cycolgest, progesterone pessaries. 

Any tips on the use of pessaries. I need to insert them 2 times a day. So morning and evening. I an still not sure which side to do it, i mean front or back opening. I was advised by nurse to use it back as it is less messy (?)
Is it good to lie down after using them and are you strict with same time very morning and evening.

All tips will be most wellcome...

Have a good day all.

X


----------



## cheshai

Can I join too?

FET on 12th March
Just had scan today (5th March) and my lining is only 6.2mm.
Period started 26th Feb so it's been 8 days.
I'm seriously panicking.  Waiting to hear back from clinic.


----------



## LM17

Morning ladies

Gab - another step closer! I’ve always used the pessaries in the front but they are messy. I’ve always just accepted that that’s just the way it is but if the nurse recommends elsewhere, maybe give that a go. 
When I was on cyclogest, I don’t remember having specific timings but maybe space them 12 hours apart if you have to do them twice a day. I’ve never tested after insertion either. 
My Spanish clinic prescribe me a different pessary which I much prefer - it’s utrogestan and it’s very small and comes with disposable applicators. 

Cheshai - don’t panic, there’s still time for it to grow. Are you doing a medicated or natural fet and when is your next scan?


----------



## Jellsie

Gab, I’ve always done the back.  Use a panty liner if you’re going front.

My lining was at 8mm on CD14, dominant follicle of 17mm, they like it be 16mm.  Bloods showed I was going to ovulate CD15, so transfer is booked for tomorrow at 11.40am.  Feeling very nervous  . I really hope it survives the defrost xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey gab - so I prefer front (never tried back) and don’t seem to be bothered with leakage. If you can lie down for 30 mins after then great but don’t worry if not.

Cheshai - still loads of time. 6.2 is good for day 8. Are you natural or medicated? 

Jellsie - good luck! FX it survives. One of my 4 didn’t but that’s rare I think. Do you just have the one Frostie? How many days is it? X

AFM - lh surge this morning (few days late!) and had bloods done today too which is good timing. Assuming i’ll Be booked in for Sunday (mother’s day!) transfer.  Scan showed lining was 8.8 which is better than on my medicated cycles so I’m happy with that. It also showed a large follicle on each ovary - said I might ovulate 2 eggs! Ironic that I can’t seem to get pregnant naturally eh?! X


----------



## cheshai

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm on medicated.


----------



## Jellsie

Shiny, sounds like it is all going well for you 😊 It was frozen at day 5, I’m doing a natural fet too x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Jellsie - it’s new territory for me! Only done medicated fet’s to date. Very scary! X


----------



## cheshai

Just heard back from the clinic.  I have to increase Progynova to 8mg daily, instead of 6mg.
What else should I be doing?  Anything with my diet?
I still run every morning and drink 1 cup of coffee a day.  I wasn't planning on giving up coffee until the day of the transfer.


----------



## Baking Queen

Hi Cheshai

Don't panic yet - there's still time for your lining to increase.  I always try to eat lots of protein to thicken my lining.  Last time I drunk pomegranate juice and raspberry leaf tea.  You could also try a hot water bottle on your tummy a few times a day.  And make sure you drink plenty of water.  

When is your next scan?

BQ. xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Cheshai - I echo everything that Baking Queen said. Blood supply to the uterus is really important so wouldn’t stop running but you might want to tone it down as you want all your energy going into your endometrium just now. Definitely up your protein if you’re running. Do you take shakes? X


----------



## cheshai

Clinic hasn't said when my next scan is supposed to be.

Thanks for the protein tip.  I have been eating eggs a few times a week.  Maybe I should up that.  I have protein for lunch and dinner though every day.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

I usually add a whey protein shake each day of a FET and a fresh cycle. Aim for 70g a day altogether (according to Zita West!) x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Transfer booked for Saturday! . I picked up my surge this morning with a digital (high yesterday) so assumed ov would be tomorrow and TX Sunday but my bloods today showed progesterone starting to rise. X


----------



## LM17

How exciting!! Only a few days to go!


----------



## LM17

Morning ladies, how are you all? 

Cheshai - I was chatting to my acupuncturist last night about things to improve / help build lining and she said the main thing (which the nutritionist agrees with) is beetroot juice. I’m having a little glass daily - not to everyone’s taste but luckily I quite like it!


----------



## cheshai

Beetroot juice... hmmm... I'll see if I can get some.  thanks!


----------



## LM17

I got mine from sainsburys.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

🤢


----------



## Jellsie

That’s my embaby on board 😊 now for the waiting 🤞🏼🤞🏼🍀🍀


----------



## LM17

Congratulations jellsie! All went well?? 
When’s your OTD?


----------



## Jellsie

Yes, the embryologist was happy with how it thawed out.  15th March, so not long to wait as it’s an early blast we’ve transferred.  It’s my birthday on the 17th so hoping for a sober birthday this year x


----------



## LM17

Fab!! And only 9 days to wait - that’s so good! 
x


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,

How is everyone?

Jellsie well done with the transfer, wish you all the best and hope this 2 weeks won't be too bad for you! When will you test? Xx 

Shiny yaay Saturday will be here in no time, so exciting xx glad everything is working out for you!

Lm I wish I could drink beetroot juice but I just hate it  

Chesai don't worry about your lining,  there's plenty of time forgot to grow, I'm sure you'll be just fine especially with the increasing dose. It never gets easy doesn't it? 

Gab usually I try to lie down about 10 minutes after the pessaries ( never done the back opening , I just hate it ) and I try to have them done around the same hour, give or take 30 minutes 

Afm well I'm that lady who gets all the side effects from the meds ( since I've started the oestrogen pills my stomach is killing me  do you have any idea how can I make it better? And there's also nausea sometimes I really hope it's worth it and my lining will be good at scan on Friday 

Xo


----------



## Bossy

Jellsie we posted at the same time. So glad the embie thawed ok, I'm so concerned about mine as we also have just one frozen left. My birthday is also this month, a few days before otd but guess I'll test earlier. Hope we'll both get the best present ever xx


----------



## Gab1

Jellsie congrats with being PUPO. Hood for you the wait is not long. FX for u

X


----------



## Bexster1981

Hi guys, I had a scan and lining 9.5 so they booked et for weds 14/3 

Am on 3 progynova and will start bum bullets on Friday 😂

Need to ask though has anyone else using either progynova or metformin experiences killer heartburn? 

Omg mines awful it’s making me feel quite crappy 😞


----------



## welshweasel

Bexster - I’ve had dreadful heartburn since starting the progynova and feel really sick too. I’m on 5 tablets a day, it’s pretty unpleasant. 

Jellsie, congrats on being PUPO, hope the wait til OTD goes quickly for you.


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hi ladies, I hope you don’t mind me joining in. There is no April thread yet, I’m doing FET with only one frozen embryo potential et on 06 of April. Just on buserolin now.

I’ve fought up a little bit with you all! Congratulations to PUPOs


----------



## Bexster1981

Wow Welsh weasel 5 progynova a day that’s high 😱 
Do u mind if I ask why 5 did the lining not respond well ? 
I’m mystified by all the different protocols !


----------



## LM17

Hi Wlazlo -welcome! 
How’s everyone else doing? 

I had my scan today - lining at 6.8mm so not too bad but biggest follicle only 12mm so I’m not close to ovulating yet. Such a pain as it's going to mess up my time off work. Plus I need another scan on Friday morning and I don’t have any cover at work! Feeling stressed right now!! If this transfer doesn’t work, I won’t be doing a natural cycle again - I find it too stressful! 
x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

bexster - awesome lining - great that you have your transfer booked now. X

Hi wlazlo - welcome! So a medicated cycle for you then? Hope the next few weeks pass quickly. I always find it drags then it’s suddenly transfer day! 

Lm - I’m so with you. I’ve found the natural FET way more stressful. Needed 4 sets of bloods over a week in the end. fortunately transfer  date is when I hoped.  Hopefully it’ll work for us both and we’ll Be done! What day are you on? X

Can’t believe my transfer is on Saturday. Just finished work and shattered. Urgh! Is anyone taking time off after transfer? I had a week booked but think i’ll Change it. I’m worried in case I need several more cycles this year and would quite like proper time off at some point. Last year I used 4 weeks of my annual leave on cycling! X


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies

Shiny happy girl - not long at all until your transfer now - that's very exciting!  I'm now on CD10 and I got a flashing smiley face on my OPK this morning so hopefully things are on the move.  I've found another clinic who will scan me tomorrow afternoon so I'll see how things are progressing then.
I usually take a day or two off after the transfer.  Although I'd love to take more time (not because I think it will affect the outcome), like you, experience has taught me that more time may be needed later in the year.
Welshweasel - I hope you are feeling a bit better.  I was on 4 tablets a day on previous cycles and I did feel a bit queasy from time to time but thankfully, not too bad.
Bexster - you've got a great lining.  Less than a week until your transfer.  I just want a date for mine!
Bossy - have you tried drinking peppermint tea?  Loads of things can cause stomach pain for me so I rely on that a lot!

How's everyone else doing?

I think my transfer date may now be closer to 19th - isn't that the same as some of you ladies?

x


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies,

Lm I'm having transfer on the 19th, maybe we'll be cycle buddies xx thanks for the peppermint tea tip, I'll try anything! Best of luck with your scan tomorrow! 

Shiny time goes by so fast!! Usually I had 3 or 4 free days after the transfer 

Wlazlo welcome and best of luck xx

Bexster wow your lining sounds great!! I also have heartburn from time to time from the pills, if you take Gaviscon it will go away quickly! It can be used during pregnancy 

Afm this is the first morning I woke up with no stomach pain since I started taking estrogen,  really hope it lasts!!! 
Scan tomorrow at 10.20, hope my lining is good 

Happy international women's day to everyone!! Xx


----------



## welshweasel

Bexster - I think it’s standard protocol at CARE. I’ve not done a FET before so no reason to think I will have lining issues. It’s 3 a day orally and 2 vaginally. Scan is on Saturday so I guess we’ll see if they’re doing their job!


----------



## Bexster1981

Welshweasel it’s so confusing all the different ways i worry that someone else’s clinic may be on to something that is better lol 😆 

Well tomorrow I start the dreaded B.B. and clexane injections so lots to look forward to there however in reality I’ve got a busy weekend then Monday I’m working away so only Tuesday to go then the day is here 😬 I’m very lucky as my employer is super supportive and they have allowed me any time off that I need without annual leave generally, they advised me to have the 2ww off to relax so if I get a sick note from the docs I don’t have to use leave which is amazing and such a team of people that will do anything they can to make it easier I am really really lucky and appreciate them all loads! The first time I had ivf many years ago the employer was not as supportive and it made things very difficult which was made worse by our decision to use a clinic that was 3 hours away which in hindsight wasn’t a good move but ironically the most success we had so far 

Now I need to go off on a hunt for a sharps box as I forgot to get one at the clinic so I’m hoping a pharmacy somewhere may have one 😬


Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## LM17

That sounds like a great set up you’ve got at work Bexster. That takes away a lot of pressure. 

Can I ask you ladies about when you start taking the progesterone? It seems most of you have a full 5 days of it before transfer - is that right? My clinic start me on it 5 days before transfer so I have the transfer on the 5th day and that doesn’t seem right to me. When I questioned my doctor, she said I could start it the afternoon before if I wanted - she didn’t seem bothered but I thought it had to be quite precise. 
On the one hand, the clinic must know what they’re doing but on the other, it seems different to most people. 
Interested to hear your thoughts/experiences....


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bexster - that sounds great! I dont want my work to know for various reasons but thats my choice so i cant complain if i dont get time off without annual leave. Love that you've just skipped 4 days - hope it's as easy on tww! 

Lm - i started cyclogest on the day after ovulation but thats because im paranoid about my crappy luteal phase. Normally on a natural cycle, if adding progesterone, my clinic dont suggest you start until ET. On a medicated cycle, it's usually 5 full days of progesterone then transfer on day 6.  Presume the difference is that you'll be producing progesterone anyway so the extra progesterone is a bonus? X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Welsh - im sure your lining will be awesome on that dose! My clinic only prescribe 3 tablets to take orally but i had heard that some suggest you put them up your   as your body absorbs it better. I think the liver can filter quite a bit out which is why some of us dont get good linings from the tablets. X


----------



## LM17

That’s a good point actually shiny happy - I don’t need to worry so much with a natural cycle as I’ll be producing progesterone myself. My clinic still prescribe it 5 days before transfer but at a lower dose.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Ah ok. I've just been going for it.   my luteal phase is only 8 days for some weird reason i can't get to the bottom of so i love a cyclogest  . How much are you using? Im on 2 a day x


----------



## LM17

I take utrogestan. I’ll be on 2 a day instead of 3 that I usually take in a medicated cycle. x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Where do they get these names come from?! X


----------



## Katie83

Hey everyone! Please could I join you all? We had a fresh cycle in August last year and were so grateful to have 5 embryos. We transferred one in that fresh cycle that was bfn and then had a FET in November that was bfn too. So hoping for third time lucky!

We're using donor sperm as sadly my hubby was diagnosed a year ago with a condition called sertoli cell only which means he doesnt produce sperm. I have PCOS and had advanced endometriosis for which I had a laparoscopy in September 2016, its never simple right?!

Its cd 14 for me, am on buserlin nasal spray and progynova tablets 3 x a day. Scan is on the 15th, so hoping for transfer the following week!! Feeling much more positive about this one, trying to be healthy and having acupuncture once a week. 

Wishing everybody lots of luck, its nice to not feel quite so alone on this rollercoaster 🤗


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Katie - gosh, what a list of issues you’ve had to deal with! That’s great that you still have a few blasts left. FX for 3rd time lucky. Think there are a few ladies on here due to transfer around the same time x


----------



## LM17

Welcome Katie! 
You got a good number of blasts but fingers crossed it’s lucky number 3 for you! 
x


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies,

I had my scan today and lining was 9mm on cd9.  I've sent the report to my clinic in Prague but still haven't heard from them ( do you think that's ok? 

Katie welcome! We are also using donor sperm and I'm so surprised every time there's a Bfn with donor, I mean you think, hey that's super top quality,  how could that even happen right ? Hope this is our turn xx


----------



## LM17

Hi Bossy - that’s a great lining!! Mine was 6.8 on cd9 but unmedicated - on a medicated cycle it’s usually about 8mm. You’ll definitely be good to go on 19th! 
x


----------



## Bossy

Thanks for reassuring me LM!!! The clinic replied and told me they are happy with it and transfer is booked for the 19th at 12.15pm. I'm so nervous, just can't believe I'm doing it again... I feel so scared..


----------



## LM17

It’s exciting Bossy! 

I had my scan and my lead follicle was 16mm and the sonographer said it looked like I was about to ovulate. Lining was 7.7mm. I’ve been told to take the trigger injection tomorrow night and I’ll have the transfer on 17th! I’m so pleased to have a date - I now have to book my flights! 
x


----------



## Bexster1981

Lots going on for us all this next 2 weeks😀🤞🏻😀🤞🏻

it’s the first time I’ve gone to a thread specifically for the cycle I’m doing and it’s all fab as we are all going through the similar thing let’s hope we start getting some good results so whose staring off the otd’s ..


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - yay! That's great. How do they know you wont ovulate before then? Is the trigger just incase? X

Bexster - i will be pupo tomorrow so will know my otd then! X


----------



## LM17

I guess they don't really know but take an educated guess. There won't be much in it timing wise I shouldn't think. Opk doesn't say peak yet so I think I'll be fine. 

Wishing you lots of positivity for tomorrow's transfer shiny happy. Look forward to chatting once you're PUPO!

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks lovely! Can’t sleep....   x


----------



## Katie83

Ah thanks for the warm welcome, its nice to chat to others going through the same thing!

Good luck for tomorrow Shiny, I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. 

Bossy and LM thats exciting you guys have your transfer dates, I dont think I'll be too far behind you hopefully. And bossy I'm with you on the donor sperm, we kinda thought our biggest problems were behind us once we'd come to terms with using a donor, I'm learning that every step is another hurdle!! Hopefully it will be worth it in the end though 😊


----------



## SGPM29

Hi all! 
Just wanted to join as I had a FET last week and I’m in the dreaded 2ww! I have a week left. 
This is my third cycle and I have had no success so far with no idea of why as both cycles have gone very well. 
This FET was my last frozen blastocyst so if this fails I will have to start again.
I think because I’ve already had two failures I feel like I just cannot ever imagine it working. 
I have no “symptoms” and so am already worrying that, like last time, it hasn’t worked but I’m trying to be positive! 
Wishing you all loads of luck 
X x


----------



## Bossy

Shiny just want to wish you best of luck tomorrow honey! Xx 

Sgpm I think the 2ww are the worst!!!! I'm exactly like you, I cannot ever imagine my cycle working... hang in there xx

Katie let's just hope it's our turn now. At least we'll go through the 2ww together 

Xoxo


----------



## Jellsie

Shiny and LM, they told me I would ovulate the next day.  I had a follicle of 17mm on a scan and bloods taken.  I called their results line and they could see my LH was beginning to spike.  My fet has been completely unmedicated, not even a trigger shot.  Good luck xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bossy - thanks! 

Jellsie - I’m just adding luteal support to mine but otherwise, nothing else. It’s amaxing how they can tell so much from bloods isn’t it? Your transfer  will be next week then! Good luck x


----------



## SGPM29

Thanks Bossy! I know it’s hard isn’t it as everyone tells you “be positive” but it’s hard to feel positive when you have never had a successful cycle! Send you all the luck in the world! On we go!!!
X


----------



## welshweasel

Just a quick one from me, scan all good, lining 11.6mm so all those oestrogen tablets clearly doing the job! Waiting for a phone call to confirm but looking like 19th for transfer.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Sgpm- welcome! Really hope this one works. I find the tww tortuous - and am a terribly symptom spotter. Most people get nothing but on my only successful cycle, I did get symptoms. Urgh! Will you test early? 

Welsh - awesome lining! Wonder how much difference the extra 2 made? Try to relax for the bext week or so. 

AFM - pupo again! Had my lining checked again today add had increased from 8.8 to 11.3mm - so much better than my medicated fet’s. Decided to go for 1 in the end. If this doesn’t work, we’ll transfer the last two next month.  Had acupuncture at my clinic before and after and transfer was very quick and as comfortable as it can be. The blast was a Grade B (4BB in old money  ) and was an EEVA grade 2. which isn’t the best we’ve had but it it still good and survived thaw so must be strong enough. 

Now... off to buy a pineapple.   anyone  else do the pineapple and Brazil nut thing? Any other suggestions?  X


----------



## Jellsie

Shiny happy girl said:


> Bossy - thanks!
> 
> Jellsie - I'm just adding luteal support to mine but otherwise, nothing else. It's amaxing how they can tell so much from bloods isn't it? Your transfer will be next week then! Good luck x


I had my transfer on Tuesday. Otd on Thursday &#128584;&#128547; xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Doh! Got confused by your other post!! You surviving? X


----------



## Bexster1981

Shiney congrats on being pupo 😬 dare I ask pineapple and Brazil nuts ?.?.?


----------



## Jellsie

Shiny happy girl said:


> Doh! Got confused by your other post!! You surviving? X


  hahha, don't worry. I think so. Trying not to symptom spot but it's hard not to. I've had some stronger cramping today  I'm now 4dp5dt and it's not pessaries as I'm not on them. I do sometimes get cramping before I'm due on though  I'm not hopeful though, everything has gone wrong for us with this journey &#128546;. I've bought tickets to go the fertility show in two weeks so we can start planning our next cycle &#128542;

Glad your transfer went well. When is your otd? Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bexster - very random! I slice of pineapple a day (incl core) for 5 days after tx. And eat a few Brazil nuts a day too! Meant to be good for implantation. I did it for my first cycle and got a bfp so have done it ever since 🤣


Jellsie - cramps are good! Wed 21st I think - should be the Tuesday but I use the satellite clinic and they only do appointments mon wed and Friday. X


----------



## LM17

Hi everyone
Congratulations on being PUPO Shiny!! Do you plan to rest or keep busy during the 2ww?  What is an EEVA grade 2? I've not heard of that before...
Fantastic lining Welsh! 
Jellsie - you're doing well. It is impossible not to read into every little twinge and feeling. Is your OTD always 9 days post transfer? Will you test at home or have a blood test? 
Welcome sgpm! Do you test next Friday?
How's everyone else doing?

I'm doing my trigger injection in the next hour and feeling a bit nervous about it. Has anyone else taken ovitrelle? 

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - thanks! Cant believe im here again. Im only taking mon/tues off work. Want to try to rest the next few days as i haven't at all for my last 3 unsuccessful transfers. But i gave a 3 year old so its not easy! Going to work from home wed/thurs if i can them im off fridays anyway.  What is your plan? 

I've always used ovitrelle for trigger and had it today. Is it the pen you're worried about? It's the same as the gonal f pen (if that helps?) but you count the clicks. X


----------



## LM17

I've only taken a trigger once before but it wasn't ovitrelle and as it was a fresh cycle, I was injecting every day anyway. It is the pen that I have - does it hurt? Do you do it straight from the fridge? 

Wow, you must have your hands full with a 3 yr old. Do you have to be careful about picking him/her up?
It sounds like you've got a good plan for taking things relatively easy. 

I'll fly to Spain Friday, have the transfer Saturday and fly home later that day, and go back to work on the Tuesday. My OTD is the day before Good Friday so at least I'll have a few days to get my head around the result - good or bad! 

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - EEVA is a special incubator system - works a bit like embryoscope but it spits out predictions on day 3 for which embryos will make it to blast. The idea is you can do a 3dt to get the embryo back in sooner.  I used it on the cycle i had my daughter. It grades them 1-5, 1 being the best.  My clinic now cultures to day 5 even with eeva so they can use the eeva info almong with traditional methods. Annoying my 'best' looking blast is a 5AA but was an EEVA 5! Thats why we went with the less pretty EEVA 2 today. There are studies going on just now to see how the predictions affect outcome once they make it to blast but my clinic said the higher grades tend to perform better. 

Yeah -i want to try not to lift her but it's so difficult amd i didnt manage at all on my last few cycles. You cant get her in/out a car without lifting! 

It doesnt hurt - just take it out 20 mins before so it can warm up and you can have a wee play with it. I messed up my first one!  If you havent used gonal/ovitrelle before - read the instructions and watch a vid on you tube. The important thing is to press the pen end down slowly and all the way. Have the window facing up when you put the needle in so you can see you got it all, then wait 5 seconds or so before you release the end then take it out. X


----------



## Jellsie

LM, I’ve only made it to transfer twice but otd was 9dt on my previous transfer as they’ve both been 5 day blasts.  They count 14 days from egg collection or ovulation for a fet.  My clinic do bloods.  I tested the day before at home last time, so did all my crying that night.  It made the bfn less of a shock..  Not sure what to do this time x


----------



## LM17

That's interesting Shiny. It does prove that we shouldn't worry about the grades too much. That certainly reassures me as I was thinking I'd had the best ones transferred!
I bet it is hard with your daughter. I have a 3yo niece and I'll see her tomorrow so will binge on cuddles and lifting as I always tell her I've got a poorly tummy during the 2ww. 
Injection done - thank you for the advice! I think I'm more nervous about any injections since I had to do the clexane injections last cycle - they hurt! 

Bless you Jellsie - the 2ww and the testing is so hard. My clinic tell me to do a home test on day 12. If it's negative, I have to have a blood test to confirm. Like you, I would always test before a blood test - I wouldn't want to hear bad news over the phone - I like to get my head round it in my own time. But I do worry about doing it on a work day.... None of this is easy. 

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Well done LM!  My friend had twins using 2 frosties which were lower quality than the first two she had transferred so i definitely don't think its all about looks. 2 or by last 3 were AA and didnt work. Enjoy the cuddles tomorrow! X


----------



## SGPM29

Yes I test on Friday! I won’t test early - I never do. I think it’s better to wait until the day they tell me to do it and so il hold out until then 😬


----------



## katie kitten

Hello again, wow I have missed so much!! I haven't been on as haven't really had anything going on other than taking northistorone. 

Congrats to those of you who are PUPO! Fx for you all. 

I finished my last northistorone tablet last night so waiting for AF and then in to the clinic at some point within the week (day 1, 2 or 3) for my baseline scan and then I'll have an idea of dates. I'm not sure I should be here or in the April tread as I think it'll prob be around end or March.

Shiny- I also have a 3 yo, can you explain more about why we shouldn't lift them? That's going to be hard!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Katie -  when your pregnant, you're not meant to lift over a certain amount - about 15lb or so i think - so i figured its best to try to avoid lifting during tww/implantation too. Its almost impossible to avoid it completely but i want to at least try.  Hope AF comes quickly. 

Sgpm - you're so disciplined! I tested early on my first cycle and got a very early bfp but its meant that ive tested early on my subsequent ones which have all been negative. Im going to hold off until much later this time. I had ovitrelle at transfer which took a full 7 days to leave my system on my last cycle so will wait til Sunday to test. Cant face finding out the result on a working day. x


----------



## Fairylight17

Evening ladies, I did comment at the beginning of the thread but was unsure if the cycle would go ahead but it is got my period Saturday going for natural frozen cycle! Which is likely to be at the end of March/beginning of April so unsure on if I should join you ladies or the April ladies! How far along is everyone?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi fairylight - we're a mixed bag! Im pupo and a few others are due for transfer late this week into next. Katie is a little further behind you i think. You're very welcome to join us - you can always swap over later x


----------



## Bexster1981

Hi guys just checking in hope you are all well 

Just scan read last few pages so can’t remember who asked what but - ovitrelle was ok don’t leave it too long after the fridge to use it as it’s temperature controlled I think so use within the hour would be best I guess and very fine needle so didn’t hurt 

Clexane these little injections are buggers ! They do hurt if you don’t get them into the right spot I do however find slowly pushing the liquid in means less stinging and bruising 

I’ve just woken and realised I missed 1 tablet yesterday of the progynova which is now worrying me but I did everything else so I hope it’s not going to be an issue 😩 may have to call the clinic and ask 

And transfer day is tomorrow so I’m guessing test day will be in 10 days ?


----------



## SGPM29

Bexster - do not worry - that will be absolutely fine!! I don’t think I have ever done a cycle and not done something wrong! 😂 On this cycle I started my nasal spray about 3 days late having convinced myself to start of what was then the wrong day! But it is horrible isn’t it as it sits in your mind and does cause so much worry. 
Sending you all the luck in the work for transfer. I test Friday - feeling pretty negative about it as I have already had two previous failed cycles.... X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hello all. Can I join you?

I’m on D5 of estrogen patches and yesterday evening I saw a clump of brown jelly like stuff when I wiped. I’m now in a panic that its my lining or I’m ovulating or something!  My lining scan is in 3 days but I’m really worried. I went back on the pill last month for the first time in years but I had breakthrough bleeding lots. 

Has anyone else had this app or know what it is? 

Thank you


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies

Jellsie - how are you getting on?  Are you testing tomorrow or have I got that wrong?
SGPM - not long until you test.  Well done for holding out until OTD - I want to try to do the same this time.  How are you feeling?
Katiekitten - it's always exciting moving on to the next stage.  I bet AF has never been more welcome!  
Shiny - how are you feeling?  How many days post transfer will you be on Sunday when you test?
Hi Fairylight - we are all at various stages - I think you and Katiekitten are at a similar point....
Bexster - I'm sure missing 1 progynova won't hurt - we must have such a build up in our systems when we're taking these drugs.  How exciting that your transfer is tomorrow!  My test date is always 12 days post transfer but I think every clinic is slightly different.
Hi Curly - I have no experience of estrogen patches I'm afraid so can't really help but give your clinic a call - there's very little they won't have heard of /experienced.
Bossy, Welshweasel, Katie83 - how are you all getting on?

It's really hard keeping track of everyone's key dates - how about everyone replies with their test date and/or transfer date and I'll put them all together in one message?

AFM, I had my intralipid this morning and I'm now appointment free until Saturday's transfer!  I feel liberated!! 

x


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies, 

Bexster best of luck for tomorrow! Hope the transfer will go smoothly xx

Lm enjoy these few days, so good to be stress free until transfer day ) after that comes the dreadful 2ww 

Curlygirl welcome and good luck with the lining scan! Hope the brown stuff disappeared xx

Sgpm fingers crossed for Friday, I'll be thinking of you!! I'm exactly like you, not feeling positive at all about this cycle.. hope we are both wrong! 

Shiny happy girl how are keeping on?? Xx

Jellsie how are you? When are you testing? Xx

Hey to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well!
Afm nothing new, just waiting for my transfer on Monday which will be in Prague so I'm flying to Prague on Saturday since it's the weekend and fly back on Tuesday.. 

Xoxo


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - hey, are you feeling better now after youur wobble? Im just not feeling positive this cycle and think im now just expecting it to fail. Just cant seem to get my pma going! I'm 3dp5dt today so Sunday will be 8dp i think. 

Bossy - nice wee weekend away! Is Prague nice? Why did you choose to cycle there? Im alright thanks, just not feeling it this cycle. 

Sgpm - how are you feeling?

Bexster - im sure one missed tablet is fine. Good luck tomorrow! 

Curlygirl - welcome! That sounds a bit strange but hopefully nothing to worry about. Has it stopped? 

AFM - in a really crappy place. Just can't feel positive. I had a mild fever this morning - 38 degrees - but feel fine. I took paracetamol and It came down pretty quickly - infact, it started to come down before i even took the paracetsmol. I'd just had a shower but have never had a fever just from a shower before! 

Anyone heard of this before? Not sure if good, bad or indifferent! Im 3dp5dt. Xx


----------



## LM17

Hey Shiny, sorry to hear you're not feeling positive.  It's so hard isn't it?!  I think part of not feeling positive is us trying to protect ourselves in case it doesn't work.  No-one can change your mindset but you know that you have done everything you possibly can and the rest is just down to nature.  I hope you are pleasantly surprised at the end of this - after all, it has worked before you!  Keep smiling - you have to live up to your name now!  
I don't know anything about a fever i'm afraid....it could be a good sign but who knows?!  We read into everything during the 2ww - it's impossible not to.  Each time I tell myself I won't but I always do!

I am over my wobble and although I'm a bit excited to have the transfer at the weekend, I'm also not feeling very optimistic.  I've found the run up to this very stressful and there have been a few bumps along the way that I do feel that this cycle is doomed!  But as my acupuncturist said last night, that's always when things surprise you and actually turn out well, so I do have a little hope.
It is what it is, I have to put myself in the hands of the doctors now and trust that they know what they are advising / doing and that they will give me my much wanted baby!  After all it's in their best interests - if this one works, I can stop annoying them with my incessant questions!  

x


----------



## Gab1

Hello ladies 

Tomorrow transfer day... finally.

I am using cyclogest since Thursday and 8 mg oestradiol.
Today i started to have slight crampy feeling on right hip. Never had this before just like a warm cramp. 

Hope all goes well.
X


----------



## Fairylight17

It sounds as though everyone is moving along nicely! Hope those who arnt feeling very positive start to feel better soon! Natural cycle ladies what ovulation tests did you use??


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - im with you there - im sure my clinic must find my so annoying   Fx we both get a pleasant surprise. X


----------



## Bexster1981

Gab me too just have this af type nagging feeling but I googled it and apparently is common before transfer ?

Well that’s me prepping for tomorrow’s shenanigans food shopping done now we’re ready should a war breakout or 50 tonnes of snow get dropped overnight and cleaning all done and work finished so let’s hope I can manage to stick to the plan of relaxing for a couple of weeks 😩 I’m dreading it actually as all that time on my hands will be tortourous I think but hey I’m hoping it might be positive I’m the long run 

Good luck to those transferring tomorrow and hope all the pupo peeps are doing well let’s hope there will be some BFP results coming in very soon ❤🤞🏻


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Good luck Bexster!! Xxx


----------



## LM17

Good luck for tomorrow Bexster and Gab!! 
x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Good luck Gab! Xx


----------



## Gab1

Thank you all!


----------



## Bossy

Good luck Gab and Bexster xx


----------



## cfh

Hi Ladies, 

Can i please join in?

First of all good luck ladies on your FET! Fingers crossed we all get our BFP.

We did ICSI in 2008 at Reprofit in Brno which resulted in twins, they will be 9yo in July. We have 2 frosties left from that cycle.
The FET is planned for this friday. I am on 6mg estrogens (2mg x AM, 2mg x midday, 2mg x eve) 400mg progesterone (200 mg x AM 200 mg X eve) and folic acid. 

We now live in Australia so i flew to Prague yesterday and driving to Brno tomorrow. I just hope i haven't messed up with the medication but I found it hard when there is a 9 hours time difference ;-/

We would like to transfer the 2 frosties left as this would be our last chance but the doctors are not too keen because one of my twins was born via a csection, so will see what happens on friday. 

Love to all, 
Cris


----------



## katie kitten

Good luck gab and beater for today!!

Welcome cfh 😊


----------



## Katie83

Hi everyone! Gosh so much has been happening I'm struggling to keep up on my phone so sorry if I have missed people or get dates wrong.

Just wanted to say good luck to Gab and Bexster and anyone else that is having transfer today.

SG not long to go now, how are you feeling? Jellsie are you testing soon too? Good luck lovelies, am praying for bfps for you both xxx

Shiny so sorry you've not been feeling positive. Its so hard isnt it? Be kind to yourself and don't feel bad for feeling bad (if that makes any sense!) Sometimes I tell myself off for not feeling positive which when I think about it is really harsh - now I try not to say anything to myself that I wouldnt say to a friend and find I'm much kinder to myself. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for your bfp xxxx

Welcome cfh!

Bossy and LM so exciting that you have your transfers this weekend, not long to go now, hope you're both doing okay!

Hello to fairy and katiekitten!! This thread is so lovely even if you join April's too it would be nice to have you here and keep us posted on how you are doing.

Hi curlygirl, I think we may be on a similar timetable, is your scan on Friday?

Afm, my scan day 2moro to see if I'm good to go for my FET. Last time transfer was about a week after the scan so hoping for transfer sometime next week. Feeling a little apprehensive as its the only scan i will have had, my hosp leave you to it really so I've not been in since the beginning of January. Hoping I've done everything right and there are no surprises!!

Hello to everyone else, sending lots of hugs to all you brave ladies xxx


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies, just thought I’d put together a summary of key dates that I could see from your messages - let me know if I’ve got any wrong!

SCAN:
15/3 - Katie83
26/3 - Katie kitten

TRANSFER:
14/3 - Gab1 & Bexster
16/3 - cfh 
17/3 - LM17
19/3 - Bossy & Welshweasel(?)

OTD:
15/3 - Jellsie
16/3 - Sgpm29
21/3 - shiny happy girl
25/3 - Gab1 & Bexster1981
29/3 - LM17


----------



## LM17

Welcome cfh- wow, you’re travelling a long way! I’m sure your medication will be fine but it must be tricky working with the time difference. I have to really think about it just travelling to Spain and that’s only one hour!! 
Did you get your twins from your first go at Reprofit? 
fairylight- I used the Clearblue dual hormone opk’s but it was purely for my info. The clinic preferred to monitor via blood tests and scans. 
Jellsie - how are you feeling? 
Katie83 - are you doing a Natural FET? 
x


----------



## cfh

Thank you ladies!

LM17 - yep, I'm sure I'm taking more than prescribed, confused by jet lag and time differences  . Yes, the twins are from Reprofit, we have 2 emboss on ice from that go almost 10 years ago.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies 

Cfh - yikes! Safe flying. It does seem a long way to fly for 1!  Good luck for transfer. 

Katie - thanks. I was super positive last time so was kinda crushed after. Think we just want to protect ourselves. Are you medicated? 


Hello to everyone else! Hoping for some bfps here soon. 

AFM - im now 4dp5dt. Had some more twinges under my belly button last night but seems to high to be anything. No cramps or anything. My temperature is still up but not fever. I dont do bbt but kinda wishing i did now. Ive never noticed myself feeling hot during the tww or luteal phase but any time i check my temp otherwise (usually to amuse my daughter!) im always low 36's. Im 37.3/37.5 today.  

Oh how we love a symptom!  Im trying to work out when my ovitrelle will be gone. I had 8 clicks at transfer. On my fresh cycle, it took 7 full days but i'd had a full pen of ovitrelle before EC so figured that might be longer as i was topping up. Anyone know? X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

P.s back working today - how hard is it?? all i want to do is google!


----------



## LM17

I don’t shiny. But can I ask why you take ovitrelle at Transfer - does it help implantation? I sense another question for my clinic....😉


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - thanks for setting out all the dates! Its for luteal support. They tend to use hcg over progesterone - not sure why actually. I guess they do the same job. I'm using cyclogest too (because im paranoid about my progesterone and crappy luteal phase). On my medicated fet's, i only had progesterone. X


----------



## Gab1

Thanks LM for the list.. my OTD is 25/03. 

Had transfer this morning, back home now. Did feel a little cramp on my way, was sharp in my stomach. Transfer went smoothly no problem. Saw on screen the embie transfered in uterus. I am going to try to rest, but because i dont feel anything it will be hard to do.

Shiny- did u test before or are u going to wait until OTD?

Bexter good luck with yours today. 

X


----------



## LM17

Congratulations Gab1 - how exciting that you have your precious little embryo on board.  Are you an early tester or do you think you'll wait?
x


----------



## Gab1

I might test around 9 days. It is my first transfer ever. 
Thanks LM


----------



## LM17

Ah that’s even more exciting then!! 
I was a good girl the first time and did what I was told and waited until OTD. It’s good that it falls on a weekend.


----------



## Bexster1981

Gab glad it went well did they say what embie quality / stage it was at  ?

My clinic were a little vague till hubby started oetstering them lol. We had a 5AB x 1 put in today with otd 25/3 too 

I’m damn sure I will be naughty and poas way too early I just can’t seem to stop myself 😡

Fingers crossed that we are all gonna get some good results 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## LM17

Congratulations Bexster!! 5AB is great!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bexster, Gab - yay to being pupo! Bet you're glad to get that bit over. It's just not glamorous is it?!  Nothing like having a spotlight shone on your f***y!  

Hoping you both get your longed for babies xxxxx


----------



## LM17

Ha ha shiny. That made me laugh! 

Normally, I’m legs akimbo, either waiting for the embryologist to bring the embryo through or waiting for her to confirm the catheter is empty and I just get verbal diarrhoea to try and fill the awkwardness!!


----------



## Bexster1981

It felt like an hour !!!!! 

Typical the only time my actual consultant who is a guy and he must have been focussed down there for bloody ages *cringe* hey ho 😂


----------



## Bossy

Hahaha, you're hilarious ladies ))) I'm so used to different guys of different nationalities looking down my *** I don't even care anymore))) 

Bexster and Gab congrats on being Pupo and hope with all my heart you will get a BFP and a healthy pregnancy! Xx

Cfh welcome and woooow 10 years frozen embies that's just out of this world! I'm also having treatment in Prague. Best of luck xx

Katie fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow xx

Lm that's so thoughtful of you putting that list together , thank you! I'm also having a shot of hcg on my transfer day, 1500 Pregnyl, and two more shots the following days, they said it's supposed to help with implantation.. and I'm also having embryoglue 

Shiny I heard elevated temperature can be a pregnancy symptom so fingers crossed for that!!! To answer your question as to why I chose Prague,  DH is a doctor and 3 years ago one of his gynea colleagues recommend this clinic in Prague but it seemed so complicated at that time and after 3 years of failed cycles in Dublin we decided to go for a change with Gennet and I wish I had done it sooner!! 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks Bossy. Cant decide whether to try a different clinic if our cycle fails. My consultant is super positive all the time. Part of me wants to run every test known to mankind to find out why it hasnt worked again so far   how are you getting on? X


----------



## cheshai

Hi All, Sorry I haven't been on for a few days.  Just kind of nervous about the transfer and my lining.

On 5th March lining was 6.2
Today 14th March (medicated) lining was between 8.6 and 9.1.  Wahoo.  What a relief!

Had my transfer this morning.  Transferred 2x frosties (AA & BC).  Can anyone enlighten on the significance of the quality or should I really not worry?

It's been about 5 hours now since the transfer and all I have been doing is lying down  I think I took a 2 hour nap too.  I'm feeling some pinching here and there, and some 'movement'.

Another burning question is what were your activity levels in the 2ww?  I can't remember from my last ET, but I do remember going on long walks every day.


----------



## LM17

Welcome back Cheshai and congratulations on being PUPO! I wouldn't worry about the gradings of your embryos - I get hung up on it so have done a lot of googling and it seems the good grades can not work and the not so good can. They have to be strong to get to blast, to be frozen and to be thawed so you know you've got two good ones in there. 
I tend to take a couple of days off after transfer but still making sure I move around. I ditch the gym for the 2ww but make sure I have a daily walk. My London clinic say it's important to keep the blood moving around the body (and to the uterus). 
When is your OTD?

Bossy - how does the donor matching process work in Prague? Can you choose? Are the donors anonymous? How much info do you get? 

It's getting very exciting on is board now - lots of activity!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hey all. So the big clump of brown discharge was a one off. The clinic said don’t worry. 

I do have a tiny bit of old blood when I wipe so I continue to worry. 

Scan is this Friday D7 so we will see


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Cheshai - great lining and frosties! Lm is right about the blasts. They only freeze good ones and they wouldn't have survived the thaw if they were rubbish. The first letter relates to the innner cells which form the baby, and the other the outer cells that form the placenta- or vice versa!  However, while on paper, a AA should be best, there is no guarantee a AA will take (i've had several AA/AB that havent taken) and lots of women get pregnant with lower grade blasts. There is no rhyme nor reason sometimes! 

I also try not to do much for first couple of days but have a dog so have been out for a gentle walk each day. I wouldnt consider running/gym and try to avoid lifting anything heavy (as you would if pregnant) but still do pilates during tww. It's a personal decision - do what you're comfortable with xxx

Curlygirl - hopefully nothing to worry about, especially if it's old blood. Xxx


----------



## welshweasel

Gosh, so much going on here! Congrats to the PUPO ladies, hope the 2ww doesn’t drive you too bonkers. 

I did my last Buserelin last night and started utrogestran today so now I’m on 5xprogynova a day and 4xutrogestan. TMI but it’s a gloopy mess down there now! I’d forgotten how gross the utrogestan are. 

I’m away teaching on a course this week so time is passing quickly. I have to phone the clinic on Saturday to get a time for my transfer on Monday, can’t wait!


----------



## SGPM29

LM thank you for doing those dates - so thoughtful! 
I test tmrw and I have been up today since 5am worrying about it so it’s going to be a long tiring day at work. 
I had a couple of rest days after transfer but then went back to work and have just lived my normal life really (avoiding heavy lifting and exercise etc). If I stayed at home for two weeks I would literally go insane! 
I have had odd cramps in the last two weeks but nothing significant and I really don’t feel anything much which is why I’m not expecting good news tomorrow. My husband keeps telling me not to think that until we know for sure but it’s hard! 
I have everything crossed for all of you. It would be so lovely to see some of us share some good news! Sending good luck vibes to all.
Will let you know tmrw what my result is
X


----------



## LM17

Good luck for your scan today Katie83!

And good luck for testing Jellsie. I’ve got everything crossed for good news! 

x


----------



## Katie83

Thanks LM for putting the dates together, so thoughtful of you! And thanks everyone for the good luck for my scan today, I've been awake for ages thinking about it, am so excited to hopefully get a date for transfer!!

I'm medicated and have quite long cycles, have been on buselelin nasal spray (eurgh!) since 9th Feb and prognova oestrogen tablets x 3 a day since 24th Feb. I didnt know you could do a natural cycle but would be interested for next time as it sounds like the time frame is a little shorter and the drugs make me so emotional, especially the nasal spray. Has anyone tried both and have a preference?

Good luck for testing Jellsie, I have everything crossed for your bfp xxx


----------



## katie kitten

This is such a busy board now! 

Congratulations to all of you who are PUPO! 

That's a really lovely idea and thing to do LM with putting the dates together. I'll be able to tell you mine once I've had my baseline scan!

Good luck Jellsie for testing, everything crossed for you and hope your scan goes well Katie.

AF has arrived so need to call my clinic to book my baseline scan-I'm hoping they do them on Saturdays as I can't go today or tomorrow!! Are your clinics open at the weekend? I know mine definately is for transfers/EC but I can't remember from our last cycle if we ever went for scans at the weekend. So I start the injections, 7 days of Cetrotide.


----------



## LM17

You're so welcome for the list ladies - it's as much for my benefit as yours - I just didn't want to miss anyone's key dates.  I'll copy and paste it on to our most recent page every few days but for now I think it sits on page 19.

Katie Kitten - great news that AF has arrived.  My London clinic do scans on Saturdays so hopefully yours does too.
Katie83 - I've done both natural and medicated FET's but never with down reg - I still don't really understand why some clinics do and some don't.  With my medicated, I just start on progynova on CD1, have a scan around day 10 and then start progesterone 4/5 days before transfer.  As it stands at the moment, I'm preferring medicated to natural as I've found it stressful not being able to plan and juggling appointments with work; but ask me again in a couple of weeks as if it works, I'll be the BIGGEST supporter of natural!!  
SGPM - you've done so well to hold out until test day.  It's so hard to know what the outcome will be.  I've read so many stories of people who have felt nothing and then get a bfp.  Interestingly where I've had no hormones in my body until the progesterone that I started a couple of days ago, I've noticed some little twinges and aches and pains in my tummy and as I've not even had my transfer, I know it's the progesterone.  I wish you lots of luck for your test tomorrow.

I have a question (which I will also ask my clinic on Saturday)....I'm only on 2 Utrogestan pessaries a day (usually on 3 with a medicated cycle) as I'm on a natural cycle so it's just to boost what my body is hopefully producing naturally - is that enough to delay AF?  AF will be due 4 days before I test and I'm wondering if Mother Nature will let me know the result in advance of testing....

x


----------



## katie kitten

Poo!! I called my clinic and they won't give me a Saturday appointment if they still have weekday ones available so I have to go there this afternoon. With my 3 yr old! Appointment is at 4.45 with seeing the nurse for 30 mins at 5pm! We're not going to get home until at least 7.45pm...and dh can't be there as he is on mandatory training today!! I'm really upset (probably over reacting) but I feel so bad my lg had to miss her swimming lesson to get dragged up to London and be late to bed and dh can't be there as I know he wanted to check about doing the injections properly. ... Though obviously it's great I can start the meds it's just really scary!


----------



## Bexster1981

Well what a day so far ladies !!!!!!

I have had lots of treatment and happened to read dr google about progesterone in pregnancy the reason I looked is I saw a post that described my experience when miscarrying at just under 16 weeks which started with my waters breaking spontaneously and the post Mortem found no other reasons for mc 
The articale was about a progesterone injection that can support ladies to a successful pregnancy as they may have low level of progesterone and when they drop significantly it mirrors what happens in the onset of labour resulting in a preterm birth

So this time round I queried this and the consultant wasn’t convinced but offered my a progesterone blood test on et day at a cost of £28 and bugger me am I happy I did this !

This morning I had a call to say my progesterone levels were low at 5 and I ended to start injecting lubion today so as no pharmacy had any I drove to the clinic where they shot me there and then -  now I don’t know what this could cause as an issue as Ive jumped straight on here but in my mind a quick blood test for £28 could give you a heads up that things may not be going to plan and hopefully will give a better chance of the BFP we all desire 


I’ll be internetting now to see whAt i can find out but from the appt I’ve just had that’s blood test could be the difference of a failed cycle so well worth it xxx


----------



## Bexster1981

Flip me loads of spelling / predictive test amendments sorry 😂


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bexster - that's interesting - although im so sorry for your loss. My waters broke at 24 weeks so i know how horrendous it is. I had used progesterone until about 12/14 weeks as i have a short luteal phase so i plan to ask for progesterone injections if i ever get pregnant again as i've read that if you pprom in the US, they do that in subsequent pregnancies. 

Katie - that sucks but worth it in the long run. Just tell your daughter that you're going on an adventure! X

X


----------



## Gab1

Wow Bexter, good that you asked for a test.
Did you not use any progestorane pessaries now?

Im doing fine. Had a little pinkish brownish discharge just now. Maybe from yesterday's transfer. Did anyone had a spotting so soon?

I have 6 day blast which is biopsied dont know the quality numbers as i didn't asked them.

X


----------



## Bexster1981

Gab I was on 2 x cyclogest pessaries (1 am 1 pm) and have been for 6 days


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies,

I just love how active this thread is xx

Shiny personally I don't like the super positive kind of doctors! I just want my doctor to tell my straight in my face how things really are, bad or good. Honestly, Gennet is the first clinic who bothered to do more tests and see if there's something wrong with me and even  though all were clear I'm just happy to know they are not superficial like others have been  in the past 

Bexster I'm so sorry for your terrible loss! Every time I hear this kind of story I just freak out that maybe I'm not taking enough progesterone and I think I'll follow your advice and ask for a blood test to be sure. on my last cycle they checked the level just before the transfer and was ok so I'm thinking it'll be fine this time too.. so glad you discovered that it's so low in time and wish you a strong BFP 

Katie hope things will get sorted for you today, what a day you're having! At least are going ahead xx

Lm I don't know  the answer to your question but I'm exactly like you, AF should be here 4 days before Otd and I'm just terrified of it showing up on that day! Let's hope it doesn't ! 
In terms of donor, the law in Czech republic says you can only have anonymous donors! You have to fill in a file with basic characteristics like appearance,  blood group, studies and all those kind of things you would like your donor to have and they also require a photo of you and your partner. After that they give you a choice of what they think it's the best donor for you. The age of the donor is revealed only when you've reached 12weeks of pregnancy 

Welshweasel I hate how messy the Utrogestan is!! Seems we are transfer buddies on Monday, not long now!!! 

Sgpm and Jellsie hope you'll have good news tomorrow,  BFP s all around xx 

Curlygirl good luck for you scan tomorrow xx

Chesai congrats on being Pupo! 

Hope I didn't forget anyone, I'm on my phone 
Afm I started Utrogestan yesterday and already started having cramps in my lower abdomen but other than that everything seems fine.. 
I'm just terrified ladies that my one and only embie won't survive thawing! I can't even think about the transfer, I just keep asking myself what if it doesnt survive and I'll wake up in Prague for nothing? So sorry for this attitude 

Baby dust xx


----------



## SGPM29

Hi all! 
So I have always had a blood test on the day of transfer to specifically check progesterone levels. I was a tiny bit under their desired level so they re-tested me a few days later and all was fine. 
The only way I manage not to test early is not to buy any pregnancy tests so I have none in the house 😂 - I have just purchased some for tomorrow. Buying them made me dread it even more! How many cycles have most people done? This is my third and I will carry on again if it’s a BFN! 
So nice to talk to all you ladies and hear about all your experiences. I find it really helps sharing with others going through it and knowing there is this little community of us all rooting for each other! 
I will let you know tomorrow ... whether good or bad! X


----------



## Bossy

Sgpm that's exactly how I do it ) I don't buy any pregnancy tests until otd so I'm not tempted, guess it works.. this is my 7th cycle and I'll keep going if this is a Bfn ..
I'm also very happy to have you ladies xx
Best of luck tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Bexster1981

Spgm & bossy I love that you are so disciplined I only wish I was that good 😩. Good luck for testing sending baby dust


----------



## katie kitten

Spgm-Good luck for tomorrow. This is my 1st FET cycle. When I was in the 2ww last time,I wanted to test early but dh didn't, he said we have to test on that date anyway so may as well just wait. My clinic test 16 days after ET!! 

Bexster - I'm sorry for your loss. I had protegest injections, clexane and Crinone before ET and was taken slowly off them once I had my BFP. I think I stopped all meds at 13 or 14 weeks. Interesting how different clinics do things as I think I'm doing the same this time (if it works) as I have all those same meds again! Why was your consultant not convinced? Well done you for pushing for the blood test!

Well I've had the go ahead to start!!!! My baseline scan was over and done with in 2 mins!! She said my lining was 5.6 which is apparently very good for day 1 (I have no idea what is good or not, I don't remember being given any details last time!). The nurse has given me my timetable and I don't have to go back now until 26th to check how I am getting on, if it's all good, she thinks I'll prob be ready for ET on 2nd April (mil's birthday!!). She didnt think it would be before that. The nurse said I should have done my cetrotide injection this morning and that i must do it as soon as I get in this evening and then the rest do in the morning! (Would have been nice to have been told that before hand!!) 

We haven't told anyone we are doing this this time, which is nice on one hand as if it did work we can surprise everyone but on the other, it's really hard not having anyone irl to speak to!

Hope everyone is doing ok. Can't believe we are due more snow!!! It's March!!


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies - there's so much going on now which is great!

Welshweasel - that's a lot of medication. Hopefully all that gloop will be worth it! 
Katie kitten - sorry to hear that you couldn't get a scan on Saturday but at least it's done and things are beginning to move. Fab news that you've got the go ahead. 
Bexster- I'm sorry for your loss but well done you for querying the progesterone levels. It scares me sometimes how informed we have to be. You must be so pleased.
Gab1 - I was told at my last transfer not to worry if there was a little spotting that day or the following so it probably is from the transfer. 
Bossy - that's interesting about the donor selection process in CR. How strange that you don't find out the age of the donor until you're 12 weeks pregnant. I didn't get any info on my donors until ET day!
I understand your worry about the thaw but the freezing and thawing processes are so advanced now, I'm sure it will be fine. 
Sgpm - I'm the same too. I have one test in the house left over from last time and I'm going to give it to a friend so there's nothing to tempt me in the house! This is my 5th transfer.... I'll still have two embryos left after this one but before I go for no. 6, I'll be looking into plan c! Sending you lots of positivity for tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing your news. 
cfh - good luck tomorrow for your transfer. 

X


----------



## Katie83

Juat wanted to say good luck for today SGPM, am hoping and praying for your bfp xxx


----------



## SGPM29

Hi ladies,
So I did two tests this morning (wish I had bought more!) and both were very clear BFP! I cannot believe it and am in shock and think I’m dreaming. I know this is just the first step in a long uncertain journey but I’m so happy to just have this piece of good news.
I wanted to say thank you all so much for all the great chats and keeping up my positive thoughts (and I didn’t have many of those!) but also to say to everyone testing in the next few weeks .... it can work. You don’t have to feel any symptoms or “know” you are pregnant - I certainly didn’t and I fully believed I wasn’t! So don’t lose hope and try (I know it’s so hard) to keep thinking positive! 
I will keep checking in on the group to see how everyone else gets on.
Now I will start praying and hoping that this pregnancy lasts! 
Big hugs and loads of luck
X


----------



## cfh

SGPM29 Congratulations, lovely news!   

Lm17 Thank you! not long now, i can't wait. i'm just   that everything goes well, they thaw ok, my endo is nice, etc etc.


----------



## Bossy

Sgpm oh I'm so so happy for you!!!! Congratulations honey, wish you a healthy pregnancy!!!! That's just wonderful and you give me hope xx


----------



## Bexster1981

Sgpm omg you must be so happy right now !!!!! Congratulations ❤❤❤❤

Fingers crossed you sail through the next bits and get you dream 🤞🏻🤞🏻

Enjoy every second x


----------



## SGPM29

Thank you all for such lovely messages! You are all incredible and you can do this!! I’m praying for you all! X


----------



## Gab1

Wonderfull news SGMP. Congratulations with the BFP. Hopefully more will come.


----------



## LM17

CONGRATULATIONS SGPM!! What amazing news. I’m so happy for you. 

Let’s hope this a good sign for us all and our thread continues with good news! 

X


----------



## LM17

SCAN:
26/3 - Katie kitten

TRANSFER:
16/3 - cfh 
19/3 - Bossy, Welshweasel & Baking Queen
23/3 - Katie83

OTD:
15/3 - Jellsie
16/3 - Sgpm29 - BFP!!!
21/3 - shiny happy girl - BFP!!!
25/3 - Gab1 & Bexster1981
29/3 - LM17


----------



## Bossy

Lm thank you so much for making these lists, you are so thoughtful! I just want to wish you best of luck for your transfer tomorrow, hope everything goes smoothly for you! Xx


----------



## Katie83

Omg SG AMAZING news!!!! Huge congratulations honey 🤗 I'm so happy for you xxxx

Good luck for transfer 2moro LM!! 

I have a date for my transfer, yay! Its next Friday so I'm off to Wales for a long weekend to have a bit of a break beforehand to try and relax! Incase I cant get online (its middle of nowhere!) good luck for your transfers bossy and welshweasel!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing okay xxx


----------



## LM17

Ah thank you Bossy. I’m just in the airport now! 
xx


----------



## LM17

Fab news Katie....and thank you! 
Enjoy your weekend away. 
X


----------



## Bossy

Lm have a safe flight and bring home your embie! I'm flying to Prague tomorrow xx

Katie thank you and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Baking Queen

Hello Ladies
I’m still lurking here and reading everyone’s updates with interest. This is my 11th cycle although our last one gave us our 16 month old daughter. We’re having transfer on Monday too, which will be 2 years exactly since I got my BFP for my daughter so hoping it’s a lucky day. Also in Prague - arrived yesterday - it’s rained today but due to stop from tomorrow.
I’m also going to be taking injectible progesterone - I have done since cycle 2, although I only take it twice a week as I’m also on Utrogestan. Also on absolutely loads of other drugs to deal with my immune problems but they’re all worth it. 
Congratulations SG - here’s to an uneventful 9 months.
BQ. xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

LM, Bossy, BQ - good luck in Prague ladies! Are you all going to wear pink carnations so you can spot each other?!   xxx


Katie - enjoy your weekend. Xxx


----------



## Bossy

Baking queen wow you're having transfer in Prague too? What time is yours ? Mine is at 12.15pm and I know another lady who's having transfer in Prague on Monday , such a busy day 😁 good luck!! Xx

Shiny that's not a bad idea ))))


----------



## Baking Queen

I’m at 1.15pm Bossy in Prague Fertility Centre. Where is yours?
BQ. xx


----------



## Bossy

I'm at Gennet. I hate it when it's not early hours


----------



## katie kitten

Congratulations SGPM! Fantastic news!!

Cfh-hope it went ok today for you.

Good luck in Prague ladies!!

Have a lovely weekend away Katie! Great news you have a date for your transfer. 

I have to start progynova tomorrow - 3 x 2mg orally and 2 x 2mg vaginally. Has anyone done this before? I only have one type of progynova (little blue pills that say they are to be taken orally)... I'm presuming it's ok to just use both ways?!


----------



## LM17

Ha ha Shiny - I’m in Spain so no carnations for me! 
How are you getting on with the dreaded 2ww? Do you still plan to test on Sunday?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Katie - ive only ever taken them orally but know other ladies on her that have done it the other way   Good luck!

LM - why did i think you were Prague too?!? Think i may test tomorrow which will bt 7dp5dt and only a few days early.  Think ovitrelle should be gone but if i get a super light line, i'll assume ovitrelle and test again Sunday. Otd is wednesday but should be tuesday really (i use the satelitte clinic and they don't do tuesday appointments). Urgh! Hate this!    How are you feeling? X


----------



## LM17

The 2ww is just torturous - I dread it more each time! 
I’m feeling fine thanks - a bit excited! I don’t normally stay in Barcelona the night before so it feels a bit weird being here but  chocolates were left on my very comfy bed so I can’t complain! 
If you test tomorrow, I wish you lots of luck. I’ll keep my fingers crossed. 
x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - yum! Shame you can't hit the sangria   All the best for your tx.  And thank you   Xxx


----------



## welshweasel

Katie- I’m on 3 Progynova orally and 2 vaginally - yes it’s the same little blue pills both ways!! I did query it with the nurse but she confirmed that was right. I’ve added in 4 utrogestan a day as well now, no idea what happens after transfer but I’ve got loads of both so I guess they continue for a while.


----------



## Bossy

Ladies do you always get sore boobs from progesterone?? I remember on my previous cycles my boobs were very sore but now I don't feel absolutely anything..  is it too early? Tomorrow is day4 since I've been taking it. I'm starting to worry that maybe I'm not taking enough


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey Bossy - I get sore boobs on fresh cycles (estrogen I think) but not on FETs or when I’m just on progesterone. X


----------



## LM17

Hi bossy - My symptoms/ side effects have been different every time. With a fresh cycle, the trigger gives me sore boobs and on a couple of fet’s, I had milder sore boobs from the progesterone. Last fet they didn’t hurt at all and this time, so far, they haven’t hurt either. I wonder if our bodies get used to it a bit so doesn’t react as strongly....


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Morning ladies - so I’m a bit not sure what to think.... tested today with a FRER and there’s a second line but worried it’s still the ovitrelle.  last time, I tested out trigger and it got gradually lighter then on the 8th morning it was completely gone.  I had a full ovitrelle pen for egg collection and a booster at transfer. This time I just had the 8 clicks (like the booster) at transfer so thought it should go sooner if anything. How dark should a frer be at 7dp5dt? 

Initially it seemed very light but as it’s drifting, it’s getting a bit darker. 

Think i’ll Need to just somehow pass today and retest tomorrow to see if darker.    Xxxx


----------



## LM17

Ooh shiny, it’s hard to say!! The only times I’ve tested early, it’s been negative. From what I’ve read, a FRER at 7dp5dt may be quite light but not a squinter....
And I also read that it usually takes 7 days for ovitrelle to leave your system. 
I’m sure you’ve read all of the same things! 
I’m hopeful for you but think you may have to wait a day or two to be sure. 
x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks LM - literally shaking as assumed it would either be negative or very l, very light so I would know definitely Ovitrelle.  Think you’re right. Google is driving me insane 🙈 

Not sure whether to try a clear blue digital. I’ve only done one once on my positive cycle and that was at otd. X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - how are you feeling about today anyway? Is it 2 blasts you’re having put back? Doing anything different this time? X


----------



## LM17

I’m feeling quite excited actually. I feel like it’s been a series of hiccups up to this point which makes me feel strangely optimistic! 
Yes, I’m having 2 put back on the advice of both my London and Spanish clinic (but against my mum’s advice 😂). 
This is my first Natural FET so that’s the only thing that’s different. It’s my 2nd with immune drugs so I’m hoping they’ve had a real chance to kick in now. 🤞
I’m sorry you’re in limbo after your test but I’ll still keep everything crossed that the 2nd line gets darker! 
x


----------



## Bexster1981

Hi ladies is anyone on lubion shots? Woke up this morning feeling quite queasy and only 3dp5dt 😩 any remedies ?


----------



## LM17

Sorry to hear that Bexster - maybe try peppermint tea? 
x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - sounds very optimistic! Have to say, if this works, I’m all for natural FETs now   

Good luck today. Are you having acupuncture or anything? 

Sorry Bexster - hopefully it’ll settle xxx


----------



## Gab1

Morning Ladies,

Shiny- hope it is a line for your embie and not the shot. Do you have any symptoms and 7 day past.

Good luck LM and Bossy

Bexter- i did hear progesterone can make you feel nauseous as well. Hopefully it will settle. We are both same day. I dont veel anything apart from crampy around growns which i had before fet as well.

X


----------



## Bossy

Ladies thank you for your answers , I'll try not to worry about not having progesterone symptoms ...

Lm best of luck honey xx 

Shiny hope that second line gets darker tomorrow xx

I'm heading to the airport in about one hour xx


----------



## LM17

Well it comes to something when your doctor tells you she’s more desperate than you for this to work and she hopes it’s the last she’s seen of me!! 😂
Two embryos are on board - the doctor said they’re beautiful but I think she says that to everyone! I asked her to check my lining and she said it was 10mm so that’s good. 
I had acupuncture before and after and am now waiting for my flight home. I’m feeling more optimistic than I have for the last two transfers! 

How is everyone else doing? 

Safe travels Bossy. x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

LM - that is great! Delighted they survived the thaw and are now snug in your baby palace! Good luck for the TWW. When is otd? X


----------



## LM17

Thanks Shiny!
OTD is 29th but AF is due 26th and the doctor said the progesterone won’t delay it (even though google says otherwise) so that will be a tense few days in about 9 days time!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Good luck!   It always holds it off for me. Anyway, 9 days is plenty. Xxx


----------



## SGPM29

Good luck LM and so glad the transfer went well! Try to relax (impossible I know!)X


----------



## katie kitten

LM-Glad your transfer went well, congratulations on being PUPO! 

Shiny-fingers crossed that line gets darker for you!


----------



## Beth1980

Hi everyone, can I join please. I had my first natural  fet last last month which unfortunately was a BFN. I’m just about to start my second and this time i’m having a natural but with a trigger injection. I just wondered if anyone could help with the process and timings? Looking forward to sharing all your journeys. Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Beth - welcome! I did a natural FET this time but without trigger so amn’t 100% but from what I gather, you are monitored by scan/bloods and when it looks like you are about to ovulate (by bloods and follicle size), you take the trigger to ensure you do.  LM did that this cycle so can probably tell you better than me. X


----------



## LM17

Hi Beth - welcome! 
As Shiny said, I’ve just done this (transfer was yesterday). 
The timeline varies from person to person depending on cycle length etc. My cycle is 26/27 days long and I had a scan & blood tests on cd9 - biggest follicle was 12.5mm. I had another scan on cd11 and the follicle was 16mm and the sonographer thought I was close to ovulation although the blood tests hadn’t yet risen substantially. My clinic told me to take the trigger injection on cd12 and my transfer was booked for a week later - cd19. 
Your clinic may add in progesterone support a few days before transfer but they don’t always as your body will be producing it naturally on a natural cycle. 
Also some clinics use opk’s too but mine didn’t. 
Feel free to ask any questions. This is my first Natural FET and I like the idea of following what your body would be doing naturally but I found the uncertainty over dates a little stressful. 
Good luck!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - how are you today? X


----------



## LM17

I'm good thanks Shiny! 

More importantly, have you tested again?!
X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

I have - line much darker. 🙈  so think it’s looking like a BFP. literally feel about 3 months pregnant my tummy is so bloated. Also did a digital yesterday late morning and it said 1-2 weeks.

Can’t believe it as I was soooo convinced it hadn’t worked. In hindsight, I can now join symptom dots together but they were different to what I had with my daughter so I just disregarded them as progesterone. Just hope it sticks!! On to the next worry right?! X


----------



## LM17

What amazing news!! CONGRATULATIONS! I'm soooo pleased for you. 
I know it can bring more worry but this is incredible & exciting, so enjoy it! 
What would you say your symptoms have been? 
x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thank you ☺ - 4th time lucky! 

Nothing on day 1, on evening day 2/3, I had a few pulling feelings up near my belly button (literally fit a few seconds) and AF cramps (for literally 3 seconds!) after on night 2.. That was all i had in first 5 days. I assumed the things i’d felt we’re wind or something as they were so fleeting. No other cramps - just a full ache throughout which I think is prob cyclogest. My temp shot up on day 3 and was high end of normal for a few days then dropped a bit so I assumed that was a bad thing. That may well have been my progesterone peaking though. 

And I’ve had odd mild twinges, sensations and more pulls up near my belly button last few days but hardly anything and don’t think I would have noticed if I hadn’t been Looking for it. I’m now very bloated.  Boobs still normal. Feel a bit queasy today too. 

The thing is - all tww symptoms could just be progesterone - or aches we would have had anyway and would never have noticed. 

With my daughter I had very clear twinges/pulls around implantation and AF cramps from implantation onwards so I was waiting for the same. None of this belly button nonsense but Dr google says it’s very common. Who knew So very, very different this time. 

Have you felt anything yet? Not that it matters!!! X


----------



## LM17

It's all so random isn’t it?!
I have had a kind of achey pain low down on my left hand side for a few days now. It’s obviously not a symptom as it appeared pre-transfer but I wonder if it’s progesterone related ....hopefully it’s nothing to worry about!
I don’t really feel anything today. When I first woke up, I’d forgotten about it and then suddenly remembered I’ve got two embryos inside me hopefully trying to find a home for the next 9 months!! 
During my first fresh ivf cycle (which resulted in a short lived pregnancy) my boobs were incredibly painful and I was bursting out of my bra at 8dp3dt so I always look for that now even though I know every pregnancy can be different. I was also incredibly bloated. I remember phoning my clinic at 10dp3dt really worried that there was something wrong. I was massive and felt like I needed someone to stick a pin in me. I never for one minute thought I was pregnant!! Oh to be so naive again!! 😂
When will you tell your clinic or will you wait for the blood test? 
x


----------



## LM17

Oh and I had the belly button thing on my last fet which was unsuccessful and had never had it on any of my others. That actually made me think it might have worked as i’d not experienced it before. I think our bodies just respond to drugs and pregnancy differently each and every time...just to mess with our heads no doubt!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

It’s very random! Just be open minded is all I would say. I think we all symptom spot as it goes he’s us something to do during the tww but just don’t assume the worst if you don’t feel the same way or indeed get nothing. 

I’m getting bloods on Wednesday so will just speak to them then. Quite annoying as my otd is really Tuesday! I guess I can just do another digital that morning then beta will just confirm it. Meantime, I’m obviously going to test daily to check line darkening. Obvs! 

Any plans today or are you taking it easy? I was getting quite blasé about putting my feet up and didn’t on my previous 3 but this time I did with my daughter and this time on days 1 and 2, and listened to my Zita relaxation.  Do wonder if it made a difference.  Probably not but it was a good excuse for a day time nap! X


----------



## Gab1

Congratulations Shiny! So happy for you. Hopefully joy will stick for the nxt 9 months.

I had aches in tummy since transfer but today it stopped. I am 4dp5dt


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks gab. Oooh - could link in to implantation? Are you testing early or sitting it out? X


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies, 

I cannot believe I'm in Prague again waiting for a transfer! Not positive at all ladies . Please pray for my embie to survive thawing and for it to implant xx

Shiny I'm so happy for you that the line got darker xx

Beth welcome! 

Hi to everyone else, I'm a mess today


----------



## LM17

Hi Bossy, you poor thing!!
Of course I’ll keep everything crossed that your embie will survive the thaw - I’m sure it will! I’ve now had 5 out of 5 survive and when I questioned it yesterday, my doctor seemed surprised! She said nearly all do survive these days. I know it’s not true in every case but there’s no reason to believe you’d be unlucky. Prague is one of the top centres for these processes - you’re in very capable hands! 
Get on the headspace app or something similar - just take a few minutes for yourself to try and calm your mind. I know how horrible it is when your anxious mind just takes over - I was a mess for my last fet. Positive positive thoughts for you! 

Gab1 - that could be a positive sign. How are you feeling otherwise?

Bexster - how are you feeling now? 

Cfh - how was your transfer? 

How is everyone else doing? 

Thank you all for your positive messages - it means a lot! 
I’m having a restful couple of days - lots of tv watching I think. Billions & Save Me are on the hit list! My Tesco delivery has just arrived so I literally don’t have to go anywhere until I’m back at work on Tuesday. 
I have a FRER lurking in my bathroom and I’m wondering whether to bin it to avoid temptation because I don’t think I want to test early - it only pays off if it’s positive! 

I hope everyone is well and having a good weekend! 

x


----------



## Goldilocks71

Hi girls, i’m also in Prague post transfer, just sat waiting to catch the flight home with 2 embies on board! It’s such a roller coaster ride🙈 just praying for everyone thats going through this process to have have an happy ending!!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Goldilocks - yay! Hope they’re getting snuggled in. 

Bossy - Listen to some relaxation tracks. Do you have Zita west downloaded? Your ember will be absolutely fine. Good luck xx


----------



## cfh

Shiny, wow that great news, I'm very happy for you!    


Bossy, Hope the transfer went well, let us know. 


Beth Welcome to the group, wish you all the best in your treatment ;-)


My transfer went well. I had 2 frozen embryos but only one survived. According to my Czeck doctor the other one exploded   They been on the freezer for almost 10 years so I was kind of expecting the worst. My official otd is 30/3/18. I already did a HPT, I can't help it.     I'm still on Estrofen 3 x daily and utragestam 800mg daily. Ive been told to keep going until week 12 if i get a +.  


Im back to Prague tomorrow and flying back to Australia on Tuesday. Does anyone know if its ok to take Lexotanil or Bromazepan?  I take one on long haul flight,  it helps me sleeping. 


Hope you are all well and relax


----------



## Bossy

Cfh my transfer is tomorrow! Now I'm even more nervous after hearing about your embie exploding))


----------



## Bexster1981

LM I’ve been naughty and tested at 3dp5dt bfn and again today 4dp5dt again bfn and I guess will do so every day till otd they are only cheap ones though and I think they are 25iu sensitivity 

Feeling better today till about an hour ago and now feeling a titchy bit queasy again 

I’ve had various mild cramping, no spotting and have remained fairly inactive Helped by a fresh batch of snow in Somerset 

Have reduced prednisolone to 10mg today as instructed but still on metformin lubion, cyclogest, progynova, folic acid, clexane 

I’m getting more dab hand at the clexane so not brusing so much which is great 😀

So shiny when did you get your BFP how many dpt were you? 

God I hate all this waiting lol 

Good luck to all the pupo out there and seriously good luck to those travelling to have their transfers and oz is a hell of a flight I so hope this works for you all xx


----------



## LM17

Oh bless you Bexster - waiting is hard! But I think it’s quite normal to get bfn’s at this point. 
Oh you’ve reminded me about clexane. I had to start those again last night. God I hate them! I swear last nights needle was blunt. Took forever to pierce the skin and it bled a bit too which hasn’t happened before.  
What are your tips? 
x


----------



## Bexster1981

Pinch skin into a mound and poke confidently seems to be  way - I have had a couple of blunt ones that bruised like buggery but the more confident I’m getting the better they are going in (could be luck mind)  damn needles lol


----------



## Fairylight17

Shiny happy girl huge congratulations lovely 😊 
Finger grossed for those in the 2ww and those who are waiting for transfers and scans! 
I start my LH surge tests on Tuesday! Been having reflexology which has been amazing,relaxing if nothing else! 
Hope everyone is feeling as positive as possible! I have been reading the thread everyday but been very busy so not replied to anyone comments!


----------



## cfh

Bossy sorry i thought it was today. Doc explained that it wasn't a great embryo to start and didn't help that its been in storage for almost 10 years. 
You will be fine, for what i read on here most embryos thaw ok.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thank you fairylight! Good luck testing.   What time of day do you test? I always did morning only but my clinic did bloods to check for mine and I actually surged the day before I thought! Must have been evening/later in day as I’d checked in the morning. X

Hey Bexster - it’s still super early so don’t worry.! Buy some frer if you’re testing early -  IC are so insensitive. 

I tested 7dp as I’d had hcg injection at transfer so there was no point in me testing before that. On a frer, you might get a bfp at 4/5/6dp but not always. You’re at the worst stage now - just keep  going.   Xxx

Cfh - thank you. Can’t believe it exploded! Didn’t even know that could happen. I guess freezing techniques were different 10 years ago. Congrats on being pupo. Safe flight back and keep us posted. X

Bossy - you will be fine!!!! Your emby will thaw beautifully.   Hope you’re putting your feet up tonight. Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Fairylight17

Been told to test twice a day one AM and one PM then scan to check lining and lead follicle! 
On my fresh cycle I tested positive at 7dp5dt on FRER so your still too ealry lovely try not to worry too much (easier said than done)!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

You’re all over it fairylight! 😊 x


----------



## LM17

SCAN:
26/3 - Katie kitten

TRANSFER:
23/3 - Katie83

OTD:
16/3 - Sgpm29 - BFP!!!
21/3 - shiny happy girl - BFP!!!
25/3 - Gab1 & Bexster1981
29/3 - LM17
30/3 - cfh 
1/4 - welshweasel
2/4 - Bossy


----------



## LM17

Good luck tomorrow to Baking Queen, Bossy, and Welshweasel! I hope all goes well! 

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Best of luck ladies! Xxx


----------



## welshweasel

Congrats shiny- such excellent news. 

I’m feeling a bit nervous about ET tomorrow. We are expecting a call around midday from the embryologist then if all good transfer booked for 2pm. 

Just been to the pub for a drink with my NCT buddies - one of them is pregnant again and another just had a miscarriage, so mixed emotions. I very much enjoyed my prosecco though, hoping it might be my last for a while!! 

Good luck tomorrow bossy and baking, hope the embryos all thaw beautifully x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Welsh - thank you. I had a glass of wine the night before my transfer too! Hope all goes well tomorrow. Keep us posted x


----------



## katie kitten

Congratulations Shiny!!

Good luck today Welshweasel, Bossy & Baking Queen.

Thanks Welshweasel - re the progynova-that really helped knowing that was what I was meant to do and that someone else had done it too!


----------



## Baking Queen

Thank you ladies. Not feeling great - have had an upset stomach for 2 days so hoping that passes by this afternoon.
BQ. xx


----------



## Bossy

Ladies thank you so so much for your good wishes and positive thoughts,  it means so much !! 
So transfer is done, everything went perfect xx 
Otd is the 2nd of April and I can't test early because I have to take 3 shots of Ovitrelle over the next days so I need aloooot of patience)) 
I'm flying back home tomorrow


----------



## LM17

Bossy, I’m so pleased! You must feel very relieved! 
Congratulations on being PUPO! 
X


----------



## welshweasel

Brilliant news bossy, hope you have a safe journey back home. I’m on my way to the clinic now, had the call to say the embryo thawed ok so fingers crossed transfer goes smoothly.


----------



## Bexster1981

Welcome to pupo bossy 🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Baking Queen

One little embie on board and the other one that was defrosted has been refrozen. Also had embryoglue this time. Time to get my PMA pants on and pull them up high! 

Well done Bossy - hope you’re taking things easy in Prague. 

Welsh Weasel - good luck. 

BQ. xx


----------



## LM17

I love that BQ! Pull those PMA pants up high! 
Congratulations! I’m glad all went well. 
x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Ladies - good news on all the thaws today! Lots of bfp’s now pleeeeaase!

Will put my PMA pants on for you all  

X


----------



## welshweasel

Straightforward ET for me too. OTD 1st April but zero chance I’ll wait that long!!


----------



## LM17

Ha ha, congrats Welsh! 
When do you normally cave in on the testing front?


----------



## welshweasel

I got a BFP at 5dp5dt on my fresh cycle so suspect will try then. At least no trigger to worry about this time. Although I know frozen can take a few days longer to implant. How about you?


----------



## LM17

I’m torn. I’d really like to hold out ....I only want to find out early if it’s good news!


----------



## cfh

Congtatulations ladies! Fingers/legs crossed we all get BFP!


----------



## Gab1

Oh yeah th wait is driving me crazy. I am all the time on google and sympton spotting.
Done a boots own test at 5dp5dt and was negative. Too early to show on it and i think it is kot as good as FRER to check very early HCG in urine. I had it from long last year when AF was late so thought to use it. I am going to buy FRER today and will do from tomorrow on. 

Have twinges below belly button and in ovaries. I am on medicated FET, can feel my (.)(.) but these are also feeling more since use of pessaries, thirsty and strange taste in mouth after eating something. I guess it is too early to feel anything related to pregnancy and think it is all medication or just my mind game.

Good luck new embies on board.

X


----------



## LM17

It is so hard Gab. I'm googling earlier and earlier each time when really I know anything I might or might not feel could just as easily be progesterone as anything else!  
I'd really like to hold out until OTD but also I know AF is due next Monday so rather than possibly getting a nasty surprise on Monday morning, maybe I should test on Sunday but it would still be a bit early....
A bit random, but I was watching a polar bear programme last night and I think I'd like to hibernate like they do....certainly for the next 10 days at least!! Also on that programme, I learnt that the polar bear conceives in the spring but the embryo doesn't implant until autumn. Imagine if we had to wait that long for implantation!  
That's enough randomness from me - as you can tell I have too much time on my hands today!!


----------



## Baking Queen

I got a BFP at 5dp5dt last time but we did have twins initially so my DH is adamant we’re not testing that early - we’ll see!
BQ. xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Lots of lovely news on here. You certainly do keep the waiting time more sane. 

So I had my D7 scan all ok but they wanted a triple lining so I’m re scanning tomorrow. 

Not such great news came in today though on my blood test. My thyroid is underactive.  They want my blood count under 2.5 and it’s 4.96!  So treatment will be cancelled. 

I’m gutted. Anyone else had this?


----------



## Bexster1981

So tested with ic again today 6dp5dt still negative 😞 I’m loosing a bit of hope now


----------



## cfh

I found this on the net, quite interesting. Enjoy!

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:

1 day post transfer - embryo is growing and developing
2  days post transfer - Embryo is now a blastocyst
3 days post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5 days post transfer - Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7 days post transfer - Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &  fetal cells
8 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5 day (blastocyst) transfer:

1 day post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3 days post transfer - Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5 days post transfer - Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Curly girl - I’m so sorry to hear that. How long should it take to get your thyroid sorted?  Better finding out now than wasting an embryo I guess. Xxx

Bexster -IC are rubbish. Don’t waste your time with them and don’t worry that it’s not showing anything.  Frer are much more sensitive xx

Cfh - thanks that - Is google your new best friend by any chance??   I ran the entire battery down on my my iPad one day, how mental is that?! X


----------



## LM17

Oh no curly girl, I’m so sorry to hear that. How upsetting! I hope you can get it sorted quickly. 

Cfh - great minds, I was looking for that same thing to post. 

Bexster - it is still early despite what you may read online. I have that text that cfh sent save do as a photo on my phone to remind myself. I also don’t trust any tests before 9dp5dt. I’ve no experience of Internet cheapies but my advice would be to hold out until day 9 and use FRER. 

I’m not feeling that great today - think I made an error with some chicken (embarrassingly) and have had tummy ache most of the night. I’m not worried about feeling rough but just hope I haven’t killed my embies! 
I didn’t eat any dodgy chicken but am worried about blood/juices in the sauce. I feel like such an idiot! 

How is everyone else doing? 
x


----------



## Bexster1981

Lm 17 on no what happened? Hopefully you will be ok, I would like to hope that “normal” people go out get off their faces drunk or go on rollercoasters etc and still manage to hold a pregnancy so if there is a god of any description this wouldn’t be something to worry about 

If in doubt ring the gp or the clinic for advice x


----------



## LM17

Bit of a long boring story but I was cooking with chicken thighs with the bone in which I don't normally do.  Even after 40 mins of cooking, there looked to still be blood coming out which is a bit odd.  After 55 minutes, I needed to eat so removed the chicken thighs, cut off meat far away from the bone that was whiter than white and only ate that but used the sauce they were cooking in.
I felt slightly queasy last night and then was awake from 1:30am with tummy ache and severe bloating.  I'm gradually starting to feel better and haven't been sick or had an upset stomach and from all my googling and talking to friends this morning, I must be ok but my tummy doesn't feel right....  My friends think it's psychological because I'm paranoid about putting anything harmful in my body.
Anyway, very boring and I feel really stupid!


----------



## welshweasel

LM there’s no way that chicken thighs would be undercooked after 55 minutes! They’re often pink by the bone once cooked so please don’t worry!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

That’s what I was thinking! Unless they were dinosaur sized chickens...?! X

I have been up the entire night with a vomiting 3 year old. Literally not slept. Urgh! You should see my washing pile.


----------



## LM17

Thanks ladies.  I know logic tells me they had to be cooked after that length of time.  I think it was just seeing the blood and my tummy definitely isn't quite right .....but then I suffer from IBS so my tummy is quite sensitive!  

Oh no Shiny - you poor thing.  Does she have a bug?  Is she any better now?

Bexster - do you feel any symptoms at all?

Welsh - how are you feeling?

x


----------



## welshweasel

I’m feeling ok thanks LM - back at work today so no time to dwell on things too much! I don’t think I could spend the 2ww day around, I’d go crazy!!


----------



## LM17

I'm back at work today too which I'm glad of!


----------



## cfh

Curly, I’m sorry to hear. Is it something that can be fix quick with medication? 

Shiny, I’m so happy I’m going back home today to normal life where I don’t sit on my ass all day searching random stuff on google  

Lm17 Im glad you are feeling a bit better, I’ve has a bad tummy since a day before Et, I think is the mind playing tricks. I’ve also have the blastocyst development saved on my phone  

I’ll connect again in a couple of days hopefully with good news. I’m 4dp 5dt. 

Ps who suggested Zita west audio? I downloaded them yesterday, made me good. Thank you! 

Love to all
Cxx


----------



## LM17

Safe travels cfh!


----------



## Bexster1981

Lm, I’m sure it’s going to be fine 🙂. 

As for symptoms I’ve felt bit rubbish for days however today am feeling better which in my brain is bad as I’m thinking it’s all over 😞 

I’ve decided to do something today so have baked some flapjacks god knows why but needed to be busy doing something I am not god at this chillaxing business 😩


----------



## LM17

Ooh yum, I love a flapjack!!

This really is the cruellest two weeks.  We just have no way of knowing, do we?  Some people feel nothing and it works; others feel everything and it doesn't.

I read everyone's signatures and I'm just incredulous that we have to go through so much to get a baby.  Everyone's strength also amazes me.  This isn't easy but, from somewhere, we find the strength to pick ourselves up and keep trying.  We should be proud of ourselves!

I'm now wondering whether I should test on Sunday - 8dp5dt - a bit early but if AF is due on Monday, I'd rather be ready for her (mentally) just in case....

I almost tested this morning which would have just been a waste of that lone test lurking in my bathroom!


----------



## Bexster1981

Lm if you can hold off do as I’m worrying now which I’m sure is less than helpful 😞


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi All

Thyroid issues can be controlled with drugs but could take a couple of months.  Its just so annoying as I really thought we were going for transfer next week.  Ive never had an issue with my thyroid before.  Very odd/

Out of interest what does you clinic like your lining to measure before transfer and do they insist on a triple layer?

Thanks all


----------



## Fairylight17

Curly girl- my clinc like a triple lining but doesn’t have to be to have transfer and they like the lining to be more than 7 MM! 
Hope everyone is doing as well as possible sorry to hear some of you not feeling your usual selfs! 
It’s my first LH surge test day today this mornings was negative so another test this evening and keep going I guess!x


----------



## LM17

I don't know enough about thyroid issues curlygirl - i wonder what causes levels to rise like that?  How frustrating for you!

I think different clinics have different benchmarks.  My Spanish clinic look for 6mm and if it is at that thickness, they'll book in the transfer for 5-7(+) days time.  My current cycle is/was a natural one and my lining was 6.7mm on day 9, 7.7mm on day 11, and 10mm on the day of transfer (cd19).  It's always been triple layered but the clinic have never mentioned that it has to be.

Fairylight - that's exciting....things are moving along!  What day of your cycle are you at?

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Curly - my clinic look for 7mm and like triple lined. They aren’t strict with the thickness though and didn’t up my progynova after my day 10 scan when it was just under 7. My consultant said he had a client who had been prescribed everything for lining and had multiple cancelled cycles. She got pregnant via his clinic with twins and lining was only 3.8mm. 

I had a natural FET this time as I still worried that my lining wasn’t ‘great’ on my medicated FETs although was triple lined. It got much thicker this time - 11.3 at transfer when only 7.5 at my last medicated transfer. It’s always super thick on fresh.  Why are you doing medicated out if interest? 

Bexster - how are you today? Have you tested again? Can I have a flapjack please? 

Fairly light - let the testing commence!! 

LM - can’t helieve you were going to test on day 2! 🤣  my line was pretty dark by 8dp so I would - you don’t want to have work on the day you find out/get AF. What type of test do you have?


----------



## LM17

Ha ha Shiny- in my defence, it is day 3! 😂
I’m really torn about when to test. I’ve got a FRER which I may give to my friend tomorrow for safe keeping! 
How are you doing Shiny? Looking forward to tomorrow? 
x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - is it day 3 already?! If I were you, I would test tomorrow and every day after that - especially with all your cramping.   I’m a terrible serial tester though. Amazon prime have 4 frer 4 for £15 so I stock piled last week! 

Please don’t do that!!! It will drive you demented. Have the test there though so you can test if you desperately feel you need to. 

Will be nice to hear the beta number. Line reassuring darker today which is good. X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Shiny - it’s what my clinic does. We have had PGD testing too so they freeze them all anyway. 

I had my blood retested today for thyroid. It was lower but I’m not sure if it’s going to be low enough for the clinic. I’ll find out tomorrow


----------



## Candylane

Hi girls,

I'm new to the group. I have been TTC for the last 18 months, secondary fertility. I did my first IVF cycle in October and my fresh transfer got cancelled due to high FSH levels. Did my first FET at the start of February and got a BFN. It was so disappointing.

Did my second FET (and last embryo) on the 16th March and currently going through the 2WW. Did a test today 4dp5dt and got a BFN. I know it was really early but it's so difficult trying to wait for what could be another negative result.

Anyway it's great to have found this thread and best of luck to everyone doing their transfers this month.


----------



## LM17

Hi Candylane
Sorry to hear things haven’t worked out up til now. 
I had a transfer a day after you and I was so tempted to test today (4dp5dt) but have resisted because I don’t want to deal with the disappointment. 
I’ve got to the boob prodding stage 😂 as when I was briefly pregnant before, my boobs became very painful at 8dp3dt. The things we do!! 
It’s very hard to stay positive and I can feel my optimism starting to fade today but let’s try to stay hopeful! 
4dp5dt is very early. Did you see what cfh posted yesterday? HCG probably isn’t even being released for a couple of days. Will you test daily now? My advice would be to try to hold out until at least 9dp5dt as the early negatives just make us miserable. Hang in there!! 

How is everyone else doing today? 
x


----------



## LM17

Good luck Shiny for your Beta today. 

Good luck Curly for your thyroid test. X


----------



## Bexster1981

Ok disappointment is on a high today as tested again today at 7dp5dt and still a stark white bfn 😭


----------



## LM17

Oh Bexster! It’s so hard to know how this will go. It does change for people - I was reading stories online yesterday. Is it still with internet cheapies? 
X


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies. I have been lurking for a while and I now have my embryo transfer Friday. This is a medicated cycle. I will be hopefully transferring 2 of our 6 frosties albeit if they survive the thaw. Good luck to everyone. 
Bexter, just wanted to add that with my last ivf I got a positive 6dp5dt with frer and clearblue, and didn't get a positive on cheap sticks till 15dp5dt and I also had blood beta on day 12 and day 14 which showed 682 and 1364. There unreliable hun so please don't be upset if they are still.showing negative. Xxx


----------



## LM17

SCAN:
26/3 - Katie kitten

TRANSFER:
23/3 - Katie83 & Kezzywoo

OTD:
16/3 - Sgpm29 - BFP!!!
21/3 - shiny happy girl - BFP!!!
25/3 - Gab1 & Bexster1981
29/3 - LM17
30/3 - cfh 
1/4 - welshweasel
2/4 - Bossy


----------



## LM17

Hi Kezzywoo - welcome!  Not long until transfer - how are you feeling about it?

Candylane - when is your OTD?


----------



## welshweasel

Thanks for the updated list LM. And well done for not testing! I’ve just placed an amazon order for FRERs, hoping to hold out until 5dp5dt!


----------



## LM17

Ooh, maybe I should do that.........googling now!


----------



## kezzywoo

I'm okay cheers hun abit apprehensive. This will be our 6th transfer. Our last one resulted in our beautiful son. Been busy decorating taking my mind off it  started steroids yesterday and a ready feeling the side effects! How are you feeling? 
Thanks for the tip about frer gonna get some myself now . Xxx


----------



## LM17

I'm on steroids too Kezzy - what side effects do you get?
When I'm on 10mg, I feel fine; when I increase it to 20mg at transfer, I have to take them really early in the morning otherwise they disturb my sleep.  Bizarrely I can fall asleep but am awake from around 4am.


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies,

I'm back home in UK and I just wish DH could put me to sleep like one of his patients for 2 weeks and wake up on Otd(he's an anaesthetist!! I feel completely normal, not one twinge or anything!! I'm already convinced it won't work..

Bexster I'm so sorry to hear your news, really hope that maybe it's too soon!! 

Lm how are you keeping? Xx

Shiny best of luck with your beta xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## LM17

I'm with you on that one Bossy - hibernation for the next 8 days would suit me just fine!

I'm doing well thank you although my optimism is fading.  I just want a sign that this is going in the right direction.  I can't believe it's only day 4 when it feels like week 4!  

I keep switching between wanting to test daily and see if anything changes and holding out until otd.  I'd really like to hold out if I can but I can't see that happening!

I wouldn't worry about not feeling anything - I've read plenty of stories from people that felt nothing and assumed it hadn't worked, only to be surprised with a BFP on OTD.  You just never can tell.

Has anyone else had a natural cycle and been told AF may arrive before OTD?  That worries me because I know I'll find that really upsetting.

x


----------



## rabbit2018

Bossy, thank you for your information too. I feel reassured to hear all of you felt good about the clinic. I think I will go there to try at least once.
You are very positive, have a good rest! Good luck to you!

I am quite new here, but best pray for anyone here.

I am in the train now, a little dizzy to see the screen of the computer...


----------



## kezzywoo

I start with headaches nausea and sleeplessness. I am only 10mg. I am very naughty and self medicate which is what I did last time and it worked so am hoping it's the steroids and the aspirin that made the difference. When.is your otd hun? Xx


----------



## LM17

That's a good point kezzy - I've actually had headaches nearly every day - must be the steroids.  Bizarrely they didn't do that last cycle.
My OTD is 29th but AF is due 26th so am wondering if that's my excuse to test early....

x


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi there just been reading back through this thread. Great news on the bfps so far. I was hoping I might be able to join you. We finally had a little girl last year after many cycles of ivf. I also did some embryo banking in the hope that if I did manage to have a baby we wouldn't have to start from scratch for a sibling. So we had 4 frosties in the freezer, 2 of which were pgs tested and found to be normal and the other 2 untested. A few weeks back I had one of the tested embryos transferred. I was feeling really positive as the success rates are meant to be higher and miscarriage rates lower but I ended up with a chemical pregnancy. It really shook me and now I don't feel very optimistic at all.

We are onto our last tested embryo and I've decided to go back straight away so have lining scan next week and also intralipids. Last time around I was on aspirin, prednisone,  clexane and progesterone and did a natural cycle. This time doing medicated and will be on estrogen and intralipids as well as all the stuff from before.

I keep thinking there's no way I'm going to get 2 bfps in a row though things like that just don't happen so I'm absolutely terrified.


----------



## BellesBabes86

Hi ladies, hope I can join in also.
Congrats on the recent BFP’s and good luck to those PUPO.
I am having an unmedicated FET with trigger. Had my scan today and I’m to go ahead with trigger tonight and have the transfer booked for next Wednesday. 
Had a failed fresh icsi in jan - BFN
Have 3 Frosties waiting and will have 1 transferred if all goes well with the thaw.
A little concerned today that my lining was measuring at approx 7.6mm. She said they need anything over 7mm but I’m sure I’m the fresh we were needing 8mm. Has anyone heard anything different?
Xx


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies - welcome!

Lucieloos - try not to worry, I know it's hard.  You only have to trawl through these message boards to see that people do get bfp's twice in a row.  It really just does depend on the embryo.
I'm sorry that you had a CP.  Maybe seeing as that embryo didn't work out, the next one will??

Bellesbabes - exciting that you can take your trigger tonight.  I think your lining will be fine.  Mine was 7.7mm a week before transfer and was 10mm by transfer day.  My clinic only look for 6mm to go ahead.

x


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks LM yes maybe you are right it's so hard not to get into a panic with this infertility game though. The not knowing is awful and that feeling that life is on hold while you go through endless treatments. When will you test? I got a faint line in the evening of 4dp5dt last time. I wasn't expecting it though but I quite like testing early as if it's positive it puts me out of my misery early but if it's negative then it's early anyway and could all change in a couple of days.


----------



## LM17

I understand completely. I haven’t been going at this half as long as some people but I do feel I’m not really living my life - everything is geared towards the next cycle. 
I’m single so normally see friends a lot, we book weekends away and holidays etc which I can’t really do as alcohol is generally involved and I don’t want to tell everyone what I’m doing. So it gets hard going home alone most nights. I am very fortunate to have some good friends who I’ve confided in so I try to see them during my 2ww! 
My test date is 29th but AF is due 26th so I’m torn. I’d really like to hold out but don’t want to get caught out by AF - my doctor says the progesterone won’t delay it but it seems to for most people. I change my mind hourly! 😂
When you got your bfp on day 4, do you know how expanded the embryo was that you had transferred? 
x


----------



## katie kitten

I can't get over how fast moving this thread is.

Hello to all the newbies  

Curlygirl-can I ask how come your clinic freeze all your embryos after PGD? Genuinely interested as I had PGD with my fresh cycle and we used one and froze the rest that were unaffected.

Fingers crossed that the 2WW goes super fast for everyone (though it sounds like it is dragging!!). 

Bexster- I'm so sorry, got everything crossed for you lovely. 

I had my last cetrotide injection this morning! Still on the progynova and have to take a load of antibiotic tablets this evening for some reason! This cycle feels so different than the fresh cycle!


----------



## Lucieloos

LM, it's very hard isn't it only very few of my friends knew about my first lot of treatment and I haven't told anybody about trying the fets. I want to be able to enjoy this year but can feel myself getting dragged back into it all. My blast was fully hatched so explains why it implanted so quickly I guess. The time before I had an expanded blast and had a bfp at 6dp5dt. I only ever use frers. I find the cheap tests a good few days behind.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Welsh - only a few more days to go if you're testing 5dp.   

Lucieloos - try not to think of it that way. Each transfer has a %age chance of working so there is every possibility that it will work for you again. My clinic told me that the best indicator that you dan get pregnant again is the fact you've been pregnant.  

Katie - antibiotics?! Why's that? How random! 

LM - how are you feeling now?

Bellesbabes - Lining tends to thicken more on fresh cycles as estrogen levels are so high. Im not sure if mine has different thicknesses for frozen/fresh.  it will thicken a bit more by transfer though so don't worry.  Mine was 8.8 at scan and 11.3 at transfer.  Just ask then to measure it again at transfer to give you peace of mind. 

Bossy - how good would that be?! If only! 

So had my beta today and its 250 (11dp5dt). Clinic said over 70 good so im pleased with that.  Great to have it confirmed although on constant knicker watch. Urgh! Good luck to you all ladies xxx


----------



## BellesBabes86

Thanks LM & shiney. I really hope it gets thicker for me and think il ask them to check at transfer. Just gonna try and trust in the nurses decision and hope it works this time. 

Great beta number shiney 👏🏽


----------



## Lucieloos

Katie, I'm going to be doing antibiotics this time too incase of any infection in the womb. I did the Greek tests before and came back positive. I forgot to take them on my last fet though so partly blame myself for it not working even though I have no idea if they actually do help with anything or not. It's just something I took upon myself to do.

Shiny, thanks lovely, I'm glad I joined this group, I need reminders such as that to bring me back to earth. I guess my main worry is that my frosties are from when I was 36 years old whereas I am 39 this year so they are my best chance. That's amazing news about your beta. Are you getting a second done?


----------



## Fairylight17

Ovulation tests where negative again today! Only CD12 so still time just so desperate to get that positive LH surge now!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks lucieloos! My clinic just do one beta - i suspect if it was lower they might want to repeat.  Booked in for 8 week scan now.   How many frosties do you have? 

Fairylight - do you get acupuncture? I always ovulate/get AF after! Works a treat. X


----------



## LM17

Fairy light - which tests are you using? Definitely lots of time for the surge to arrive. Do you know roughly when you usually ovulate?

Great beta shiny! You must be so pleased! Did you get a scan date or am I jumping the gun?!

Katie / lucieloos - I'm interested in this Antibiotic thing. Can you let me know how and where you got tested?

AFM, I'm not feeling very positive at all this evening but I'm not going to dwell on it. Tomorrow is a new day!  

I hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## welshweasel

I’ve had a lovely chilled out day which was great, but meant lots of time to dwell on things! I’ve had quite a few sharp pains up near my umbilicus today and a really weird bubbling sensation low down, probs just wind! Sore boobs too but I’ve been getting those on and off for a while, presumably from the oestrogen tablets I’m on. So yeah, basically I’m losing the plot a bit already!!! 

Brilliant beta results shiny, you must be delighted. Now the long wait for a scan!


----------



## Lucieloos

Shiny, that sounds good. Keeping everything crossed for a healthy pregnancy for you. We started out with 4 frosties but down to 3 now. We have one more pgs tested one left, then another decent one and one that was slow and only 4 cells on day 3 but made it to expanded blast on day 6 but don't have high hopes for that one as probably abnormal being that slow. 

LM, I got my tests done with serum in Athens. You can do it by mail so don't have to go there. A lot of people are sceptical about it but it was another thing I wanted to cross off my list so I take the antibiotics now each cycle as a precaution. 

Welsh, symptoms sounds promising when are you due to test?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lucieloos - you have 2 good ones then! I have faith   you were so unlucky to have a chemical with your last one. Funnily enough - one of my frosties is a 5AA but was only a 4cell on day 3 so we havent used it.

LM - hope you feel better tomorrow. It's such a roller coaster. At least you're 5dp tomorrow   my scan is booked for 8 wks. 

Welsh - i had niggles under my belly button  

Thanks for all the bfp wishes ladies.    Felt like it was never going to happen and everyone's been so supportive - i was a right misery guts during tww as i was so convinced it hadn't worked! Proves the point that you can't assume you know ('i know my body and i would know if i was pregnant' was muttered more than once!) and also every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks shiny I really hope so it's all the not knowing that's hard. How many frosties do you have left?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lucieloos - we've got 2 more left from our failed cycle last year. To be honest - if we are lucky enough to have another healthy baby from this one, think i'll be done!


----------



## Candylane

Congrats Shiney - amazing news👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻

I'm not due to test until the 28th but caved again and got a BFN on a Clear Blue digital. I live in Ireland and they don't seem to stock the Frer tests here at all. 

Girls- how days post 5dt did it take you to get a BFP?

It's my husbands and daughters birthdays this weekend and I really don't want to ruin the weekend being a misery guts.


----------



## Fairylight17

No I have been having reflexology instead! I’m normally like clock work thought so suspect either tomorrow or Friday with luck!x


----------



## Lucieloos

Candy, sorry to hear about your bfn but if you are 5dpt then it would be too early to get a positive with a digi as they are not as sensitive as frers. If you are using a digi I would wait until 9 or 10dpt. I got mine on digi at 7dpt.


----------



## katie kitten

Shiny-that is a fanatic beta! You must be over the moon!!  

LM - sorry you're feeling so down.

Candy-on my last cycle it was a 5dt put back, my clinic have their OTD 16dp5dt and I used a cleablue digital and it came up straight away. I didn't do any tests before then so don't know if it would be showed earlier. 

're the antibiotics - I haven't been tested for anything, they were just with all the meds that arrived and then when I saw the nurse after my baseline scan and she gave me my timetable it had them to take today (all 1000mg at once).i am not enjoying the side effects at all!!!! What lucieloos says rings bells so I think the consultant must of mentioned about taking antibiotics when we first saw him. I'm so bad, I don't ask any questions, I just go along with what they say/tell me to do and trust they know what they are doing!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Candy - thanks! Thats way too early for a digi. If you want to test tomorrow, use a frer. I tested a bit later this time (7dp) but think it would have been positive day before and possibly a squinter day before that going by the line. I got a bfp equivalent of 4dp5dt on my first cycle whch was super early. I used a frer that time. My beta was pretty high at otd that cycle so think i had an early implanter that time.  I wouldnt use a digital until 2/3 days before Otd.

Katie - i ask too many questions   my clinic must hate me. My consultant made the mistake of emailing me once so now i just email him direct   x

Fairylight - ooo, i forgot you said that. Not sure i could hande my feet being touched   ! Xx


----------



## Candylane

Thank you all for your replies.

I had no idea that the digi ones wouldn't show up so early. I'm  just going to wait now for a few more days.

Fingers crossed ladies that it will work for us this month🙏🏻  

Fairylight- how are you finding the reflexology? I have being doing acupuncture on and of but not really sure how much good it has been. 

Has anyone tried fertility massage?


----------



## cfh

Hi Candylane, I had my FET on the 16th too but my clinic told me to check on the 30th HOWEVER  i've been doing the HPT since day 1   I did a Frer today and was -.  With the twins  I only got a bfp 8dp5dt.


----------



## Fairylight17

Girls help me out here if you can please..
Day 3 of ovulation tests been using boots and I have been getting 2 lines but the test line not as dark as the control line the test line since last night has been getting lighter have I missed ovulation I am only cd13!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fairylight - I can always feel when I’m about to ovulate - get really bloated. Do you have any symptoms? 

If you’ve been testing twice a day, you shouldn’t have missed it. Did you say if your clinic does scan/bloods too? They’ll know from that if it’s imminent/happened. X


----------



## LM17

Morning ladies

How is everyone doing?

Fairylight - I'm sorry I've only ever used the digital tests so can't help with the lines.  How long are your cycles normally?

Katie / Lucieloos - very interesting about the antibiotics.  I may look into the serum tests if things don't work out this time.  I looked on the website today and it looks like a bit of a yucky diy process but just another thing to add to the list of things we're prepared to do on this journey!!  

Candy - sorry to hear you got a bfn but it must be very early as your test date is a day before mine.  How many days post transfer are you now?  Can you get FRER on Amazon?

Welshweasel - things sound good for you and sounds like you had a nice day yesterday.

I hope everyone else is ok.

I had an interesting night.....woke up suddenly at 3am with a watery mouth and feeling sick.  It went away as quickly as it came and then came back a few minutes later but not as bad.  I then had an acidic taste in my mouth - like when you have anaesthetic at the dentist and it runs down the back of your throat.  My stomach was also very gurgly.  On the one hand, these could be positive signs; on the other, it's only been 5 days and knowing my stomach hasn't been right all week, it could be a gastro issue (although I've never had these issues before).  Time will tell I guess.  I got up at 3:30am to go to the bathroom so that FMU was out of the way and I wouldn't be tempted to test when I got up this morning!!   Also when I got up this morning, my heart was racing - that could be steroid related I guess.
It has given me a little bit of hope that something might be happening but who knows....

x


----------



## Gab1

Hello All,

Wow very busy thread.

Congratulations to all being PUPO and BFP!

I did a frer on 7dp5dt and it was faint positive. It was very faint but dont have to sqeeuze eyes. 
Another one today 8dp5dt and again faint line same like the day before.

I hope i get a line on hospital one as well on OTD. They are less sensitive.

X


----------



## LM17

Oh wow Gab, that’s great news! Congratulations!!


----------



## welshweasel

Congratulations gab, great news. 

LM, I’m so impressed you’ve not caved yet! 

I feel odd today, keep having hot flushes and feel quite spaced out. It’s a good job I don’t have any tests yet or I’d be doing them already. I’m a nightmare when it comes to early testing!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Katie. My clinic changed how they do pgd last year. In 2016 I had a fresh cycle. This time they freeze them all on D5 and do pgd. It was easier as there’s no stress on dates


----------



## LM17

Ha ha Welsh, I was so close to testing last night.  I got in from work and deliberately didn't go to the bathroom for a while, then googled '4dp5dt bfp' and saw that not many people got a positive that early so decided not to.

If I didn't have that one stray test left over from last time, I wouldn't have any in the house either.

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

LM - if you just test, then you won’t have any in the house


----------



## LM17

Ha ha, you’re such a bad influence Shiny!! 

It did cross my mind last night to just test and then it’s gone. 

I feel more in control today but wouldn’t be at all surprised if I end up testing in the morning!


----------



## Lucieloos

I got stronger bfps in the evenings during the very early days...just saying


----------



## LM17

It’s a conspiracy!! 😂


----------



## welshweasel

Don’t say that lucieloos, I’ll have masses of tests delivered by this evening...


----------



## LM17

SCAN:
26/3 - Katie kitten

OTD:
16/3 - Sgpm29 - BFP!!!
21/3 - shiny happy girl - BFP!!!
25/3 - Gab1 - BFP!!!
28/3 - Candylane
29/3 - LM17
30/3 - goldilocks71
1/4 - welshweasel
2/4 - Bossy
3/4 - Katie83

It’s hard to keep track of everyone as there’s so many of us on here which is great! 
Let me know if you’d like me to add any of your key dates to the list!


----------



## Bossy

Welshweasel I cannot believe we had transfer on the same day and you have so many symptoms already and I've got absolutely nothing except for AF cramps  I'm not feeling positive at all 

Lm I also have one test left from my previous cycle and I'm thinking about it all day long)) 

Hi to everyone else,  this 2ww is driving me crazy and it's only been 3 days


----------



## Goldilocks71

Me!!! Please OTD 30/3.xx


----------



## welshweasel

Logically though bossy, it’s far too early for any symptoms at all. I think I’m just going a little bit crazy!!


----------



## Baking Queen

I’ve had my tests delivered to an Amazon locker close by - I’ve got until Monday to collect. Really considering leaving them there until then. I’ve no idea what my OTD is as I knew I’d never get to it! 
Pull those PMA pants up high ladies!
BQ. xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Congratulations Gab! 
I rang the clinic this morning and they advised I went in for a scan I did and it was all abit inconclusive! No lead follicle obvious and lining only 7.4! They told me to keep testing until cd18 so still another 5 days 😣! Why can’t it just be straight forward! Seeing all of you in the 2ww although I know how hard it is would do anything to get that far again never been so desperate! Doesn’t help getting so close then having it all torn away (as many of you sadly know)! Sorry for the negative post just really feeling the heart ache today 💔


----------



## LM17

Don’t be too disheartened fairylight - it can all change relatively quickly. 
I had 3 follicles of similar size on one day and two days later there was an obvious lead and I triggered the following day.
Have they suggested another scan at all or just opk’s?


----------



## Fairylight17

Just got to continue with the ovulation tests 2 a day one AM one PM! It’s my first ever FET and they suggested natural cycle as my hormones ect are all normal (Male factor infertility)! My period is usually clock work but since the miscarriage still a little crazy! Just trying to keep positive but so hard after being  knocked down lots my whole fresh cycle was very up and down!


----------



## Bossy

Fairylight it's never straight forward is it? You want to be in the 2ww so badly and I would do anything to get out of it ) don't lose hope just yet, there's still time forcthimgs to change! I know how it feels when your cycle is being cancelled but fingered crossed it won't for you!!! And I'm so so sorry to hear about your mc, big hug xx


----------



## LM17

Did they tell you the size of your follicles fairylight? 
And are you due to have a trigger injection or is it a completely natural cycle?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fairylight - sounds like you just have a few more days to go. At least you haven’t missed it. Try to relax - it will happen ☺ X


----------



## Fairylight17

It’s completely natural no medication at all, she only measured one of the follicles others far to small but it was only 10 so needs to double! Grhh very frustrating! Thank you for your comments ladies!


----------



## LM17

Good luck today Katie83 & Kezzywoo for your transfers!! 
Let us know how you get on. 
X


----------



## Fairylight17

Good luck ladies x


----------



## cfh

I did a blood test done today at almost 7dp5dt and it was a BFN so I’m out.

I will be drinking a 🍷 of vino tonight , thinking  of you all lovely ladies, I’ll pray there are lots of BfP and lots of babies as a result of this or any other cycle.

Love to all!
Cris xx


----------



## LM17

Oh Cris, I’m so sorry to hear that. You made such a long trip for that little embryo too!! 
Is there no chance it could change? 

X


----------



## kezzywoo

So sorry to hear this Chris. This process can be so awful at time. Take time out and look after yourself. 

Thanks for the good luck messages. Just up pottering around waiting for the embyologist to call. Does anyone have any tips on what to do do later as in drink or eat something to aid implantation? Xxx


----------



## cfh

Thank you ladies

Km A very long way but we wanted to give them a chance. It would have been very nice but it wasn’t meant to be for us. 

So, do you still hace that hpt flying around? Have you tested yet? Or are you waiting until Sunday?🤞


----------



## LM17

Well definitely enjoy that glass of wine tonight Cris. 

I don’t have the hpt hanging around - I’ve given it to a friend for safe keeping! 
I’ve decided not to test this weekend - at the moment I feel a little bit hopeful that something is happening and I’m not ready for the disappointment that it might not be. 
Of course that’s what I say now and could change at any moment - it doesn’t mean that I won’t be seen dashing off to the chemist at some point over the weekend! 

The last two mornings I have woken up ravenous and usually I don’t feel hungry until about 3 hours after I get up! Could be the steroids but I’ve been on them for a while now; could also be a gastro thing as my tummy hasn’t felt right this week, or it could be a little bit of hope to cling to! 😀

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Cris - I’m so sorry. Give those twins of yours an extra big hug tonight. Enjoy the wine xxx

Kezzy - I hate waiting for those calls! I ate about 5 Brazil nuts a day. Think the selenium is good. Likewise for avocados. Pineapple core (slice of) for 5 days is also suggested on some sites! I did it on my first 4 transfers- i got pregnant on the first but not the subsequent3. . Bought a pineapple for this tww but only had on day after and then couldn’t be bothered. I’m now pregnant so suggests it is all a load of baloney!  You’re prob best to just eat fairly healthily with plenty protein and good fats - babies are basically protein and fat so you need lots of both your diet. Good luck! X


----------



## Bexster1981

Well I’m out tested again today at 9dp5dt bfn I knew it was coming and have had a really tough few days and I’m not good to be around I’m even starting to get angry and bitter and even though I have Frosties left don’t know if I can keep putting myself and my husband through this I feel like a total failure 

When is it time to say enough is enough ?


----------



## LM17

Oh Bexster, I'm so sorry!  I thought you'd been a bit quiet and was thinking about you.

I can understand the anger and bitterness completely but you are the furthest thing from a failure.  You are so strong and resilient to do this in the first place.

You need to give yourself a bit of time - be angry, grumpy, upset, whatever it takes.  Just go with it and you will come out the other side.  You're more than entitled to be angry.

Only you know when it's time to say enough is enough and the beauty of having frosties left is that you can go back to them whenever you want - whether it's next month or next year or whenever.  Don't put pressure on yourself to make any decisions just yet.

I really wish there was something I could say or do to make this better but I know from experience, there isn't.  Just be kind to yourself and I send you lots of love and hugs.

x


----------



## Bossy

Bexster I'm so sorry to hear about your negative I know that nothing I say will make feel better but you have every right to be angry and feel that way! We've all been there.  You may not feel it now but you're stronger than you think and I'm sure one of your frostie you habebledt will be your much wanted baby! Take care, big hug 

Cfh I'm sorry about your bfn but at least you know you gave those embies a chance and you have your precious twins xx big hug 

Good luck Katie and Kezzywoo!!!! 

Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies. I am officially pupo with a 4bb and a 5bb. Transfer went okay. Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## Gab1

Bexter i am so sorry to hear this. It is a very though journey and i do feel also angry at times why it is so easy for others and so difficult for us. Hope you get your amazing prolonged good news with your next frostie.

Krezzy congratulations on being PUPO.

I done another frer today and it was also faint positive. It had slightly darker dot on the top and more fainter on rest of the line. The control line was all the way dotted and not straight line. I tested with FMU.

Just did clear blue digi with 2 hrs held urine and it said pregnant 1-2.

Getting confused with light coloured lines and not getting much darker. I am 9dp5dt today. What should the clearblue read on odt? Preg 1-2 or 2-3? I dont have any frer now at home. My clinic gave me hpt for OTD day.

I also have so now and the. AF cramps. Is it possible with medicated fet to get AF?

This is mg first fet and don't know what to expect. 

X


----------



## LM17

It's all getting very real Gab!!  

A lot of people talk about AF cramps with a positive result so i think it's perfectly normal  (as normal as any of this is!).

I've had 3 medicated FET's and never got AF.  I was always on progynova and progesterone and that would usually keep it at bay.

Digitals usually read 1-2 at this stage which means 3-4 weeks in pregnancy terms.

x


----------



## Gab1

That sounds promising LM but still worrying until i can see a proper darker line.
I will do the hospital hpt tomorrow and another one on OTD.


----------



## LM17

Are you 9dp5dt?

I've only ever got a positive result the day I waited until otd which was 13dp3dt (do not ask me how I held out that long - I blame naivety) and then it was a very clear line.

At this stage, I think a line is a line and I'm sure it will get darker....

x


----------



## Gab1

Yes i am 9dp5dt


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Gab - try not to worry. Frer is fairly light until very close to/after otd.  At 10dp5dt, my clear blue digital still said 1-2 weeks. My beta was done the next day and was 250.  It’s normal to get cramps - it’s your uterus stretching and getting baby ready. X


----------



## Baking Queen

Gab - I drove myself mad last time comparing the faintness of the lines. The only way to get a definitive answer is to get an HCG blood test - if we get a positive, hat’s what I’ll be doing.

So sorry Bexster - sending you love. Take some time out to make your decision - no need to jump into it. 

Sending much love.

BQ. xx


----------



## Fairylight17

CFH & bexter I’m so sorry ladies sending you big hugs! 
Gab- a line is a line so enjoy it! Fingers crossed for a full term and healthy pregnancy and baby!! Congratulations keep us posted!! 
Kezzy- congratulations on being PUPO finger crossed for that longed for BFP and a quick 2ww!’ 
AFM still negative ovulation test this morning although starting to feel my ovaries twinge now which is a good sign for me!! ( keeping my fingers crossed for a positive one over the weekend)


----------



## rosex86

Hi ladies,

wondered if i could join please, had ET transfer on Weds with Fully hatched blasto grade 2. OTD is 2nd April..... xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Welcome Rosex86 congratulations on being PUPO enjoy it as much as possible!


----------



## Bossy

Rosex welcome,  my Otd is also the 2nd of April!!! Are you going to test early ? You should join us on the 2ww thread 

Fairylight hope you'll get good news soon xx


----------



## Katie83

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been quiet lately, I was away for a few days without signal and have been reading manically to catch up on all your news. So much has happened in a week - I love how supportive everyone is, every single one of you ladies amazes me with your strength and kindness xxx

Shiny and Gab - Congratulations!! Am over the moon for you both!

Bexster and Cris, I'm so so sorry, this journey can be so cruel, thinking of you both and sending lots of love. 

Bexster, I can understand the anger and the bitterness, I've never had a bfp and have felt that awful feeling of failure too. We are using donor sperm as my husband has a very rare condition called sertoli cell only syndrome which means he doesnt produce sperm so I feel a lot of pressure now, kinda like its all riding on me. But I truly believe that what will be will be and if this doesnt work out we will be parents one way or another, I would never have dreamt we'd need any help to be a mum and dad, but we've accepted IVF, the sertoli diagnosis, donor sperm and if it comes to it then I know we will look to adopt and find our peace with that too. I know its not much consolation right now but I truly believe there is a way for each and every one of us to be a mum, and what amazing mums we will be xxx Take some time and be kind to yourself xxx

Afm, I had my transfer today and all went fine, I've never had a bfp so am really hoping its third time lucky for us! Kezzy congrats on being PUPO too! My otd is 3rd April - I'm sure thats longer than normal (we had a 5day transfer), when will you test do you think?

LM, VERY impressed you've managed to hold off testing so far! Your symptoms sound very promising!!

Welcome to all the newbies and hi to everyone else, hope you're doing okay 🤗


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bexster - im so sorry love. You've had such a journey   Are there any tests that are worth considering? Unk biopsy? Blood clotting? X

Katie - congrats on veing pupo! Really hope it is 3rd time lucky for you. Usually it is just a numbers game. X

LM - you have nerves of steal! I don't know how you've managed to hold off. Well done you. I think we all have to do what helps us get through the tww - if that means staying in the pupo bubble then you stay in that bubble lady! X

Rosex - yay to being pupo! You should hop on the tww thread too. Good luck keeping sane!  Hope you get your bfp. X

Fairylight - come on little ovaries!   I found the uncertainty of a natural fet quite stressful but if it works, it's worth it x

Bossy - how are you getting on?

Kezzy - yay! Hope one of those lovely blasts implants  

BQ - how are your pma pants? 

X


----------



## welshweasel

So I’m 5pt5dt and it’s a BFN on a FRER. I know it’s still early and I’ll test again for the next couple of days but I’m my heart I’m pretty sure this cycle hasn’t worked for us. I’m actually feeling ok about it at the moment. We were so lucky first time round, I always thought it was too much to ask to get lucky again straight away.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Welsh  - I’m sorry love. Hope it’s just been too early.  I had a real mental barrier trying for our second as my we got my daughter from our first transfer/first cycle so I was convinced it wouldn’t be so easy next time round. It took us 4 attempts in the end but during those cycles I’ve seen loads of people on here getting consecutive BFPs so don’t be disheartened. My consultant kept saying to me that the biggest indication that you will get pregnant again is that you’ve been pregnant before. X


----------



## LM17

Morning ladies

Welsh - I hope (and think) it’s a bit too early to know for sure as HCG is only just starting (or may not have even started) being released. 
I understand about just having that feeling though - I had it for my last 2 fets’s. Fingers crossed that test changes in a couple of days and you get the best surprise. 

Shiny - how are you doing? Still feeling good? 

I’ve been awake since 4:30am - this always happens after 5/6 days on the increased steroid dose even though I take them at 6:30am every day. Very bizarre. I think it’s something to do with cortisol levels. 
I’ve been laying here battling in my head about when to test when I just came to the conclusion that the dilemma of whether to test or not is probably stressing me out more than having an inconclusive test. So I’m going to buy one today and test tomorrow. I’ll be 8dp5dt then and if there’s not a hint of a line then I’ll pretty much know. I’ll be so gutted if that’s the case as I feel so different this time but I’ll deal with that if and when I have to. 
X


----------



## welshweasel

Thanks ladies, my 2 year old is snuggled up in bed with us watching Thomas and I feel so lucky. I know things could change but it would be unusual to see nothing at this stage. We’ll see. If not, we’ve got two more frosties to use before our journey is over. 

LM, I’m amazed you’ve held out this long. Fingers crossed it’s a lovely BFP when you test. At least you’ll know one way or the other at this stage.


----------



## Candylane

Morning everyone 

Bexter and Cris, I'm so sorry. This is such an unfair journey.

I think there is still hope welshie! 

LM- you are so strong not to give in!

Well today I am 8dp5dt, on Thursday and Friday I got really faint positives on a FRER and now today nothing.  I think I'm out this cycle.

I really got my hopes up for nothing. It will be back to the drawing board as this was our last frostie.


----------



## LM17

That’s so cute Welsh. 
I have a 3 year old niece who i’m besotted with and I love those snuggly early mornings!

I’ve just been looking on the First Response website and it says you can test any time of day so maybe I’ll succumb sooner!


----------



## LM17

candylane - nothing at all today? Did you have a trigger injection? Could it be a dodgy test?


----------



## Candylane

I had a trigger 2 wk's ago so it could have been that? The clinic told me it should have been gone by yesterday though. 

I'll test again tomorrow to be sure


----------



## katie kitten

Bexster and CFH - really sorry to hear your news, this is such an awful journey. You have both been through so much. Sending you both hugs xx

Congratulations Katie, Rosex & Kezzy on being PUPO. Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too insane! (Hope I haven't missed anyone, I'm on my phone and can't go back that far)

Congratulations Gab! Fantastic news! 

Candylane-fx it was a dodgy test!

Welsh-hoping it is just a bit early to anything to get picked up. Enjoy those snuggles!!

Fairylight-fx you get that positive result over the weekend!! 

Afm-not much to say, just plodding along with the progynova and waiting for the scan on Monday. 

Hi to everyone else, hope your doing ok. Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Welsh - it really helps already having one. Enjoy the snuggles x

Candy lane - I’m sorry love. That seems like a really long time for trigger but we all metabolise it differently I guess. I think frer are so sensitive that they pick up any trace of hcg. I had a disappearing line on my last cycle - it’s a horrible feeling. I tested a bit later this time.  Definitely test again to be sure though. Xx

LM -   i might start taking bets on when you will test...   I got a faint positive afternoon if 6dp3dt with my daughter so you can definitely test anytime. Not that I’m encouraging you....   x


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats on being pupo Katie. I will prob test early next week. I am very naughty and have already bought some frer. What about you will.you test early? I have had zero symptoms so far no twiges or cramps nothing. I swore to myself that I would not obsess but it's so hard not to. Just wish these next few days away u till I can start testing and prepare myself.for the pending result. Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## LM17

Ha ha Shiny, you should. You probably have a clearer idea of when I'll test than I do - I'm a nightmare!!

Kezzy - when is your OTD? Shall I add it to the list?


----------



## kezzywoo

Yes please hun it's 3rd April but there is no way I will be waiting that long. I will prob start testing Tuesday lol xxx


----------



## LM17

SCAN:
26/3 - Katie kitten

OTD:
16/3 - Sgpm29 - BFP!!!
21/3 - shiny happy girl - BFP!!!
28/3 - Candylane
29/3 - LM17 - BFP!!!
30/3 - goldilocks71
2/4 - Bossy & rosex86
3/4 - Katie83 & kezzywoo


----------



## Katie83

Ah Kezzy we have the same otd, I thought it seemed really long but if we are the same maybe not! I dont have any symptoms either, but the obsession begins!!

My hubby is really strict with testing early so I cant do it unless I do it sneakily he he. Although I did that last time and it was negative, I felt so bad I obvs had to tell him and felt so guilty! This time I'm going to try to hold out until the 2nd as its a bank holiday so I'm not at work, I don't think I could go to work after!!


----------



## Gab1

Welcome katie being pupo.

I still have the faintest line on Frer. I am 10dp5dt.
The colour is the same not lighter or darker.

Dont know how to paste a picture but it just looks like a sharp pink pencil line. Could it be a chemical? I tested today with SMU so not first thing in the morning.


----------



## Fairylight17

Still negative ovulation test for me unfortunalty  really thinking it’s over for me this month before it’s even started pretty gutting! Trying to be positive in things may change but it’s unlikely at cd15! Why does my body do this! Very frustrating! 
Hope everyone is doing well! Seeing some of your determination not to test ealry is amazing! Fingers crossed everyone gets their BFP and it sticks around!xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Gab - sorry you’re having this worry. Could you do a clear blue digital? That should be positive by your stage. I’m not sure how to post a pic - is there an option above the text box?  Did you have an hcg jag? X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fairylight - keep testing! It doesn’t matter if it’s late. I had my surge late this month too. Day 15 I think. X


----------



## Fairylight17

Shiny- I am cd 15 today and both tests negative 👎🏼 Clinic have only given me until Tuesday!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

No pressure then.... is the line getting darker? DR drugs always mess up my cycles. It's so annoying. X


----------



## Fairylight17

Just a little bit 🙈 getting really worried now though it’s getting rather late in the cycle! Nurses said it was most likely due to my miscarriage and it only being my second cycle since losing the baby!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fairylight - oh thats so annoying. Sounds like it will happen but it's just a bit slow. Fx for something over the next day or two. Hopefully even if you havent surged by tuesday but are getting close they will keep going. X


----------



## LM17

Fairy light - I'm really sorry there's been no change....yet! Why can't our bodies just do what we want them to do when we want it?! Still keeping everything crossed for you. X


----------



## LM17

Ladies....I got a bfp!!!
I actually can't believe it - I can't stop crying! 
I nearly changed my mind about testing as I just didn't want a day of misery ahead but now (obviously) I'm so glad I did! 
I know this is only one milestone in what can be a very long and challenging journey but I'm off the starting blocks!
Oh and the digital says 2-3 which isn't possible so could it be twins? My mum would go mad!  

And for anyone looking for similar symptoms to last time they were pregnant (as I was), this is completely different to last time for me. Hopefully that means it will stick around. 

X


----------



## cfh

Awww LM17, Im so happy for you, thats great news! Now try to relax and enjoy every minute of it. Have you booked your beta hcg yet?


----------



## LM17

Thank you so much! I can't stop smiling (the tears have stopped for now)!
All my friends and family are sleeping so there's no-one to tell. Thank goodness you're on a different time Zone! 
My clinic only request a beta if the hpt is negative but think I'll probably book one in for Tuesday and again on Thursday just for peace of mind. 
x


----------



## welshweasel

That’s such amazing news LM, you must be so delighted. If you’re on 2-3 already I’d not bother with a beta and just enjoy the moment! Here’s to a very healthy 9 months ahead x


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats lm!!!!!! So pleased for you. How many days past transfer are you? Wow you must have some serious high betas getting 2_3! Woo hoo xxxx


----------



## LM17

Thanks ladies - it’s so good to share this with you. You’ve all been amazing!
I’m 8 days past transfer. The 2nd line on the FRER is lighter than the control (as you’d expect) but it came up straight away. I couldn’t believe my eyes! 
x


----------



## Gab1

Wow LM congratulations and anbig hug to you! It has been a hard journey for you but hopefully you can enjoy every moment of it from now.
X

Its my OTD and i done FRER which is still light pink sharp pencil line.
I will go later om to buy clearblue digi to test. I did one on Thursday and it said 1-2 weeks pg.

Good luck to everybody else.

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - I knew it, I knew it, I knew it! So happy for you after all those bfn’s. 2-3 weeks means hcg between 200 and 2000. Could be twinnies!! X

Gab - oh reallly hope it’s your bfp.   Is it any darker? X


----------



## Lucieloos

LM, that's amazing news! Well done! I think twins are sounding very likely if you got 2-3 at 8dpt


----------



## Fairylight17

LM- you have bought a tear to my eye huge congratulations lovely 😊


----------



## Katie83

LM yaaaaaay!!!!! This is such wonderful news, congratulations honey!! 

Gab its looking good lovely, good luck for the clear blue test, I have everything crossed for you 😘xxx


----------



## LM17

Thank you so much ladies!! X


----------



## welshweasel

Still BFN for me 6dp5dt. I’ll test again tomorrow and then have some wine. Hoping the clinic will let me use 9dp5dt as OTD so I can get a timeline for going again before Easter. Think I’ll put both our remaining frosties back next time.


----------



## Fairylight17

Wsheweasel- I think 6dp5dt is still too early lovely it’s not over yet! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Welsh, see how things go tomorrow. There's still time. I normally try and stop meds by 9dp5dt as I find planning again helps to take my mind off it. Interestingly in the 1 vs 2 debate statistically you will have a higher cumulative rate of success by transferring 1 at a time and doing more transfers than putting 2 in which only increases the success rate by about 5%


----------



## Katie83

Aw Welsh hun I'm so sorry you're going through this worry, I'm with fairy and lucie though I think 6dpt is too early. I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Fairylight17

Still negative ovulation today think I’m out this month girls! 😣


----------



## Katie83

How are you doing today Fairy? I've been thinking of you and keeping everything crossed xxx

Good luck for your scan 2moro KatieK xxx


----------



## Katie83

Oh sorry Fairy, I must have been writing that at the same time as you posted. 

Will still keep everything crossed for you for the next couple of days xxx


----------



## LM17

Fairy light - that's so annoying. You never know, tomorrow could be the day.... 

Welsh - I'm still hoping for you. Day 6 is pretty early so I really hope the next day or two might change things. 

Gab - did you do the digital test or are you saving it for tomorrow?

How is everyone else? 

Katiekitten - good luck for your scan! 

x


----------



## Fairylight17

Not really feeling this will go in our favour! Really odd though ever other time I have used ovulation tests I have got positives so why not now although gave up using them about a year ago! Consaltant checked all my levels structures ect at investigation and all really good exactly where they should be so why is it not going right now! All I can think is due to it only being my second cycle since miscarriage and last ivf maybe it’s too soon? Last period was 10 days late too 🤔 anyone had any experience like this before??


----------



## Gab1

Fairy i hope it will still come for you.

I have done test yesterday and it today it has gone more lighter then ever. I gave up the medicines. I think it is going to be a chemical and the FRER is so sensitive to pick up HCG.

I had this medicated cycle with buserelin injections first to stop my ovaries and progynova Cyclogest.
How soon can i start with new cycle?

It is such a rollercoaster as i was so happy to bfp and then it just didnt get anywhere and put back to the reality from my dream world.

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Sorry Gab   It depends on your clinic. Mine would have let me do another natural or medicated FET straight after the last. However, they wanted me have a natural period (not just the withdrawal bleed) after fresh ivf cycle. Can you call today to ask them? X


----------



## kezzywoo

Sorry to hear this gab. Hopefully you won't have to wait till long before you can cycle again. 
Well today I did a test. Bfn of course. I have no idea what I expected being 3dp5dt and I told myself I wouldn't be disheartened about it but I am. Just seeing that negative test has set me back. Ahhh why do I do.this to myself. Please tell me there is hope that I am just testing far to.early. 

Hope everyone is okay xxx


----------



## LM17

Gab, I’m really sorry. That’s so unfair. 
I’ve never down regged with buserelin before but I went straight from a Medicated FET into a Natural FET this time. I’ve also done two medicated back to back before (without success). 
I hope your clinic let you move on straight away - it really helps to have a plan in place. 

Kezzy - you are definitely too early. There’s no way that Little embryo will be releasing HCG yet. I’d say you need to wait until the end of the week before things might start showing....

Fairylight - I’m frustrated on your behalf. After my D&C last year, things went back to normal quite quickly so I can’t really offer any advice - I’m sorry. 

x


----------



## Fairylight17

Gab- so sorry lovely, big hugs xx
Kezzy- to ealry loveily don’t be disheartened by it! Lock those tests away and give the key to someone else!! 
AFM- I will call the clinc this morning to double check but pretty sure I’m out ovulation still neg 😥 
I guess I will have to start again next month! Such a pain and upset all the time!! Nothing ever straight forward!!


----------



## Katie83

Aw Gab hun I'm really sorry, this journey is so hard xxx I hope you're able to start again soon, for my last 2 FETs my clinic wanted me to go a full cycle then start down regging on day 21 of the next cycle so I take the chance to have a few weeks off the healthy regime (i.e. drink lots of wine!!!) in between. It sounds like it differs between clinic though. Sending lots of hugs xxxx

Kezzy 3 days!!!! You're so naughty hehe. Its way too early lovely, I think one of the ladies posted a timeline for 3 and 5 day embryos a few days ago and the they won't be releasing the hcg yet. Please don't be disheartened xxx

Fairy, I'm not sure about this but I have long cycles (33 to 38 days) and I ovulate around day 21 so I think the longer your cycles are the later you ovulate as its always around 14 days between ovulation and your period? So if your period is 10 days late it would mean you ovulated later that cycle? I'm not sure but I think I read that somewhere in all my years of googling cycles! Could you ask your clinic to give you a little longer?

Hi to everyone else 🤗


----------



## Fairylight17

Called the clinic who has told me to carry on testing I couldnovulate as late as day 22 if my periods can be 10 days late!! Off to boots I go for more ovulation tests 😂


----------



## Gab1

Thanks Ladies for the best wishes.

I rang the clinic and they said i can start from the first day of period with DR. So hopefully transfer in May. At least i know it worked the embie just stopped growing further. It is all luck thing.

Good luck all with your transfers!


----------



## welshweasel

Oh Gab, I’m sorry. Glad you’ve got a plan though. So I assume you’ll have a bleed soon, once you stop the meds. Do you then have to wait for day one of your next period before you start again?

7dp5dt BFN so I’m out. I’ll ring the clinic on Wednesday and find out how soon we can go again. We’re moving in June so ideally need to use our other two frosties before then.


----------



## Lucieloos

Gab, so sorry, I had a chemical a couple of weeks ago and they are so cruel. You get your hopes up and then it's gone. I'm doing back to back transfers and started again from withdrawal bleed. I did natural cycle last time but this time I'm doing medicated. I don't need to down reg though so that may make a difference. Hopefully it's just a numbers game and we will all get the lucky embryo soon. I have my lining scan on Wednesday so hoping that will go ok as I've already booked flights.

Welsh, really sorry about your bfn. Hope that you can go again straight away.


----------



## LM17

Welsh - I'm really sorry for you too and hope you can get straight onto another cycle.

Fairylight - I'm glad it's not over yet.......Boots profits must be hitting a high this month


----------



## Fairylight17

Welsh- so sorry lovely fingers crossed for a quick turn around for you!! 
Lucie- glad you can get things moving again quickly 
Yes boots are making a killing of me this month this is our 3rd pack 😂


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,

So sorry I haven't been around much but I had the hardest day yesterday. I woke up to brown spotting and although it's not as much yesterday it's still there when I wipe and it drives me crazy  I'm just terrified of it being an ectopic pregnancy because that's how it all started when I had the ectopic exactly one year ago..  it brings back such bad memories


----------



## Fairylight17

Bossy- my lovely I’m so sorry 😣 this is such an awful and hard experience we’re all in! My thoughts are with you sending some positive thoughts! Big hugs lovely lady! Xx


----------



## katie kitten

LM-Congratulations! That is Fantastic!!

Bossy-could it be implantation bleeding? Do your clinic do any early scans? 

Welsh- really sorry lovely, hope you can go again asap!

Fairy-glad your clinic have let you keep testing! Hope youve got a Boots card!

Afm-I had my monitoring scan today. My lining is 13, they said that they look for 8 and above so they were happy but then they went to double check that it wasn't too thick but my consultant is happy with it and so my ET is booked for 3rd April. I'm so relieved! I thought I hadn't responded to the progynova. I have been told to start all the other meds on Thursday (Lentogest, Clexane, Crinone and Utrogestne (?!) ) as well as continuing with the progynova ... so many drugs!!! 

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok! x


----------



## Candylane

Congrats LM, fantastic news!

Welsh, there still is hope for you...

Bossy, please god it's just implantation bleeding.

Gab, I'm pretty sure I had a CP too this month. It's so frustrating you get so excited (and very nervous) seeing the positive for it then to disappear. I had a medicated FET in Feb and I went straight into a natural FET in March.

I'm back at the clinic tomorrow for my blood test. The only positive that I can take from this is at least I made it to a CP, it's the closest I got to a pregnancy since I started TTC 18 months ago. 

It was my last frostie, so it's back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## Candylane

I'm sorry fairylight, I meant to reply to you as well.

I really hope it works out for you this month, I did have two months where I ovulated on day 24/25


----------



## Baking Queen

Gab - are you absolutely sure you've had a chemical?  I would get a blood test done to check as all the pregnancy tests detect is whether you are pregnant, not how pregnant you are.  With my little girl, I got a BFP on 5dp5dt but by 8dp5dt it had got really light and I was convinced it was all over so I did an HCG test, which was 46 and doubled to 89 in 48 hours - she's now 16 months old.  I've also done a test in a previous cycle and had a BFN but when I had a blood test my HCG was 42.  
I don't want to give you false hope, but equally unless your test is absolutely negative, I wouldn't say it's over yet.
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Hope everyone is ok! Thinking of all of you, keeping everything crossed! 
AFM- still negative ovulation test but it is getting darker does that mean anything for ovulation tests? I have tried to google it but can’t seem to find much anyone have any thing?? 
The uncertainty of this natural cycle has been very hard going already! Keeping everything crossed I get a positive ovuLtion test really soon or defeinlty next cycle on time!!


----------



## LM17

I've definitely got everything crossed for you Fairylight.  Hopefully all this waiting will be worth it!

BQ - that's very good advice.  How are you doing?

Candylane - I'm sorry to hear you had a chemical and hope you can cycle again soon.

Katie kitten - that's a great lining - well done you!  You must be excited to have a transfer date now.

Bossy - I'm sorry you're having such a tough time.  How many days past transfer and past trigger/booster are you now?

I hope everyone else is doing ok.

I had my first Beta today and it came back at 659!  The clinic was shocked at how high it was and now my mum is really worried about it being twins!  

x


----------



## Fairylight17

Yay very exciting LM! Congratulations again!! Thank you lovely I have everything crossed too but what will be will be I guess!!xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats lm. How many days post transfer are you? That sounds like a lovely beta  

I tested again this morning I am out of control. Still Bfn. Trying to stay positive  but it's so hard when all I keep seeing is negative results. Just wish I had the will.power to resist testing but I really don't.. hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## LM17

I’m 10 days past transfer kezzy. 
I’m really hoping that line starts appearing soon for you. 
X


----------



## kezzywoo

Maybe twins for.you hun. My beta at 12dp5dt was 686 and I thought that was high. Ah me to hun. I just don't see it happening now. I shouldn't test should.of just tried to stay in my.pupo positivity bubble. When will you have scan hun? Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - ooooo I think twinnies!   Mine was 354 last time on day 10 and 250 on day 11 this time. X


----------



## Bossy

Fairylight thank you so much forcyiir kind words and hope you won't have to wait for much longer!!!! Natural Fet s seem so much harder 

Katie wonderful  news about your lining, 3rd if April will be here before you know it! I will definitely have an early scan if I'm pregnant to rule out an ectopic...

Candylane I'm so sorry to hear about your CP  this is my last frostie as well, and I'll have to start all over if this doesn't work.. praying it's just implantation bleeding ..

Lm your beta sounds great xx I'm so happy for you, maybe there are 2 beans cooking in there, so lovely! I'm 8dp5dt and 7 days since the trigger shot 

Kezzywoo it's still too early for testing, don't be upset and don't lose hope just yet, everything can change over the next few.days xx

Afm taking one day at a time.. I'm having all sorts of pain ,  back pain,  period pain, cramps... sometimes it hurts on my right side and I'm just terrified of it being an ectopic.. really don't know, very confused,  maybe it's all in my head! Still spotting but seems less every day..  I think I'll test tomorrow and put an end to this misery


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bossy - I’m so pleased the spotting is reducing and all sorts of pains happen in normal pregnancy too - although I completely understand why you are concerned given what happened before.. When can they establish if it’s ectopic? Would you need to wait for a scan or can they tell from bloods? X


----------



## Bossy

Shiny I'll be having a few beta bloods done and usually if they double as they should than it's probably not an ectopic.. on my previous ectopic they didn't double as they should from the start.. and once I'll reach hcg of 2000 I can go and have an early scan just to make sure it's in the uterus.. that's if I'm pregnant, guess we'll see tomorrow


----------



## LM17

My scan is 16th April kezzy. Will you test daily now? 

Bossy - are you testing again tomorrow? I’m really hopeful for you. 🤞

X


----------



## Lucieloos

LM, I think you have at least twins in there! Have you looked at the beta database? The average hcg for 15dpo with twins is 370. Maybe triplets &#129315;
http://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/twins


----------



## LM17

Ha ha, now you’re scaring me!! 😂


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lm - triplets?!  Can I be there when you tell your Mum please?   x

Bossy - have everything crossed for you. Good luck testing tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## LM17

Shiny - you can tell her while I run!! 😂


----------



## Bossy

You ladies make me laugh with the mother thing )))))) 

Please keep your fingers crossed for a positive tomorrow!!


----------



## LM17

Ha ha, I make my mum sound like an ogre but she’s not really! She just worries about me managing on my own.

Bossy - I can’t tell you how much everything I have is crossed for you!! 

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Me too bossy!!! Xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Keeping everything crossed for you Bossy!! 

AFM- getting crazy with ovulation tests, so I had some cheap tests in my cupboard which I though ahh I try one of those they are 20mui sensitivity and to my very surprise it was positive so I though ah will try again later so a few hours late I did another one and again it was positive at the same time I use one of the boots tests and it was negative ( a definite line but not as dark as the control line) I’m really really confused. Almost too scared to call the clinic to see what they say!!


----------



## LM17

What sensitivity are the Boots ones?


----------



## Fairylight17

I can’t find it any where.. 🤔


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fairy - I would be inclined to go by boots ones. Maybe it will show surge by the morning? If not, perhaps best to call anyway and they can do another scan. Sounds like you’re getting there   I only use digi ovulation kits   x


----------



## Fairylight17

I will call them in the morning anyway now! Clinic told me not to get the expensive/digit ones  they want the ones with lines typically! Will still do my night test and morning and see what they say!! Fingers crossed 🤞🏼


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Good luck! X


----------



## Katie83

Ah Welsh I'm really sorry hun, I hope that you are able to move on to another cycle quickly xxx

Bossy it sounds like you're having such a difficult time, I'm praying that the aches and bleeding are all down to implantation and that everything is okay. Sending you big hugs and so many positive vibes for your test tomorrow 😘

KatieK excellent news on your lining and yay that you have a transfer date!!

Lucieloo so sorry to hear about your cp, that is so cruel. Good luck for your scan tomorrow xx

Fairy, I've bought internet cheapies in the past and found them to be pretty accurate, although so annoying that the digi ones are different!! Good luck with the clinic 2moro!

Candy, I'm really sorry about your cp lovely. This journey is just so hard xx 

Kezzy you're so brave!! I'm too scared to test this early, staying well and truly in my little pupo bubble! Please dont be disheartened though hun, its so early still xxx

LM oh my triplets, imagine!!! I have been having a good giggle at the comments about your mums reaction, thank you ladies for making me smile 😃

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing okay xxx


----------



## Fairylight17

Yay finally, 2 OV tests positive but boots still not quite there so going with the 2 positive! That’s an Asda one and an Amazon one!! 
Calling the clinc in the morning fingers crossed there happy with lining 🤞🏼


----------



## LM17

Woo hoo Fairylight - your patience has paid off!! Fingers crossed you get the green light tomorrow.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hallelujah Fairylight!!!     

That was epic ov testing!   x


----------



## Fairylight17

It’s been a very tense few days and it’s only the beginning!! Thank you for all your patience and comments 😊


----------



## Lucieloos

Yay well done fairly! Glad they are finally positive.

I have my lining scan first thing tomorrow. I'm scared. I've already booked my flights out to czech next week so really hope it goes ok!


----------



## LM17

Good luck Lucieloos!!


----------



## Fairylight17

Good luck lucie! X


----------



## Katie83

Whoop!!! Great news Fairy 🎉😊

Good luck Lucie!!!xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies sorry for the me post but I am freaking out. Did another test this morning and Bfn, I also have really strong period cramps. I just know this cycle is all over. I know I should stop testing but I really couldn't resist. I am gutted xxx


----------



## LM17

KEzzy, pls don’t freak out. It is still early. Try to hold out for another couple of days at least. I’ve had cramps every day pretty much since transfer and was convinced last Saturday that AF was going to arrive any second. 
Have hope because there’s every chance this will change for you. Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks lm. I really hope so. I wake up at 5am and test and then test with sensitive cheapies throughout the day. I am out of control. I got my bfp with my son at 6dp5dt so I am dreading test tomorrow as then I will feel for sure that I am out. I just no positivity left. Me and oh are going to see Sam Smith tonight in Manchester and staying over so I may purposely leave my test at home so I can't test in morning with fmu. Hole your okay hun. Sorry to be a moaning myrtle, really don't want to bring the thread down but my partner won't talk about it just says I need to stop testing which I know I do xxx


----------



## LM17

That’s what the thread is for Kezzy - so we can support one another. 
If you can, I would leave your test at home. Enjoy Sam Smith and test on day 7....but I know it’s easier said than done. 
Have you looked at any of the mindfulness apps - they can be quite calming? Mindful ivf and Zita West are one’s I’ve dipped in and out of...
This is such a tough process and it becomes all consuming so don’t beat yourself up about whether you’re testing or not. Give yourself a break, take a deep breath and do what you want to do. Just know that if pregnancy tests were meant to be positive on days 5/6, that is when all of our OTD’s would be. 

X


----------



## Bossy

Ladies it's a BFP! I'm just shocked,  I didn't expect this at all, especially after what happened on Sunday.. feels like a dream! The line wasn't as dark as the control line but it's the darkest I've seen so far with my positives and I'm only 9dp5dt xx I keep looking at it and can't believe it.. still feels like AF is on the way and the back pain is killing me since last night... 

Kezzy hun,  I'm so sorry you're going through this anxiety and pray that you'll get 2 lines on your next test! I love Sam Smith, have a wonderful time and stop testing at least tomorrow, big hug xx 

Good luck with your scan Lucie! 

Fairylight I'm so happy to finally hear the good news, yaaay! Xx


----------



## LM17

Bossy, massive congratulations!! I just had a feeling that you were. I’m so so happy for you!! 
x


----------



## LM17

Transfer:
01/04 - Fairylight
03/04 - Katie Kitten
06/04 - Lucieloos

OTD:
16/3 - Sgpm29 - BFP!!!
21/3 - shiny happy girl - BFP!!!
29/3 - LM17 - BFP!!!
2/4 - Bossy - BFP!!!
2/4 - rosex86
3/4 - Katie83 - BFP!!!
3/4 - kezzywoo

I'm sure I've missed people so let me know if that's the case!


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats bossy amazing news xxxx


----------



## kezzywoo

And thank you both for your words of wisdom I am going to try and enjoy tonight and leave the test at home.! This wait is torturous as you all know xxx


----------



## katie kitten

Congratulations Bossy!! Fantastic news!!

Fairy-whoop whoop! 

Good luck Lucie

Kezzy-I'm sorry you are going through this anxiety, I think you should leave the test at home and try to enjoy Sam Smith (very jealous!!) and your night way. It is still so early.sending you hugs 

LM-thanks for updating your list! I'm so far behind all of you!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Kezzy, sorry the whole process is so stressful. As others have said try and enjoy yourself tonight and leave the test at home if you can.

Bossy, amazing news! Congratulations lovely. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. Lots of bfps on this thread.

I had my scan this morning and it went really well. The lining was 11mm trilaminar so I'm good to go! I want a day 21 transfer so guessing I will start progesterone on Saturday. My lining won't have got too thick by then will it?


----------



## Fairylight17

Yay, transfer booked for Easter Sunday!! Lining measuring 8.8 and is a triple lining yay!! I have opted to have the pessaries (progesterone) just for pierce of mind for myself more than anything!! 
Bossy- yay congratulations loveily, I also had a good feeling!! 
Lucie- yay amazing I’m sure your lining will be alright!!xx


----------



## LM17

Amazing Fairylight! I’m so pleased for you!! 
X


----------



## Lucieloos

That's great news fairly! So excited for you. What a lovely day for transfer.

Emailed my clinic and they said the lining is very nice so all set for transfer a week Friday. Feel really nervous though as I know I will be crushed if our second and last pgs tested embryo doesn't work but I do feel like I've done all I can. I'm having intralipids tomorrow just incase.


----------



## Fairylight17

Lucie- I’m feeling very Similar this is our last first and last frozen blasto and I’m so prettified it won’t work but I have done everything I can possibly do!! Thinking positively and making sure my blasto know how much we want them, make them feel welcome! What’s intralipids??


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes that's all we can do fairly. Intralipids are to dampen down immune system to stop body rejecting embryo.


----------



## Katie83

Yay Bossy amazing news, so happy for you hun 🎉😚🤗 

Hope you're feeling a bit better Kezzy, its so hard isnt it? I watched a film yesterday set in the 80s (I think!) and you had to leave the pregnancy test for 2 hours before it showed the result, so glad we live in these times lol!!

LM you're so lovely to keep posting the dates, thank you so much!! So happy there are some more that can be added soon too.

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're doing okay. 

Afm I'm seriously considering testing tomorrow, is it still to early at 6dp5dt dp you think? My hubby has made me promise I wont until Monday but I just dont think I can hold out that long. Maybe I will do Friday as its bank holiday so i'm not at work. So scared of another negative though, I just cant imagine it ever being positive anymore.


----------



## Lucieloos

Katie, if you use a frer it should show up tomorrow. Mine have showed at 4dpt and 6dpt. Wishing you lots of luck. I'm terrible for testing I start within a few days of transfer but if it's good news I would rather know straight away than put myself through extra days of waiting and stress.


----------



## Katie83

Thanks Lucie - I only have a clear blue one and 2 that the hospital gave us that look kinda basic so have ordered a FRER to come on Friday (thank god for amazon prime!!) Depending on when it arrives I might try to hold out until Saturday...we'll see 🙊☺


----------



## Lucieloos

Yeah I wouldn't bother testing early with those ones. Frer are the only ones that are reliable that early on.


----------



## LM17

Katie - I'd try to hold out until Saturday if you can.  Day 8 should give you a sign...

Great news for you too Lucieloos! I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Fairylight17

Katie- keeping everything crossed for you!! Any symptoms yet?? I also used FRER and got my positive at 8dp!! The longer the better then hopefully you won’t question it xx


----------



## Katie83

Thanks ladies, day 8 is Saturday so I'll try to hold out until then! Fairy, I don't think I've had any symptoms that couldnt also be the drugs - sore boobs and just today a dull ache and period pain style cramps. I dont remember having them before so got excited but then read thats probably just the progesterone pessaries and got deflated again!


----------



## SGPM29

Hi all
Just wanted to say I’m still following you all and I’m so pleased for all the further BFPs
and I’m sending all my thoughts to those that this time haven’t got a BFP. Stay strong and calm (well as calm as you can!!) to those waiting for OTD. Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies. Just on the way home from Sam Smith concert. It was Amazing. After saying that I wouldn't test i did sneak a frer in my bag. I did it in the hotel this morning stark white so I went back to bed. On my return however I saw the faintest of shadows. I screamed for my partner who said he can see it to. So now I don't know what to think, it's defo a step in the right direction. May test tonight and see what happens. Any advice ladies? Could it just be an evap line? 

Did you test Katie? 

Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

How many dpt are you how kezzy?


----------



## Fairylight17

Kezzy- glad you enjoyed Sam Smith! That’s defo a step in the right direction as they say a line is a line so keeping everything crossed! When I got my first pair be with FRER it was very faint like you explained just a shadow! I would test again tomorrow morning tbh give the HCG now time to increase!! Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

I am 6dp5dt today. I got my bfp with my son at 6dp5dt and although it was faint it was darker than this. I just want to pre on sticks all day lol xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes 6dpt is when I got mine with my daughter it was fairly faint but could easily see it. Do another one this evening. Mine were darker in the evenings this early on.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy!!!!! If it is pink in colour, it’s not an an evap  - you don’t get them with frer apart from the first half hour of so you can see the second line but it’s not pink (if that makes sense). 

Keep testing with your frer! Remember colour can vary throughout day so for comparing lines, best to test at same time each day. You can fill your boots if you just want to test again though 🤣. 

My beta was lower on my FET bfp than my fresh bfp. Have read that FET embryos sometimes are a bit slower - as you would be if you’d be frozen! X


----------



## kezzywoo

Does anyone know how to upload pictures so I can show you? Xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Go to reply and at the bottom there is a plus sign in a box which says attachments and other options click on that then find the picture and upload!xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Oh it’s changed I don’t know sorry!


----------



## Katie83

Eeeeeek Kezzy!!!! Oh I so hope this is your bfp!! I dont know about photos sorry hun, will you test again tonight?

I didnt test yet, need to wait for my FRER to arrive first, am going to try to hold out until Saturday, only 2 days but feels like an eternity!!!


----------



## kezzywoo

I think I may go on abit of a drinking strike today lol. Try and test again later. My partner and mum can see it but it is ridiculously faint. More of a shadow than a line. I am so.hoping this is it! Yep 2 days certainly does feel like an eternity. I have everything crossed for you Katie. 
Thanks to everyone else aswell. Is everyone okay? Xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy - could you change your profile pic?? No idea how to upload pics! 

X


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes just change your profile pic kezzy and add it there


----------



## kezzywoo

I have done it but you can't see it at all  does look a tad darker in reality but still a squinter.  I still have horrendous af pains but also nausea today. Xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy - it’s too fuzzy when you zoom in so I can’t see it. That always happens with pics though! If you can see a line, I’m sure it’s the start of something. If there was no hcg, it would be completely white. Xx


----------



## LM17

I can't zoom in enough on my PC but a line is a line.........  that this is the start of things for you Kezzy!!


----------



## Lucieloos

It's too small for me to see to but as the others have said if you can see it and it's pink then sounds good. Definitely do another one later.


----------



## Diamond1

Well biggest shock of my life today, just had the phonecall BFP ! Had been in tears in the clinic asking about next steps due to af pains and negative test day7. That will teach me to test early still in shock!


----------



## LM17

Amazing news Diamond - congratulations!! 

And a great lesson for all us early testers!! 

X


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats diamond xxx


----------



## Fairylight17

Congratulations diamond!!


----------



## Bossy

Diamond what a wonderful news!!!! Congratulations honey and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx 

Kezzy I can almost see that faint second line in the photo, really hope this is the begging of something beautiful for you


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Diamond - congratulations!!!! Love a surprise bfp   xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

I'm confused now I tested again on a sensitive 10ml test and it's bfn. No sign of a line  xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Kezzy a FRER tests at 6.4 ml I believe so much more  sensitive I would use another FRER first urine tomorrow loveily x


----------



## katie kitten

Congratulations Diamond! Fantastic news!!!

Fingers crossed for you Kezzy xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy - fairy is right. Dont bother with anything other than frer at this stage.  X


----------



## Lucieloos

Kezzy, don't bother with the cheaply ones they are useless. They've always been a good couple of days behind my frers and no way would they show this early.


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies. The cheap one says that it's ultra sensitive so does that still.mean that it's not great for early testing? I have a frer out for tomorrow morning. Gonna try and not wee between now and 6am to try and get a good result. Will keep you all posted. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes they say ultra sensitive but believe me they aren't. I got my bfp 6dpt with frer but the cheaply was 8 or 9dpt before even a faint line showed on the cheapy. Stick to frers for testing this early. Good luck.


----------



## Katie83

Yay congrats diamond, so happy for you!!

Good luck for tomorrow kezzy, am keeping everything crossed for you hun 😚


----------



## kezzywoo

Not good news ladies. The line is barely there. I don't know what to think. Maybe a chemical. I am distraught. Its that invisible i would have to say it's a bfn  xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy - is it more noticeable than yesterday’s? X


----------



## Lucieloos

Sorry to hear that kezzy it's so tough


----------



## LM17

How many days are you now Kezzy?


----------



## Katie83

Oh Kezzy I'm so sorry xxx I don't want to give you false hope but I think 7dpt is still early enough for things to change. I think Diamond said she had a bfn at 7dpt and went on to get a bfp. Thinking of you lovely xxx


----------



## Baking Queen

I’m out ladies. I started getting BFPs at 6dp5dt but they haven’t darkened so I’ve had another chemical. Thought we’d conquered all this with the immunes treatment but it appears not. 
Take care everyone.
BQ. xx


----------



## kezzywoo

I'm 7dp5dt today. No the line is the weakest one compared to yesterday's fmu and yesterday's pm. It is barely there. Only could see it when I took the test apart. I'm devastated. Cxx


----------



## Lucieloos

So sorry kezzy and BQ I had a chemical a few weeks back and they are awful so cruel to get hopes up for it to turn negative again.


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies,

I tested again today and there's definitely still a visible second line but it didn't get any darker since 3 days ago.. it just looks the same, not fainter but not darker.. do you think there's something wrong? Do they always get darker? I used clear blue with the + sign  

Kezzy I'm so sorry about the test  but just know you're very lucky to have your baby, a lot of us here don't even dream of having that. Don't be down honey xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Bossy, it does normally get darker hun but use a frer rather than clear blue they are more accurate. I know what you are saying kezzy is lucky to have a baby and of course she is as I know it's what everybody here wants more than anything and it eases the pain but infertility doesn't get any easier second time around. I'm sure kezzy feels her family isn't complete and wants to give her little one a sibling which so many others are able to do with ease. The heartache and all the problems still remain and it's still devastating although albeit in a slightly different way.


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks lucieloos, I am extremely lucky to have my son, feel blessed every day that after 5 failed cycles we got him. And looking at him does take some of the heartbreak away. I think I just got.my hopes up yesterday seeing a faint line and thought that it would be darker today. Thanks for everyone's kind words xxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bossy - I use a frer. The line should get darker. 

BQ - I’m so sorry hon. Must be so hard watching that line fade.   Take some comfort from the fact you can get pregnant. Have a large vino tonight. Xx

Kezzy -   I’m really hoping this changes. Having a little one definitely helps but that maternal urge to have another baby is always there and I totally get why your hopes were up with the line yesterday. You will get your second baby xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks shiny. I have tested again this afternoon and it's pretty much the same as this morning can see something very faint if I turn to the side and go to the light. I think I am going to stop testing now and wait till otd. I feel af may be here soon so will test on otd if she doesn't show. All the best to everyone. Xxx


----------



## Fairylight17

Kezzy and baking I’m sorry ladies hoping things change for you both! Thinking of you both and keeping everything crossed it will change for you both such a heart breaking time!! Keep us updated ladies xx
AFM- due to miscarrying last time I asked the clinc again about pessaries who said I could have them but would have to pay for them this is my last chance on the NHS so opted to have them to be save I have enough to last until I’m 9 weeks if it works! I’m feeling very nervous already but trying to be positive! Sunday can’t come soon enough!!


----------



## Katie83

I'm so sorry BQ, this is just such a cruel journey, I really hope it changes for you. Big hugs xxx

Bossy, hang in there. I don't know how quickly the line would darken but if its still there it sounds like there is still a good chance, I expect it is different for different people maybe? Thinking of you xxx

Kezzy stay strong lovely, if you hold out until otd I will hold out with you if that would help in any way? My FRER arrived today so I was going to test tomorrow at 8dpt but to be honest I'm so frightened of the result I don't mind waiting a bit longer!

Oooo fairy not long to go now! I feel like having your transfer Easter Sunday is going to be a good omen, I really hope it is 😚xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing okay xxx


----------



## Baking Queen

Thank you - it won’t change now. This was our 11th cycle. We were blessed with our little girl on our last cycle and I didn’t really expect to be so lucky again. It’s been hard as DH wouldn’t accept the lines were getting lighter until this morning.
Be kind to yourselves ladies.
BQ. xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thank you fairylight. I wish you all the luck in the world for Sunday. And good idea with the pessaries you may aswell throw everything at the cycle. I always bled early so I had extra progesterone support too. 

Katie, that is so lovely. I however wouldn't want you to hold out in my account as I clearly can't be trusted with the pee sticks. Lol. Seriously gonna try and not do one tomorrow but we shall see. I have had horrendous cramps today and just convinced af is here. Do you Think you will manage to hold.out till Tuesday? Xxx


----------



## LM17

BQ - I'm so sorry. It seems so unfair.  I wish you every success if you decide to try again. X

Kezzywoo - what a trying time you're going through. 9dp5dt is when they say a test is pretty conclusive so I'll carry on keeping things crossed for you! I hope it does change. 

Katie - you are so sweet offering to wait to test. What a lovely person you are! How are you feeling?

How is everyone else doing?

x


----------



## Katie83

Oh BQ thats heartbreaking, you have been through so much. I know nothing can make this any easier for you at the moment but I'm thinking of you and praying that you are able to complete your little family soon. Take care of yourself lovely xxx

Haha Kezzy you do make me chuckle with your peeing on a stick, I so hope you get your bfp 2moro lovely (we both know you will be testing 2moro lol) xxx We've decided to go to the coast for a couple of days to distract us (me!) so I am feeling like I could try and wait...I think Monday would be better for me though as I have to go to work Tuesday and not sure I could put on a brave face if its bad news again.

Aw LM, everyone is lovely on this thread xx I'm feeling okay thanks hun, desperately willing some symptoms to show up but I dont think there's anything that couldnt just be the drugs. I might try eating some undercooked chicken thighs 😉 How are you feeling?


----------



## kezzywoo

Sorry Katie. I tested. I knew I would. Somebody needs to lock me in my room. I was up at 4am rummaging for tests around the house.  I found two. The frer came up like it did on 6dp5dt very slight lime after around 2 minutes. I also did cb digi which was bfn. I am thinking it's been a chemical. I'm feeling slightly better about it today. What will be will be. I have two tests left so I have given them to my mum cause all I am doing is torturing myself. There not getting darker on frer and I am bfn on everything else. If I don't bleed I will test on Tuesday. But already thinking about next cycle. We have 4 frosties left. Does anyone know the typical time you have to wait between medicated fet cycles? Good luck Katie when ever you decide to tested. Hi to everyone else. Xxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy -   My clinic will let me do back to back FET's. That's great that you still have 4 frosties - fx you won't need them though. I'm glad that you're feeling more at peace with it today - i've always found that i need one day to deal with it then i can move forward into planning mode.


----------



## Lucieloos

Kezzy, glad you are feeling more at peace. I always find planning helps me move forward too. My clinic also allows back to back fets which is what I am doing at the moment.


----------



## LM17

Kezzy- I echo what the other ladies say. 
I’m glad you’re feeling a bit better today. I normally have a day of wallowing and then I’m planning for the next straight away. I’ve also done back to back medicated fet’s. 
x


----------



## Fairylight17

Kezzy- I’m sorry lovely, thinking of you! 

AFM- I’m dreading tomorrow, I have period pain sensation on and off since last night and worried that I will bleed and the blasto won’t have time to settle down, although I am on the pessaries! I really don’t know what to do! I’m also not sure if it’s just in my head urgh the unknown is horrible! Any of you experienced this??


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Lucie loos. Well my partner has woke up and thinks the line is the darkest yet. Don't get me wrong it's still very light just wish I knew how to upload a pic for a second opinion. Either way what will be will be xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Fairly, it's quite common to feel like af is coming during early pregnancy I've had it before too with a bfp but that's the awful thing about the 2ww you just don't know. Thinking positive thoughts for you.

Kezzy, do you have flickr account or any other type of online photo album thing where you could upload the photo and post a link for us to see? I don't want to sound negative but I think by now it should be a pretty clear line and really easy to see. With my chemical I could see the lines clearly but I knew they weren't as dark as they should have been for 7 and 8 dpt.


----------



## Fairylight17

Lucie I haven’t had transfer yet it is tomorrow lovily! They have gone now thinking there in my head because I keep seeing stories of people getting their period day before transfer with natural cycles!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy - can you login via a laptop? Must be options to upload a photo above the smiley face options x


----------



## Lucieloos

Fairly, sorry getting confused with everyone! I did a natural cycle last time and was fine. I'm sure you will be too. Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Lucieloos

You can't upload photos onto the forum you can only link to its location on another website such as flickr


----------



## kezzywoo

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kezlewis1991/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## kezzywoo

Don't know if that works. I honestly think I am clutching at straws though xx


----------



## Little.old.me

Hi can I join this group please 
So I got my bfp 2 weeks ago. Am using progesterone, Injecting fragmin and still on progynova .. anyway since I 
Have had my embryo transfer I keep bleeding. Sometimes it’s dark red like old blood and sometimes it’s fresh blood ... I spoke too clinic and they said it could be me catching my uterus with the progesterone stick ... I have my first scan on the 10th April. 

Can’t wait too get too know you ladies. Good luck on our journeys ❤


----------



## Little.old.me

Kezzy I used the clear blue digital pregnancy test. Every time. They pretty much accurate. Maybe u can try that x it also tells you how many weeks you are x hope that helps


----------



## Lucieloos

Kezzy, yes there's definitely a line there it's very faint for 8dpt though and similar to mine with the chemical but hopefully you will be luckier than me. I think you really need to get bloods done so you can see the hcg level and if it's doubling then you will know what's going on. 

Littleoldme, really hope the bleeding stops and your scan goes well.


----------



## kezzywoo

Welcome little old me. I tried the cb digi today it said not pregnant. It must of been a chemical unfortunately. Congrats on your bfp and sorry to hear about the bleeding. Bleeding in early.preg is very common. What route are you using progesterone? Xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey kezzy - the link works. It does look super faint though love.  There's a chart somewher that lists average hcg per day and by 13dpo ( think you're 8dp5dt?) it's 86. Look at the detabase.info site. Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies I am just clutching at straws I know. Chemicals see so cruel xx


----------



## kezzywoo

I have put Thursdays test there for comparison. I am going to try and get a beta but not sure where to try with it being so early. Will the go do them xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

It does look darker than thursdays but I'm not sure lovely. Do you have a fertility clinic near you that does blood tests or some baby bond places do them if you give your nearest one a ring. Gps are hit and miss to be honest depends if you have a really nice sympathetic one. I always get mine done privately.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy - does your clinic do private treatment too? If so, they should do it for a charge. My GP do some private stuff too but not all do. It is super faint for 8dp hon - just looked at my stick from that day and it’s not as dark as the control line but probably half as dark if that makes sense. That’s not to say this isn’t a positive - might just be very slow starter or low hcg. I haven’t had a chemical before so can’t compare.  

It’s typical it’s the holiday weekend isn’t it... x


----------



## Lucieloos

It does look very similar to my chemical I have to say and I also got bit pregnant on a digi which means hcg would be less than 10.


----------



## Fairylight17

Just had the phone call from the embryologist and they are taking my blasto out of the freezer at 9:30 in the morning expected call between 11 and 11:30 eek getting real now!!xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Exciting fairy light!!! Sleep well tonight - before the tww madness begins!

Hope your little Easter chicken thaws  beautifully and you have a smooth transfer. X


----------



## Fairylight17

Thanks shinny!! Will keep you all updated xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck fairylight xxx


----------



## Bossy

Good luck fairylight!!!! I hope this will be your Easter miracle xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fairy - try not to worry about the cramps. I’m sure it’s the pessaries. Xx

Bossy - did you test again today? X


----------



## Katie83

Haha Kezzy I have visions of you rummaging around the house at 4am looking for tests 😂I'm so sorry the line hasn't gotten any darker yet though hun, I could see your pic and although its faint I think some embryos can take a little longer than others to fully implant - I downloaded a film a while ago on amazon prime called one more shot about a couple that went through IVF and it worked on the 3rd try (donor embryo) but no one thought it had as the line was so faint and they couldnt even tell from the scan if it had worked, but it got there and they had their little one in the end. I really hope your little embie is just taking its time and it gets darker soon xxx

Welcome little old me 🤗Congrats on your bfp, I really hope the bleeding stops soon, I have read that bleeding in early pregnancy is quite common so hopefully all is okay xx

Good luck for 2moro Fairy!! So exciting, am keeping everything crossed for a smooth transfer and looking forward to welcoming you to the 2ww!

Afm, I have gone to the coast for an overnight stay with hubby and doing my best to take my mind of the waiting! I had a dream last night that my period came and I was drinking red wine - think my subconscious is trying to look for the positives if this doesnt work! I left my FRER at home so it looks like I'll be testing Monday at 10dp5dt, actually can't believe I've held out this long!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all okay xxx


----------



## Bossy

Shiny I didn't get the chance to do it today but I'll do it tomorrow morning no doubt! 

Katie I've also seen one shot and it truly gives you hope doesn't it? Enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Katie so proud of you for waiting! You have some willpower! My tests have now been confiscated and I feel.so unsettled lol. Hope you have a lovely weekend and I wish you all.the luck in the world for Monday. I have a good feeling for you xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Fairly, wishing you lots of luck for getting your little Easter chick on board tomorrow!


----------



## Fairylight17

Thank you ladies!
Quick question I have been feeling rather sicky since last night and still today can the progesterone pessaries make you feel sick or is it maybe something I have picked up??


----------



## Little.old.me

Bare with me .. am trying too get hang of this n remember names ☺
The progesterone Iam using can only be used through the vagina. They diff from the last 2 ones i used .. apparently better ... 
kezzy don’t your clinic give you a blood test after certain days you’ve had your transfer ? Too see if you are pregnant? 
Fingers eyes and everything cross for you kezzy 

Fairylight extra extra good luck 

And the rest of you thank you for your wishes ❤ 

I just want my scan date too come quickly now. Waiting game is horrible.


----------



## Fairylight17

Thank you little  🤞🏼
I can imagine a lot of  waiting and when you so desperate to know it’s really hard!! Keep us posted when did you get your BFP??


----------



## Little.old.me

I had my transfer x2 frozen eggs. On the 14th March then on the 9th day I did pregnancy test at home. Which positive. On the 10th day I did my blood test with clinic they gave me bfp .. hgc was 75. So asked me too come back 2 days later for another test just too make sure. Which I did. The hcg level shot upto 289 .. does that make sense ? 

Am trying too get use the abbreviation here. But getting confused 😐


----------



## Fairylight17

Wow that was good! Have you spoken to your clinic about the bleeding?? What did they say? How do you feel in your self?? Think you could been seen by the early pregnancy clinc from 6 weekss they should refer you because of the bleeding!! X


----------



## LM17

Welcome little old me! The waiting is so horrible....only 10 days to go - hopefully it passes quickly. 

Fairy light - good luck for your transfer tomorrow. I hope it goes well! 

Katie - I hope you're having a lovely time. 

I hope you other ladies are doing well!

x


----------



## Fairylight17

Thanks LM how are you ?


----------



## LM17

I'm doing well thanks. I'm trying very hard not to analyse every ache and niggle. It's obviously a bit nerve wracking having suffered a loss before but i'm managing to stay on the right side of positive I think!


----------



## Fairylight17

Good on you lovily!! I can imagine I will be exactly the same if I get another BFP! Do you have a date for scan yet??


----------



## LM17

Funnily enough I've been absolutely fine until today but I've had a day to myself so probably too much time on my hands!
My scan is on 16th. I've got intralipids and acupuncture next week too. I find the various appointments are like little goalposts and help the time pass. 
I'm excited for you for tomorrow - a day for the hope and positivity to begin!


----------



## Little.old.me

Fairylight - the nurse just said I might be catching the uterus when am inserting the pessaries ... I feel sick most days .. I don’t know how am feeling. Mostly anxiety. My husband wanted too use the last 2 frozen eggs we had .. so mainly I did it for him xx but tbh there was no way I was disposing the embryo , I knew I was going too use but just didn’t know when xx and husband kinda twisted my arm 😂😁😁 (it sounds bad don’t it ,sorry)
Early pregnancy clinic  what’s that ? 
I thought after your first scan u go too gp and then u just get transferred too Nhs 
The bleeding isn’t heavy ... it’s only when I wipe myself. Mainly in mornings and afternoons 

Kezza how u feeling now ? 

Someone said hi but can’t remember Name. ☺☺ Hi ❤


----------



## Fairylight17

That makes sense, ealry pregnancy  clinc will see women from 6 weeks who have experience bleeding ect rather than waiting for 12 weeks scan or your scan at the clinic! That’s what happen to me I bled and the clinic referee me to the ealry pregnancy  clinic and they did a scan! sometimes  a nudge is what we need though isn’t it? my parter was the same I was too scared but he gave me  a  gentle reminder why we are doing this and I was ready!! It doesn’t sound bad at all loveily so don’t worry’ 
How is everyone else doing this Easter Sunday! 
I’m awake a nervously awaiting that call eeek fingers crossed our little Easter blasto makes the thaw! They said they’d call between 11 and 11:30!! Come on time go faster 😂


----------



## Little.old.me

Fairylight- I’ll have too give them a call , it’s all just surreal for me right now. 

Good luck babe for today xx excited for you ❤❤❤


----------



## Fairylight17

Had the call blasto is doing very well, 12:15 trasnfer with embryo glue!! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## LM17

Great news Fairylight! Get that little embryo on board!! 
X


----------



## Little.old.me

Woohoo fairylight ❤❤


----------



## Katie83

Yay Fairy, great news!! Good luck for transfer lovely xxx


----------



## Fairylight17

Officially PUPO! Here’s to the next 10 long days of hell!!


----------



## Lucieloos

Yay congratulations fairly! I will be joining you for the second half. Transfer on Friday. I'm excited for the transfer but I'm so nervous about the result. I'm going to be pretty crushed if it doesn't work this time and we've used our 2 tested embryos.


----------



## LM17

Congratulations Fairylight!!


----------



## Little.old.me

Congratulations fairylight. Will you have your blood test in 10 days then ? Or scan ? Xx


----------



## Fairylight17

My clinc just get you to do a pregnancy test after 10 days then if it’s positbe you have a scan about 2/3 weeks later! I will keep my fingers crossed for you Lucie ! 
Thank you ladies Xx


----------



## Katie83

Congrats on being officially PUPO fairy!!!

Guys I can't believe I'm actually getting to say this but we drove back early from the coast and I finally tested this afternoon and it was positive!! I've been crying and laughing for the past hour we just cant believe its finally happened, my first ever bfp!! We don't know what to do with ourselves, just can't believe this is happening!!


----------



## Katie83

Congrats on being officially PUPO fairy!!!

Guys I can't believe I'm actually getting to say this but we drove back early from the coast and I finally tested this afternoon and it was positive!! I've been crying and laughing for the past hour we just cant believe its finally happened, my first ever bfp!! We don't know what to do with ourselves, just can't believe this is happening!!


----------



## Katie83

Congrats on being officially PUPO fairy!!!

Guys I can't believe I'm actually getting to say this but we drove back early from the coast and I finally tested this afternoon and it was positive!! I've been crying and laughing for the past hour we just cant believe its finally happened, my first ever bfp!! We don't know what to do with ourselves, just can't believe this is happening!!


----------



## Katie83

Congrats on being officially PUPO fairy!!!

Guys I can't believe I'm actually getting to say this but we drove back early from the coast and I finally tested this afternoon and it was positive!! I've been crying and laughing for the past hour we just cant believe its finally happened, my first ever bfp!! We don't know what to do with ourselves, just can't believe this is happening!!


----------



## Katie83

Congrats on being officially PUPO fairy!!!

Guys I can't believe I'm actually getting to say this but we drove back early from the coast and I finally tested this afternoon and it was positive!! I've been crying and laughing for the past hour we just cant believe its finally happened, my first ever bfp!! We don't know what to do with ourselves, just can't believe this is happening!!


----------



## Katie83

Oh sorry haha I thought my phone wasnt working didnt mean to post that so many times 😂


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats Katie amazing news. I knew everything would be good. So so please for you xxxx


----------



## Fairylight17

Huge congratulations loveily 😊!! Xx


----------



## LM17

Oh Katie, that’s amazing!! Massive congratulations!! Enjoy every moment. x


----------



## Lucieloos

Wow Katie that's amazing enjoy every minute! Can't believe how many bfps there have been on this thread!


----------



## Little.old.me

Big big congratulations Katie xx so happy for you x 

Fairylight I thought all clinics did a blood test. Too be 100% accurate xxx


----------



## Fairylight17

Nope not ours,! When I got my positive last time they didn’t do a blood test and they booked me in for a scan within 2 weeks! (Which we didn’t make because of the miscarriage)


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Amazing Katie! Your patience paid off. So happy for you xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Our clinic never do blood tests on positive and not very often for negative either I suppose mainly for chemical or if unsure of circumstances


----------



## Little.old.me

Once at our clinic we’ve had our transfer done. They call us in 10 days later too do a blood test and check hcg levels. And tell us too avoid doing test at home. 

All clinics are diff o guess. That’s why when you ladies talking about chemicals etc I don’t know what it means  x


----------



## Bossy

Katie aww I'm so so happy for you!! Congrats on your first bfp honey!!!! DH and I were the same when we saw it was a positive,  didn't know what to do or say to each other))) so lovely !! 

Fairylight congrats on being Pupo,  hope be 2ww will fly by!!! 

Afm tomorrow is my Otd and I finally had the courage to do that digital today and it said pregnant 2 3 weeks so I guess that's good. I still can't believe I'm actually pregnant


----------



## Katie83

Thank you so much for all your lovely messages ladies, I don't know what I would have done without you these past few weeks xxx

Bossy yay!!! I just knew things would work out for you, congratulations lovely xxx

Kezzy, I have been thinking of you lots today hun, am so hoping you get good news tomorrow or Tuesday if you decide to wait until then 😘xxx


----------



## Little.old.me

Bossy congratulations ❤❤


----------



## Fairylight17

Yay congratulations bossy!! Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

You have done so well waiting Katie. You should be very proud of yourself and im so so so happy you got a positive.
Think I will leave my testing days behind me now till Tuesday lol I have ordered more today to arrive Monday so will test using fmu on Tuesday (if af stays away). Going to ring the clinic Tuesday and discuss back to back cycles. I did ask before and some of you said that you had done back to back however is this the case for medicated cycles including down regging? Xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Kezzy, I've done back to back medicated but I don't down reg.


----------



## Katie83

Ah thank you Kezzy xxx I'm so proud of you for not testing today, you've had such a hard 2ww, am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you for Tuesday xxx

I've had to wait a cycle in between FETs in the past but I think thats because the follow-up appointments have always been after day 21 of my next cycle, so its been too late to start down regging  if that makes sense? I think actually I could have gone back to back if I'd have asked. Big hugs lovely xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Katie.
Lucie do you have any idea when af generally shows up following a chemical? Xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Kezzy, I stopped progesterone and af showed up 4 days later so not long to wait at all.


----------



## kezzywoo

Okay cheers hun. I am on the intramuscular injections aswell as the pessaries so hopefully af will show not long after xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes I was on the same x


----------



## Little.old.me

What is af?


----------



## Fairylight17

AF is auntie flo it’s what people call their periods


----------



## Little.old.me

Oh duh. Silly me 🤦🏽‍♀️☺☺ Thanks babe  x


----------



## Fairylight17

Welcome 😊xx


----------



## katie kitten

Wow big news day! 

Congratulations on being PUPO fairy! I too shall be joining you on Tuesday!! 

Congratulations also to Katie and Bossy!! Fantastic news!

Has anyone else felt like you are very drunk on Utrogestan?


----------



## kezzywoo

So otd is tomorrow but we are going to go out for the day so I have tested today as didn't want to ruin our day out. It is looking darker than it has been but nowhere near as dark as it should be.  So very likely chemical. I have uploaded pic of the progression and there is slight but not alot. Wish clinic was open today so I could get the ball.rollong for the next cycle. Xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kezlewis1991/library/?sort=3&page=1&src=www


----------



## Fairylight17

Yay Katie good luck for Tuesday! I don’t have any experience with utrogestan so can’t comment sorry! 
Kezzy been thinking of you loveily, really hoping it changes for you for tomorrow test!! Glad you are trying to refocus!!


----------



## Little.old.me

Utrogestan i find tagt am very bloated , irritated and full of air  x


----------



## Bossy

Omg ladies!!!!!!!! Hcg is 915!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm shocked,  I just cannot believe it's so high!!! So far I've only had hcg around 100... I will have another one done on Wednesday to check the doubling, I'm hoping with all my heart it will be ok!


----------



## Lucieloos

Kezzy, yes you need to get it checked asap to rule out ectopic. I've had one of those too and the line was getting darker but nowhere near as much as it should whereas with my chemical it got a little bit darker but only over about 2 days and then it started getting lighter.

Bossy, that sounds a brilliant beta. How many dpt are you?


----------



## Bossy

Lucie I'm 14dp5dt. Today was my Otd


----------



## Lucieloos

Bossy, that sounds really good. On my successful pregnancy I had hcg of 1015 on 14dpt so more or less the same!


----------



## Fairylight17

Yay Bossy that’s amazing so happy for you!! 
First day since trasnfer and already hating the 2ww 🙈😂


----------



## Little.old.me

Woohoo bossy go girl ❤

Fairylight the waiting game is torture 😒


----------



## katie kitten

That is fantastic Bossy!! So pleased for you xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bossy!!!! Brilliant beta! How many days are you? Sounds like a very strong bubba. Congrats and try to enjoy your bfp. Xxx


----------



## Bossy

Awww thank you so much for your lovely posts ladies, I can feel all the positive energy! 

Shiny I'm 14dp5dt,  otd was today


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Oh my goodness - such a late otd! I did wonder why your beta was soooo high! Has the spotting stopped? X


----------



## Little.old.me

BOssy were u getting spotting as well ? 

Am still getting it. Just went too the bathroom and wiped myself and this time was quite abit fresh blood but nothing in my underwear. My moods are so bad as well. 

Think I need call clinic tomoz


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies

How is everyone doing? There seems to have been a lot of activity!!

Bossy - I'm so thrilled for you. 

Little old me - it's probably best to call your clinic if only to put your mind at ease. Did you say you'd had spotting since transfer?

Fairy light - hang in there. When is your OTD?

Kezzywoo - I'm sorry that this has been such an uncertain time for you. I hope the clinic give you good advice tomorrow. 

x


----------



## Little.old.me

Lm17 yes I have had spotting since transfer .. it’s on and off ..  x


----------



## Bossy

Shiny yes, my clinic has very late Otd,  2 whole weeks no matter fresh or frozen. The spotting stopped completely and the cramps seem to ease of .. they've been less intense since yesterday, hope that's a good sign. When I had the miscarriage he cramping never stopped  

Little old yes I've had spotting around 7 days after transfer and it lasted for about 3 days, very scary. The clinic said it's just implantation bleeding... hope it's the same for you!!


----------



## Little.old.me

Thanks bossy xx I think it’s either that or when inserting the pessaries am catching the uterus with the stick ... 
I had forgotten how stressful this can be x


----------



## Katie83

Amazing bossy! So happy for you after such a stressful (and long!) 2ww xxx

Kezzy I so hope you're doing okay lovely, this uncertainty must be so hard for you, I will be thinking of you 2moro and praying so hard that the line darkens some more 😗xx

Good luck for 2moro Katie!!

Sorry you're having such a difficult time Little old me, I really hope things start to settle down for you soon xxx

Oh Fairy it really is the longest 11 days isn't it? Hang in there lovely and look after yourself xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all okay!


----------



## Fairylight17

LM- my official test day is 10/5 eeek!! 
Little old me- do you have cramps have you done anymore pregnancy tests? 
Bossy- think its best to wait abit later I guess it’s more of a clear answer by then! 
AFM- few twinges this afternoon/evening maybe over thinking/feeling things already! Forgot how much I hated this part of ivf and the pure torture of it all!!


----------



## Little.old.me

Am getting slight cramps xxx I haven’t done a test Since last week. Will do one in morning .. when U on so much medication it’s so hard too tell what or why you getting these issues.. as all side effects are linked too it  x  Av been feeling nauseous through the day. Settles tea time. Am eating more than I normally do .. fairylight your right it’s torture x 

Fairylight I keep getting twinges too n butterflies. Am like oooo what’s this lol 

Kezzy hope your ok xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks for all the messages. I am okay. Feeling much better today. What will be will be. I have done everything I can and nothing will change the outcome. Good luck to everybody waiting for scans and those in the torturous wait. I have always been an early tested but my my advice to everyone would be don't do it lol. This one for me has been torturous. Best of luck to you all. Will keep checking back in to see how you all get on. Lots of love kez xxx


----------



## Fairylight17

I too will be an early tester I’m sure kezzy! Not quite as early as you were though 😂 around 6 days past!! Bigs hugs to you lovely xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Morning ladies. Well today is otd and I am more confused than ever http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kezlewis1991/media/20180403_050133_zpszqh8phqm.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
Can anyone advise what is going on? Xxxx


----------



## Little.old.me

Kezzy maybe u was testing too early hence the lines weren’t showing ? X 
I can see 2 lines on your first pregnancy test xx good luck babe x 

Av just done another test and mine says pregnancy 3+ weeks ... x


----------



## LM17

Wow Kezzy - this is looking very positive!! Maybe you had a late implanter - it happens! Will you have a blood test today?


----------



## Fairylight17

Yay kezzy that’s brilliant news congratulations xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Little old me that’s a really good sign yay xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy - sounds like a bfp! Congrats mrs!!! 

Maybe get beta done for peace of mind? 

Little old me - that’s great!  Xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Kezzy, sorry I don't mean to be the negative one here but please please make sure you get blood tests done to make sure your hcg is doubling properly. This is exactly what happened to me with my ectopic, I even got up to 2-3 on the digi but lines were never as dark as they should be. I really hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Little.old.me

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Bossy

Kezzy I can definitely see the second line there but as Lucieloos said when I had the ectopic it was the same, the lines were not getting darker but digital came up pregnant.  Just go and have some bloods done for the peace of mind. Fingers crossed this is it for you honey xx


----------



## Jingles1985

Hi Ladies

can I join in? currently 7dp 5dt and going stir crazy. This is my 4th FET and it only gets harder. Really feel like the hormone supplements are affecting me this time. So crampy, so emotional! URGH! anyone else due to test on or around the 9th?


----------



## Little.old.me

Hey jingles welcome xxx I feel you babe xx am feeling the same xx am on verge ov breakdown ... my moods are terrible. 

Am due my first scan on the 10th xxxxx 

Good luck babe x


----------



## Fairylight17

Hey jingles welcome!! Hope things settled soon for you and fingers crossed it’s all worth it for you this time!!xx


----------



## Katie83

Oh Kezzy I am praying for you that this is it, it sounds like you need to get bloods done to know for sure, I'm so sorry you're going through all this xxx

Welcome jingles, sorry to hear you are having such a tough 2ww, you are in the right place though, this is such a supoortive group I'm not sure what I'd have done without everyone!!

Little old me thats great news on the test hun but sorry to hear you're feeling so emotional.

Hope you're surviving okay so far Fairy, the twinges sound positive!!

Hi to everybody else, hope you're all doing okay xx


----------



## Jingles1985

Thanks for the welcome ladies. Feeling encouraged by the little flurry of BFPs... hope I can join the club too next week  

Any tips for managing anxiety during the 2ww? I swear this time is the worst one so far for me. Maybe its because my embryos are getting less and less so the pressure is increasing. I also have a problem with my neck/jaw (been dealing with it for 12 months now) that causes me alot of pain and stress. I just keep wishing I wasn't having to juggle it as well as trying to flipping get pregnant this way!


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies. After seeing what both bossy and Lucie said and the fact I have had abit of stitch pain in my left side I decided to go to the gp. He tested there and said that I am 100 percent not pregnant. I showed him all my tests and he said they are all false and can't be trusted. I asked for a referral to epu for beta and be said I can't refer you there your not pregnant. Such a cruel man. Came out of there in tears. I have put a complaint in. I then rang my clinic who advised me to go up so I did urine test was again negative but they did a beta so I should get the results tomorrow. It's not looking good but at least tomorrow I should have am indication of which way this will.go. I have a bottle of wine chilling in the fridge so me and oh can indulge and have a nice night together if it's bad news. I just want to know now. The suspense is the hardest part xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy - what a time you’re having. your GP should be shot for dealing with you like that.  I really hope that  the result tomorrow gives you answers rather than dragging this uncertainty out for you further.  Big hugs xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh kezzy that sounds awful! Why would he say you're not pregnant if you showed him the tests? They probably use less sensitive tests so I'm assuming it didn't show on that? The waiting and not knowing is definitely the hardest part. I hope you can get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## Fairylight17

Kezzy- you poor lady, I’m so sorry you had to experience that today such a cruel doctor! I really hope your bloods come back good tomorrow but I’m glad you make plans if they don’t go your way! Cuddles and wine for you if it’s not in you favour!! 
Jingles- I’m feeling it too this time we had our only frostie put back on Sunday and already I’m driving myself insane!! It such a shame women like all of us on here have such a hard time getting pregnant! How many days are you post trasnfer?? My otd is next Wednesday so I still have a very long time to go! You have to make your little emby feel wanted think positive! All of us ladies are here for you too!! 
AFM- I am still getting a few twinges, been very thirsty and have had a headache all day but trying keep myself busy while taking some extra resting breaks!


----------



## LM17

Kezzywoo - that is disgusting behaviour from your doctor. I'm sorry you had to suffer that. I wonder sometimes why people go into these professions!! Keep us posted x


----------



## Little.old.me

Kezzy gps these days just don’t care. We are just numbers too them . fingers cross for you for tomoz xxxx I’ll be thinking of you xxx 

Jingles the anxiety is a nightmare totally agree. I suffer from anxiety already and usually can control it .. but with us ladies being in this situation it’s so hard ...keep yourself busy that’s all I can say xxx 

Fairylight totally agree. For us women it’s million times harder than women who get pregnant naturally ..even when we get our bfp it’s just a waiting game for scans bloods etc. 

Glad we have this forum where we can come and talk rant whatever .... it really helps me a lot xxx 

When I got pregnant with my boy back in 2012 I used this site then it helped me so much. I made some lovely friends along the way. No one else can understand what you going through unless they going through the same ... and tbh I haven’t told anyone that I have had ivf with any of my children . I just don’t want people asking me questions etc. 

So for me this forum is so important xxx


----------



## Katie83

Omg Kezzy thats absolutely horrendous, I cannot believe anyone would be so incredibly insensitive and cruel, let alone a GP. I'm so sorry you had to deal with this. Thinking of you and sending big hugs hun xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Hi Ladies
Can I join in please...😁
So my story....
First icsi aug17, 2 embys 4ba.
One put back (one in the freezer), bfp...ended in mmc at 11.5 wks (baby had stopped growing 3 wks earlier).

FET with our Little frostie.
Started buserilin 8th Feb.✔
First scan (down reg) 23rd Feb ✔
Carried on buserilin and started evorel patches (1 every other day)
2nd scan (lining thickness check) 16th March - not quite thick enough so another scan 1 week later, in the meantime, evorel upped to 2 patches every other day plus 3x 2mg oestrogen oral meds daily, still on
Buserilin ✖
Lining check scan 23rd March ✔
Ready for FET (all meds stay same apart from oestrogen tablets upped to 5 x 2mg daily and, commenced utrogestan pessaries, ceases buserilin).
29th March - transfer day ✔
All went well, frostie defrosted fine and didn’t lose any quality (4ba)....progesterone blood test shows my levels  are lower than would want to be so given a progesterone injection to take daily aswell as pessaries so that’s on top of all the other meds! 

So today I’m 5dp5dt and I honestly feel like it’s all over, days 1 & 2 I had slight cramping. Since then...absolutely no symptoms at all...I’ve just convinced myself it’s all over and want to test early. 
Out otd is 12th April (our clinic makes you wait forever)!!! 

Last time I wrote a journal...up to a couple of days ago I found it really helpful reading back on my journal...it helped me through...now I’ve stopped looking at it because I’m trying to compare and I know I need to stop doing it as every cycle is different...think this is why I feel like I do!!!! 

Sorry for the long message by just wanted to give my story!

I’ve been keeping an eye on this thread for the last few weeks but not felt ready to post/share as still don’t think I’m fully over mmc yet!

Lovely news for lots of you with bfps.
Kezzy I’ve been reading/looking at your pics..I have no experience of chemical/ectopic but can see it’s a concern so I hope your bloods give you the answer you need xx 

Thanks for reading ladies 😁


----------



## Little.old.me

Welcome butterfly. Xxx so sorry too hear about your loss xxx 
Keep positive Hun xxx and keep yourself busy. X 
And we’re all  in this together , keep each other going. X 
Is everyone here who is waiting on progynova? 
Just reading butterfly’s story and her route too the transfer second time round is so different too the way I did it .. 

Kezzy let us know how you get in at clinic x


----------



## Fairylight17

Welcome butterfly, will keep my fingers crossed for you lovily! You otd is the day after nine but I’m only 3dp5dt! 
Kezzy- thinking of you today lovily lady keep us posted!! Sending hugs either way 🤞🏼
How is everyone doing today?? 
AFM- I’m feeling abit down not really having any symptoms other than twinges in my abdomen and really thirsty with a headache which started yesterday morning and I still have it this morning!


----------



## katie kitten

Kezzy-I cannot believe how unbelievably rude and insensitive that GP was to you. Well done you for making a complaint! No one should be spoken to like that! Hope the beta results Can give you the answers as to what has gone on!

Hello and welcome Jingles and Butterfly

Afm-i had my transfer yesterday so am officially PUPO. My OTD is 16 days after transfer so the 19th April!! It's going to be a LONG wait!!! Xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Katie congratulations on being PUPO enjoy it as best you can! I’m not enjoying mine forgot how much your torture this part is! Trying to symptom spot going crazy and I’m 3dp5dt! Here’s to a quick 2ww for us and fingers crossed for our BFP!!


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi everyone, just wanted to update. Beta only 30 so not looking good. Got to go back tomorrow for repeat. I just want this nightmare to be over xxx


----------



## Jingles1985

Kezzy - so sorry to hear that GP was a nightmare. Ive come across a few of them in the last few years! nothing more frustrating when you arent dealt with in a caring/compassionate way and you just feel like you arent being taken seriously! 

Fairylight17 - im now 9dp 5dt... official test day is Monday but im seriously considering doing it on the Sunday. just feel like if its neg I want to cry it out without either me or the DH having to go to work. Equally if it was positive then it would be good have the day together. I always worry im jinxing myself by taking it early tho... even by 24 hours. So silly. Im technically "due on" tomorrow so by Sunday id be 3 days late which is a normal time for someone to test if you get me... ive got FRERs too. cant decide what to do!

What do you guys think?


----------



## Lucieloos

Kezzy, I'm so sorry, you need to make sure that your clinic or epu monitor your levels now to make sure they go down and don't start creeping up. You can also check with sticks that the line isn't getting darker. I really think it looks like ectopic or pregnancy of unknown location


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Lucie they are doing bloods again tomorrow again but did say 30 is very low which I already knew. Would you say more eptopic than chemical then? I have come to terms that this isn't going to be a take home baby but would rather a chem if I am honest. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes a chemical would be better but it seems to be going on a bit long for a chemical and your lines are getting darker. With my chemical I got positive on 4dpt and they got a bit darker for 2 days but by 8dpt the line was practically gone. With my ectopic I had low betas but rising slowly. It got up into the hundreds and the lines were getting darker but nowhere near as dark as they should be. Digi even went up to 2-3 but never 3+. I think wait and see what happens tomorrow. If it's rising slowly it's probably more likely to indicate ectopic unfortunately xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks for that hun. My lines are getting darker. Today's was the darkest yet will upload now xx


----------



## kezzywoo

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kezlewis1991/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Bossy

Kezzy just want to let you know I agree with Lucie! When I had the ectopic hcg was 40 and it kept rising a few hundreds! Really really hope this isn't the case for you but please make sure you're following it carefully, your safety comes first! Your lines are definitely getting darker! And I'm so sorry to hear about that gp,  what an ass, that's the least you need right now! Good for you for making a complaint 
Katie congrats on being Pupo! 

Fairylight hang in there honey,  2ww is pure torture but it really doesn't get any easier after ) 

Jungles I'd say you can definitely test on Sunday, best of luck!!!! 

Afm yesterday I started spotting again and today hcg was 1851 so it doubled.  Don't even  know what to feel anymore, really hope this is finally it for me


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks bossy and Lucie so if it's more than likely eptopic will hcg rise but not double? When can they scan to see where it is? Xxx


----------



## Little.old.me

Kezzy sending you loads ov love xxx 

Bossy I keep spotting too xxxx did you have 2 embryo put in ? 

I did. So am thinking is it because of that ... 

I have my 6 week scan next week.


----------



## Bossy

Kezzy mine doubled for the first 2 times and then it kept rising but not as it should, it didn't double anymore.. it has gone from 40 to 100 and then to 300 and after that it stopped doubling . They scanned me at 4 weeks and at 5 weeks and they still couldn't see where the pregnancy was and then the next day after scan I started bleeding and had the surgery 

Little I only had one embie. The clinic told me today that I might spot because of the aspirin and Clexane and to stop taking them.. we'll see if it makes any difference.. I have no idea when my scan will be yet but I'm so hoping it will be next week too


----------



## Lucieloos

Kezzy, yes looking at your photos it definitely doesn't look like a chemical. If it is ectopic your hcg will probably be slow rising and won't double. It should be well over 30 by now considering how many dpt you are. It may resolve itself or you may need extra treatment. Really sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Little.old.me

Ahh right ok .... I have been taking paracetamols every night coz I suffer from back ache.. I wonder if it’s that ..  am just holding out too my scan now. 

When I got my results for my  first blood test it’s was 75 
Then I did another good test 2 days later and it was 280. Xx


----------



## Bossy

Little old me you should hop on the early pregnancy and waiting for scans thread


----------



## Little.old.me

Hey bossy thanks I’ll go n check that out now xxx


----------



## Little.old.me

Bossy any chance of a link? Can’t seem too find it x


----------



## Bossy

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=385314.new#new


----------



## Katie83

I'm so sorry that you are going through this Kezzy, I really hope that tomorrow you have some better news. Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Hi Ladies
Thanks for the welcome...x

Just trying to catch up and read everyone / where you’re all at.

Kezzy, so sorry to hear you’re having a rough time of it...I have no experience of ectopic/chemical but looks like the ladies are really helping you x I hope you get your answers and get sorted soon xxx 

As for me, 6dp5dt..today I have felt a little dizzy/lightheaded on and off and can feel “something” in tummy cut canrcreally explain...if anything, it’s like muscles stretching after a good workout! 

Feeling a little happier than I did yesterday but still feels such a drag to OTD!! 

Katie and Fairlylight...I feel your pain...2ww’ers!!! When are your OTD’s? Mine is 12th but because of work issues Hubby and I have agreed to do it on 11th....it’s such a long time 😬😬😳

Sorry I have read back quite a few pages and can’t see any other 2ww’er’s..but apols and hello to anyone else out there xx 👋👋


----------



## Fairylight17

Butterfly- I am 4dp5dt and not feeling very positive today, lfficalntest date the 11/4 but don’t want to have to go to work upset if it hasn’t worked so resting ealry on the 8/4 will be 7dp5dt at least it will give me an idea I guess! Was very tempted to test this morning but decided it was far to early! I’m not feeling hopeful at all I feel empty and don’t feel how I did when I got my positive last time although that didn’t end well! So confused 🤷‍♀️ 
Kezzy- thinking of you loveily


----------



## katie kitten

Butterfly-i am 2dp5dt and my OTD is on 19th April so still got another 14 days!!!!!!!! 

I think I have convinced myself it isn't going to work, after yesterday when I was suppose to be resting and had to do a mad dash up to the clinic to get more meds as my progesterone isn't where they want it to be and I think I over did it with all the walking I did! Just feeling down about it all!

Hope you get some answers today Kezzy x


----------



## Fairylight17

Katie- you do have such a long our clinc say 10 days after a 5day frozen transfer it’s surprising how clinics all do it differently isn’t it! Hope you ok I’m sure you really will be fine and that won’t make any difference to your success! 
Kezzy- how you doing lovily lady any news??


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Oh Katie
Just such a drag isn’t it? Our clinic official test date is 15 days after transfer...and that was a 5 day Embryo! It was only 13 days when I did fresh transfer...I wonder if they add a couple of days because sometimes FET can take longer? Who knows?!
have you had any successes previously? 

Fairy - I know exactly how the feel! I’m constantly comparing to last time when I got my positive result! Bet tryingcto remind myself...that was fresh, this is frozen, drugs are all different and actually every cycle/pregnancy is different...
But I still then talk myself into believing it’s not worked!! God help us! If I can convince Hubby I’d love to test at weekend but don’t think he will x 

Today I’ve had a little headache and stillctge “achey” feeling around my abdo area...again nothing compared to last cycle so just can’t decide 🙄🙄
Kezzy - how’s things going with you? Xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Butterfly- feel as though I’m banging my head against a brick wall today driving myself insane! Just want to allow my head to switch off and enjoy being PUPO but I can’t I’m so desperately longing for that BFP! Urgh having some AF cramps heightened smell and tingly shooting pains in my nipples so who knows!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Fairylight - that does sounds positive. My successful cycle...I had those feelings 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼😁


----------



## Fairylight17

I really hope so although period cramps are rather dominant atm so I don’t know see what happens! Fingers crossed it just little emby continuing to get comfy 🤞🏼


----------



## Fairylight17

Why oh why do i do it to myself.. only 5dp5dt but tested this morning to see a BFN 😒 now I’m feeling it’s all over and getting myself in a bit of a state although I know I it’s ealry ect ect but I can’t help it! This 2ww has been awful this time round can’t seem to reason with myself! Preparing for bad news gut feeling is screaming it’s over 😥


----------



## BellesBabes86

Good morning ladies, hope you are all well. 
I’ve been reading up on this thread everyday but have just not had it in me to fully participate. I’ve been so scared to feel anything or hope through fear of failure again. I had a failed fresh icsi transfer in January. I know there has been some struggles, some BFP/BFN’s and some patiently waiters. I have been watching and willing your stories to end up with the happy and positive endings we all dream of. 
Anyway today is my OTD (9dp5dt) and to my absolute surprise we have our 1st BFP. I think I’m in shock, never expected to see the 2 lines... EVER. I’m really enjoying the moment. 
Just wanted to say keep believing💕


----------



## Fairylight17

Congratulations bellesbabes!


----------



## katie kitten

Butterfly-yes I had a fresh cycle (ICSI with PGD) on the NHS in 2013 and we were successful and now have a 3.5 yr old little girl. This is our first treatment since then. They had 16 days wait last time too!! And both times it has been a 5dt (but I think it is 16 days regardless!). 

Fairy-I think it's too early yet, don't give up hope!! Do you work? Or are you on A/L? Can you do anything to distract you?

Congratulations Bellesbabes!!

I have been on A/L for the last 2.5 weeks and today is my first day back-not sure how much work I'm going to get done. I am exhausted and all I can think about is if this is going to work or not! My manager knows about my treatment but my team don't-not sure how I can get them to do any heavy lifting for me!!


----------



## BellesBabes86

Thanks fairy and Katie 😘


----------



## Fairylight17

Katie- yes I work but in a school and it’s currently end of term so a off been keeping myself busy with meeting with friends and some paper work but it doesn’t seem to distract me very well!


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies. Congrats baby belle amazing news. 
Fairylight it's still to soon hun. Wait a few days and retest or you will drive yourself insane. Trust me lol 
Good luck to everyone testing soon. 

Sorry I have been AWOL. Had second beta done yesterday and it almost tripled from 30 to 90. The consultant was pleased with the doubling rate but stressed the fact that number are very very low for gestation. Going for another beta on Monday. I still remain in limbo but seem okay about it to be honest. What will be will be. I am just seeing myself as not pregnant then I won't be as hurt obviously the slight chance that it's good news I will be ecstatic. Consultant said to remain cautosly optimistic. Hope everyone is okay xxx


----------



## Fairylight17

Aww kezzy bless you, such a hard time for you! I am keeping my fingers crossed that it continue to rise but I think your way of thinking is a good one! I promise myself I wouldnt test but hey here I am! Keep us updated loveily will be thinking of you over the weekend!! Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

kezzy - that’s good news. I will keep everything crossed for you.       Xxx

Fairylight - you’re very early but looks like lots of positive signs. Hoping you get your bfp in the next few days x


----------



## kezzywoo

Just realised that I put it went to 90! It didn't it went to 85! Adding points myself now lol. Nearly tripled. So couldn't of asked for more at this stage xxx


----------



## Fairylight17

Shiny- I know I’m very ealry indeed and told myself I wouldn’t do this to myself but hey here I am! Have really bad AF pain this afternoon almost certain she will show her Ugly face soon! So gutted so desperate now to see those lines!


----------



## Bossy

Kezzy I'm praying that you just have a slow starter and those numbers keep on rising nicely xx keeping everything crossed for you! 

Fairylight I still have AF cramps and feel like it's gonna be here any minute, don't be upset about that, it really doesn't mean anything 

Belles welcome and  congratulations! You should come over to the early pregnancy and waiting for scans thread 

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Bossy- did you have any other symptoms?? I have been so silly tested this morning of course bfn it’s only 5dp5dt but heard with hatching frozen blasts that you get positive sooner but also seen that they take longer to implant! My boobs looked and felt different last time this time they don’t feel different other than slightly tingly nippels and had shooting pains (sorry tmi) but today nothing at all!


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies

I just wanted to say hi. I look in to see how you are all doing most days. 

Fairy - I second what Bossy says. I’m sitting here now with AF type aches and pains. There have been very few days when I haven’t felt this since 36 hours after transfer. 
Also, when I was pregnant before my boobs were massive and ridiculously painful so in every 2ww since, I prod them hourly to see if they hurt! This time, they are slightly tender if someone hugs me or I push on them but that only started this week. Every pregnancy is different - and I didn’t believe people when they told me that. 

Hang in there 2ww ladies! 
x


----------



## Fairylight17

LM- thank you lovely that’s reassuring to hear!  Glad things are still good with you!! I will try and out my positive pants back on again!


----------



## Bossy

Fairy I had absolutely no other symptoms except for very strong AF cramps which I'm still getting. I'm 5+2 today and I still don't have symptoms, no nausea,  my boobs feel normal, absolutely no sore boobs just back ache and that's it.. of course it's worrying me but I guess like LM said every pregnancy is different . Hang in there xx


----------



## Fairylight17

Thank you Bossy! I really needed to hear that! I will keep my fingers crossed then! Here to a happier rest of my wait! 5 days to go!!xx


----------



## BellesBabes86

Kezzy really rooting for you hun. You have had such a commendable attitude. So strong. Go girl and ofcourse good luck!!

Thanks Bossy I may just do that 😀


----------



## Katie83

Aw Kezzy I really feel for you being in limbo but you have such an amazing attitude, I am praying for you that you have some good news on Monday xxx

Welcome and congratulations Bellesbabe!! 

Fairy I'm really sorry you didnt see those 2 lines today but as you say its so early there is still every chance that things will change. It does seem like everyone is different symptom-wise, I just dont think you can count on them but I understand how hard it is, hang in there hun!

Hi to everyone else, I hope you're doing okay xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks for the support ladies. Just going to keep busy (try) and plod along. 
How are you Katie? Any symptoms yet hun? Xx


----------



## Jingles1985

11dpt 5dt today. OTD on Monday but im thinking I'll test on Sunday...

symptoms wise: AF cramps pretty much since 2 or 3 days after transfer. More intense the last 2 or 3 days though. Sore heavy, boobs (bit itchy too?) Quite tired and lacking in energy generally. 5 days after transfer I had a really dizzy spell. Felt really dizzy and sick whilst out shopping... implantation maybe? (gosh I hope so!). Also have had lots of twinges in my womb area.

TIME IS GOING SOOOOOO SLOWLY!


----------



## BellesBabes86

Jingles my symptoms have been similar with some additional lower back pain. Today the cramps have eased off a bit but I’m pretty tired and have had a foggy headache. 
Well done for aiming for your OTD although Sunday will be a nice day to test. 
Wishing u loads of luck Hun x


----------



## Fairylight17

Jingles- did you test?? 
I did test and stark white negative on 7dp5dt would have thought to see something by now though will test again official test day to confirm which is Wednesday! If AF doesn’t arrive before then!!


----------



## Jingles1985

Yep. BFN... So gutted. Its a sad reality when you cry but not as much as you have done before because youre used to bad news. Sucks so much. Really thought it had worked this time.

Going to ask for some more definitive testing at the follow up for blood clotting disorders and NK Cells. I was on blood thinners this time but without being tested- just as a "just incase" sort of thing. We are with the NHS but im happy to pay for tests there or elsewhere or however they want to do it because 4 BFNs is getting beyond now.


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi jingles. So sorry hun! This process is so cruel! After put 4th bfn. I did lots of research and looked into immune. We couldn't afford so after many night of googling I self medicated with low dose aspirin and steroids and the clinic agreed to gestone aswell as pessaries. I don't know if this helped but on our very next go which was a fet we conceived our son. I can't tell you the outcome of this cycle yet but I am pregnant (just of unknown  locstion) I have had very low hcg which is now doubling but still a huge concern. Good luck with the future hun. You will get there xxx


----------



## katie kitten

I'm so sorry Jingles, this is such a cruel journey. Hope your clinic can do that testing for you.

Fairylight- Sorry you didn't get a bro when you tested. Fx that changes for you on Wednesday.

Kezzy-hope your Beta goes ok today! 

Hi everyone else, hope your doing ok? x


----------



## kezzywoo

Just thought I would update. Beta today came back at 533. Doubling time is 36 hours. Was 85 4 days ago. Roll on scan so I can find out what is going on. Xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy - that all sounds good. Will keep everything crossed for you. When is your scan? X


----------



## kezzywoo

It's not till 24th but think I may try and pay private for one this weekend. This limbo land is a killer. I have lost 6lb in weight and I have no idea how. Ah well we shall see. When is your scan hun? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Kezzy, keeping everything crossed for you. You generally need your hcg to be over 3000 for them to see anything on a scan.


----------



## kezzywoo

If it was eptopic would it be seen at this stage hun? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

No unfortunately not hcg still needs to be around 3000. I got to over 10 weeks with my ectopic and they still couldn't see it.


----------



## kezzywoo

Ah I see. May not be worth paying for one then. Just want to know where this little embie has implanted. Got more betas at the gp on Wednesday and then no more till 24th. Still peeing on sticks daily and they are all positive now. I find that is the only bit of control i have over the situation. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes I would say a scan isn't worth it at the moment. I would continue with betas if possible.


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies. No sure if this thread is still active but just wanted to say that I had a scan today at epu due to pains. They saw the gestational sac and yolk in my womb! No signs of ectopic. I am elated. There was no heartbeat yet which she said was normal being so early. And the sac is measuring bang on my dates at 5 and a half weeks. I am elated. Just pray this continues xxx


----------



## LM17

Kezzy - I just saw that you had posted in here.  I'm thrilled for you!  What good news after all the uncertainty.  As you say, fingers crossed it continues!

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Kezzy - that is amazing news! What a time you’ve had. You should hop on to the early pregnancy/waiting for scans thread. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Kezyy, I popped in here to check if you are ok. That’s great news, xxx


----------



## Fairylight17

Kezzy- I’m so happy for you lovely lady! You can officially shout from the roof tops that your pregnant! Congratulations ❤


----------



## katie kitten

Fantastic news Kezzy!! I'm so pleased for you


----------



## kezzywoo

Thank you so much. I can't believe it. I was convinced there was something wrong. I must have a little fighter in there. Just praying that he or she keeps fighting for us. How is everyone else xxx


----------



## Katie83

Kezzy this has made my day, I'm so thrilled for you!!! I pop back here often to see how you are and have been hoping so much to see this news! I'm so so happy for you hun, congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fairylight  - just noticed your signature!! Brilliant news! You kept that quiet! X


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Oh Kezza, what brilliant news...so please for you! What a rollercoaster you’ve had!

Katie/Fairy - what’s the latest with you guys?

Well for me..Sunday I did 2 dipstick tests (1 positive (faint line), 1 negative), an Asda test (positive not strong line), and a FRER (positive but not as strong as control line).
Mon morning 1 FRER (positive - again test line not as strong as control).. Monday night Asda’s own...very faintly positive (could hardly see the line)...
So convinced myself and Hubby it was most likely chemical...we agreed not to test again until the today OTD! But both came to terms with the fact it hadn’t worked after a lot of tears and upset!
Test this morning = positive!! 
I’ve been at clinic this morning to collect more drugs and told nurse what I did....she said it’s likely it was just too early but, has taken bloods to confirm positive...I will find out in the morning! Might be able to start celebrating after that!!!
I’m so shocked! I just really believe it hadn’t worked this time as I’ve had hardly any symptoms and feel fine!!!

Hope one else doing ok...will update after test in the morning xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Awwww thanks Katie. How are you feeling hun? Xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats butterfly amazing news xxx


----------



## Fairylight17

Congratulations butterfly x


----------



## Katie83

I'm good thanks Kezzy, have been feeling very tired the past few days and my boobs have been killing me lol, but other than that I don't really have any symptoms yet, no nausea but maybe its a little early for that. My scan is in 2 weeks so very excited / nervous for that, it must have been so lovely to see your little one xxxx

Butterfly that sounds positive hun, I really hope you had some good news this morning xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

My boobs are very tender too! Ouch! Got my 3 plus weeks on cb digi today aswell. When is your scan hun? Mine is the 24th? Xxx


----------



## Katie83

Mine is 27th April, so only a few days after yours, it feels like FOREVER away though lol. 

How did you get on butterfly? Hope you're okay hun xxx

Fairy, how are you doing lovely? When is your otd? Hope you're okay 😚

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Morning ladies

Great to hear you have scan dates booked kezzy and Katie! Mine is Mon 30th April x 

Bloods on Friday showed positive and they’ve said I can go back for another blood test tomorrow to check for levels rising so after that I think I’ll definitely feel happier and more convinced 😁
I have started with the odd bits of queasiness and a little cramping/stabbing in lady garden area, nipples feel tender too.
Other than that, nothing really to report yet!

I just stil can’t believe it...xxx

Fairy, how are you doing...have you reached OTD now? xxx 
Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Katie83

Good luck for tomorrow butterfly!Xx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Katie
Thanks, had bloods done this morning. Said they’d be ready around now...just not sure I dare make the call!!!


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck butterfly. 
I am still getting pains down my left side so back in for a scan tonight at 20 40pm. I am normally in bed for then lol. Xx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Aw thanks Kezza, shame youre still getting that pain. Let’s just hope it’s little embie getting comfortable!

As for me. Levels on thurs were 374, they’re 2,200 today so...safe to say I think it’s real!! 

Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Let us know how you get on kezzy x


----------



## kezzywoo

Well had the scan and baby is measuring bang on 6 weeks with a very strong heartbeat I am elated! Xxxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Oh that’s brilliant news Kezzy, congratulations!!!!
Woohoo!
Any idea what the pain is or do they say it’s just normal? X 
Hope you can finally start to enjoy a little now xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

They said that my.ovary is quite enlarged which could be the pain but also said it could be the progesterone! There is no sign that the second embryo implanted anywhere so they seem happy with that. Thanks so much hun xxxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Your levels look great by the way hun. When will your scan be? Xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Thanks kezzy, I’ve never had levels done before so didn’t really know what was good etc (although did a little googling last night so am reassured they’re ok)!
Scan is 30th (two weeks as of yesterday)..so I’ll be 7 weeks.
Last time we had a Mmc at 8.5 weeks so we are going to have an extra scan at 9 weeks (going to ask for one, if we can’t get one we are going to pay for it)...just a little bit of an extra check between the 7 & 12 weeks.
Also my clinic only prescription we progesterone until just after scan, again I’m going to see if they’ll give me that up to 12 weeks as mine was low anyway so currently on pessaries and injections.

How long will you be on it for? xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Your levels are perfect hun. Good idea about the scan we have ours a week today at the clinic. May try and get one around 10 weeks to make sure little one is okay  I am also on gestone injections and pessaries and will be on them till 12 weeks
Do you have any symptoms yet hun? Xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Sorry taken a while to reply Kezzy!
Bet you can’t wait for the scan now can you? I have tried to enjoy this time even though I am nervous about viability scan I’m just enjoying the fact that I’m pregnant!
Thanks for telling me about progesterone, I’m really going to push for longer this time! 
Not many symptoms..nipples tender, every now and then I go a little light headed and I feel a bit nauseous about once a day but it’s never the same time, usually if I’m hungry! 
I will be 6 weeks on Saturday so not surprised Ive got many symptoms yet...
How about you?
I will come over to the early pregnancy thread soon but probably once I’ve had scan xx 

How’s everyone else doing? XXX


----------



## Lucy101

Hello ladies

Congratulations with all the positive results.

I hope you don’t mind me jumping on here, not sure if it is the right place but hoping someone might be able to help me with some answers. 
I just completed a Medicated FET, I’m taking cyclogest and estradiol. I was told to test 11 days after transfer as I had a 5 day blast. I tested Yesterday which was d day and was negative, obviously it’s so hard to try and come to terms with plus I had spotting so knew that was it but still no further bleeding... none. 
I retested today Incase and still negative. My boyfriend is refusing to believe the result which doesn’t help.
My questions are..
Do you know if the medication can stop or delay bleeding.
Should I stop meds was worried to just Incase but desperate to if not needed. Or should I carry on and call the hospital Monday?
And I guess could I just be testing at the wrong time ( a few friends are telling mike not to give up, which sometimes makes it worse!) I’m sure it should pick it up by now.
Grateful for any input/advice

Xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Hi Lucy.
I hope this gives you a bit of comfort/reassurance. 
I had 5 day transfer. My official test day given to me by the clinic was a full 15 days after transfer.
I tested early on days 10 & 11, I got a mixture of results, faint lines, hardly there lines and a negative! Anyway i convinced myself and hubby it either hadn’t worked or I was having a chemical pregnancy. We agreed to not test again until OTD...we did, and it was positive. I told clinic what I’d done so they thenrook bloods to reassure me more, and yes - they came back positive.

So don’t give up hope yet hun, and I’d say stay on the meds until you’ve been able to speak with your clinic.

And yes, the drugs can but don’t always stop bleeding xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Dear Butterfly,

Thank you so much for your response and kind words. Sorry for the delay in replying, I wanted to know one way or the other before I replied and today I finally got the unwanted answer. The medication obviously was delaying the inevitable.
I really appreciated your response any how.
Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you in these early but exciting days.

xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Lucy
So sorry to hear your news x 
It’s such a hard,cruel journey and it’s so sad we should all get happy endings x 
Look after yourselves and just take time to heal xxx 
Take care
Butterfly xx


----------



## Lucy101

Thank you lovely.

I am really blessed to have my daughter, it is extremely painful but i am glad I get to hug her everyday and she will get me through it. We have one little embie left so hopefully it is just waiting there to complete our family. If not once time has healed us I know we will be grateful for our one little miracle.
I wish everyone on this thread all the best.
xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus

Aw good luck Lucy, hug your little one that extra bit tonight 😍


----------

